# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  IVF u prirodnom ciklusu

## mare157

Prekopavajući Forum 3 dana vidjela sam da nema na jednom mjestu podataka i informacija o postupcima u prirodnom ciklusu u RH kako u državnim tako i u priv.klinikama.
Iz raznih okolnosti voljela bi probati sad u prirodnom ciklusu nakon neuspjelog pokušaja u MB pa bi molila cure koje su bile i one koje nisu, ali o tome znaju, pročitale su i sl. da iznesu iskustva koja bi pomogla meni ali i ostalima.
Zanima me:
- sam postupak - procedura (koliko se čeka, kad je cca 1.uzv i koliko ih je nakon toga, punkcija uz aneasteziju ili ne treba i sve ostalo vezano uz postupak)
- da li je često da se ostane bez transfera obzirom na broj dobivenih stanica (pretpostavljam jedna, uvrh glave dvije)
- da li se uzima išta od lijekova osim štoperice
- koliko vremena nakon stimuliranog postupka se preporuča pokušati prirodni 
- može li se ići svaki mjesec i da li tako česte punkcije štete našem rep.sustavu
- kolika je stopa uspješnosti
- kolike su cijene u priv.klinikama (ako se to kosi s pravilima foruma neka me moderatorice slobodno "ukore")
- i na kraju tko je uspio i nakon koliko puta i gdje te preporuke.
Naravno, napišite sve info koje smatrate da bi bile korisne a vezane su uz mpo u prirodnom ciklusu. 
Hvala

----------


## delfin

mare157, ja sam imala poluprirodni ( s Femarom),a mislim da i ti nakon stimuliranog možeš pokušati s Femarom ili Klomifenom-ako griješim neka me netko ispravi. Uglavnom, meni je to bio prvi postupak i nisam se baš proslavila-od tri folikula,na dan punkcije ostao je jedan i to prazan. Ali,cura koja je došla taj dan na transfer bila je u skroz prirodnom postupku. Vraćen joj je četverostanični-drugi dan od punkcije. Biologica je bila vrlo zadovoljna. Kako je završilo,ne znam ali šanse su bile dobre.
Za folikulometrije- ja sam imala tri ( treća je bila na dan punkcije da se vidi ima li i dalje folikula ili ne). I primila sam štopericu.

----------


## tiki_a

mare157, imala sam 7 transfera iz čistih prirodnjaka. Sve bi se odvijalo oko 2 dana ranije. Ono što nije bilo prirodno, to je štoperica. Prva velika prepreka - bježanje folikula. Druga velika prepreka - prazan folikul. Ovo prvo mi se događalo, ali ne prečesto. Od 8 punkcija samo jedna negativna, bez js. Zameci od 5 - 8 stanica, jednom blastica. Najvjerojatnije nisam uspjela jer sam 39+. Ovakav rezultat za mladu osobu bio bi pun pogodak. Valja probati. Cijena usluge 50% stimuliranog, ušteda i na hormonima (gonali, menopuri i dr. do približno 5 tis. kn).

----------


## anabanana

mare 157, ja sam bila 2008. u prirodnom, tj. pila klomifene 5 dana. 3. dan ciklusa bila na UZV da se vidi ima li koja cistica i mogu li poceti piti klomifene, drugi UZV 10. dan, navecer stoperica. 12. dan izvadili dvi stanice i oplodili, jedna bila dobra i odma ju drugi dan vratili. Biologica rekla sanse 10 %, a doktor da dodjem vaditi betu kod njih "da se dogovorimo odmah za sljedeci pokusaj sa injekcijama". 14.dan beta 128, 16 dan 410....rodila zivu zdravu i pametnu curicu nakon 9. mjeseci. Placalo se oko 4000 kuna onda. Bile mi 33 godine. Sad idem probati ponovo, samo umjesto klomifena femara, druga klinika pa druga pravila, jos ne znam sta ce biti i kako ce zavrsiti.....

----------


## mare157

Joj cure hvala vam, nadam se da će se još neko javiti sa iskustvima.
Gdje ste radile postupke, u kojim klinikama ako nije bed što pitam?
E sad ja moram postaviti glupo pitanje makar se kaže da nisu pitanja glupa, samo odgovori znaju biti glupi. Dakle ono što me zbunilo je da se postupak sa klomifenom smatra prirodnim!! Jesam to krivo shvatila ili je tako. Ja sam do sad imala 2 postupka samo s klom. od 3.-7.dana ciklusa i štopericu. Zar se to smatra kao prirodni? I kolika bi trebala biti pauza između takvih postupaka ako uopće treba?
Nikad o tome nisam razmišljala jer sam mislila da čemo imati drugačiji scenarij (smrznute iz MB), ali eto nismo pa me sad zanima koje su mi solucije jer moram nešto poduzeti, moram ići dalje, nemogu samo sjediti skrštenih ruku i čekati da se nešto dogodi.

*Delfin*Femara je nešto kao klomifen??
*anabanana* super je ova tvoja priča, baš si me nasmijala.
*tiki_a* toga me i strah u potpuno prirodnom (bez klom. i sl) da čemo ostati bez js i onda je sve nekako uzalud, a da ostanem bez transfera to bi me ponovo ubilo, nebi opet par dana funkcionirala kao zadnji put. Plače mi se kad se sjetim koje razočaranje i tuga, milion puta gora od nalaza beta manja od 1,20.

----------


## mimi3

mi smo bili u prirodnom ciklusu,dakle samo s klomifenom, pila sam ga od 3 -12 dana,dobili smo 3 jajne stanice, sve 3 su se oplodile i vraćene 3 dan,bile su 2 6-stanične i jedna osmostanična, i jedna se primila :Zaljubljen: . To nam je bio prvi icsi , prvi postupak i uspio je. Radio ga je dr. lučinger na vv. Sretno i tebi i da dočekaš svoj trenutak sreće!!

----------


## AnneMary

evo mene, ja sam veteran prirodnjaka.
dakle u zadnjih godinu dana imala sam 6 prirodnih postupaka.
svaki mjesec jedan folikul i jedna stanica (samo je jednom bila prezrela stanica).
dakle 5 transfera ali ni jedna pozitivna beta.
zašto? nemama pojma!
prva sljedeća stimulacija, vraćene dvije blastice i jedna bebica pleše u trbuščiću.
izgleda da su hormoni bolje pripremili tjelo za prihvat ploda.
i prva curica je stigla iz prve stimulacije, ovo je meni bio lov na drugo malo zlato.

preporuka je odmah prvi ciklus poslije stimulacije ići u prirodnjak  
jer je tijelo još pod hormonima i velika je šansa da budu 2-3 dobra folikula.

inače sam išla svaki drugi mjesec.
jednostavno 8.dc gore na folikulometriju i dalje kako doktor kaže.
sad se navodno treba najavit da dolaziš u prirodnjak ali mislim da te nitko neće odbit.
ako se ne varam ti si sad imala stimulaciju, dakle ja bih na tvom mjestu 8 dc. išla gore u 7 30 na folikulometriju (gore- čitaj SD)
pa ćeš vidjet šta će ti reći.

ključ uspjeha po meni je svakako upornost i tvrdoglavost, samo je pitanje koliko ko ima snage.

sretno mare157, pratit ću te pozorno!

----------


## Snekica

Mare, zaboravila sam ti popodne reći (možda i nisam, bo?!) dok ideš u prirodni moraš biti spremna više na neuspjeh nego na uspjeh, jer ni u stimuliranom nemaš neke garancije, a kamoli u prirodnom. U prirodnom moram biti spremna na svašta, od neuspjele aspiracije i nedolaska do tranfera, do pozitivne bete. To ti je nešto poput lota, dok ne igraš ne možeš ni dobiti. I kao što vidiš u mom potpisu, imala sam 3 prirodna, od toga samo jednom smo došli do punkcije, ali ne i do transfera. Ali tješe me iskustva kao što ih ima *anabanana*, a i to što ispunim malo vrijeme do stimulacije. Kao što ti kažeš, da ne sjedim prekriženih ruku...

----------


## Snekica

> ključ uspjeha po meni je svakako upornost i tvrdoglavost, samo je pitanje koliko ko ima snage.


*Debelo potpisujem!*

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Draga moja ja sam ti bila na jednom prirodnjaku....bez velikih priprema....2 UZV-a....štoperica i punkcija (jakoooo bolna, barem meni bila) .... a na žalaost završila je tako da nije bilo j.s.  To smo radili 3 mj. nakon stimuliranog postupka. Meni je to bilo bolno iskustvo .... baš me nekako "spustilo" ....

----------


## Jelena

> ...preporuka je odmah prvi ciklus poslije stimulacije ići u prirodnjak  
> jer je tijelo još pod hormonima i velika je šansa da budu 2-3 dobra folikula...


Hm, nije baš uvijek tako. Ima dosta cura koje nemaju ovulaciju ciklus-dva nakon stimulacije. Odnosno, ono što sam ja viđala po raznoraznim forumima, curama koje su radile LH i FSH u ciklusu poslije stimulacije, bio je normalan nalaz.

Ja nisam stigla do transfera u prirodnjaku. Ali ja sam bila u čistom, bez klomifena ili biločega.

----------


## Zeena

ja sam imala 2 prirodnjaka do sad... cista, bez icega, osim stoperice. prvi put (ciklus odmah nakon stimuliranog) sam imala 1 zametak (nisam biologa pitala kakav je) i transfer, drugi put sam imala ovulaciju doslovno sat vremena prije zakazane punkcije. na uzv se ide kao i kod stimuliranog. 
sad sam u trecem prirodnjaku pa bas nejde najbolje ali se jos uvijek nadam... (isto nakon stimuliranog i biokemijske trudnoce)

----------


## Kadauna

upravo sam našla članak o prirodnjacima na njemačkom: 
http://www.kinderwunsch.com/hormonbe...-das-moeglich/

jedna studija je prikazala više od 1000 započetih prirodnih postupaka iz 2008.g.:
Samo 36,5% žena od svih započetih prirodnih postupaka su došli do transfera, razlozi su: loš razvoj jajne stanice, prazni folikul, činjenica da ima j.s. ali ne može se oploditi, loš razvoj embrija.  Samim time je  uspješnost svih započetih postupaka tek 7,9%. No ako dođe do embrio transfera čak 20,7% žena zatrudni. 

Studija u Engleskoj pokazuje slične odnosno čak i goru uspješnost, posebno kod žena iznad 35 g.:

4 od 28 ciklusa rezultiralo je trudnoćom kod žena < 35 Jahren0 od 29 ciklusa rezultiralo je trudnoćom kod žena između 35-37 godina  -1 od 14 ciklusa  rezultiralo je trudnoćom kod žena između 38-39 godina0 od 25 Zyklen rezultiralo je trudnoćom kod žena između 40-42 godina0 od 6 ciklusa rezultiralo je trudnoćom kod žena između 43-44 godina1 von 9 Zyklen rezultiralo je trudnoćom kod žena >44Ja moram priznati da ne vjerujem da nakon stimulacije prirodno razviješ 2-3 folikula, odnosno j.s. osim uz pomoć klomifena  ili femare (što također broji među prirodnjake). 

Ja sam u jednom prirodnjaku uz klomifen imala 1 folikul koji je bio prazan, drugi put 2 folikula, 2 j.s. ali se iste IVF-om nisu dale oploditi. 

Mislim da možeš odmah nakon stimuliranog ići u prirodnjak, sa ili bez klomifena/femare. 

Treba se oboružati živcima, mene je ubilo jer u vrlo kratkom roku nisam 2x došla uopće do transfera, a znala sam unaprijed za sve rizike prirodnjaka ili poluprirodnjaka  :Sad: (

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam imala jednom čisti prirodnjak = 0 j.s.
Dva puta sa klomifenom i došla do transfera sa 1 / 2 embrija.
Meni je dr. rekao da mi se ne isplati u prirodnjake jer je preveliki rizik, a bolnica mi je 200 km od kuće, pa u mom slučaju bolje igrati na sigurnije varijante.
Inače za to mislim da ne treba anestezija jer stvarno kratko traje i da se izdržati.

----------


## mare157

Koliko vidim iz postova največi problem je što postoji mogućnost da se ne dobije js i ako se dobije da se ne oplodi i da se na kraju ne stigne do transfera. Na to bi dakle trebala biti spremna kad krenem u prirodni, a na kraju ako dođe do transfera ova uspješnost od 20,7% nije uopće loša.
I logično mi je da se nakon stimulacije može svakako reagirati, sa više js ili pak sa nijednom js tako da mi baš leži ozjava od Snekice da je prirodni postupak kao loto.  :Smile: 
Obzirom da je meni danas 7dc. nadam se da ću uspjeti dogovoriti uzv na vrijeme da probamo "iskoristiti" ovaj ciklus pa kud puklo.I još mi izgleda da je dobra strana prirodnih to što imam osječaj da nešto radim dok čekam, a nikad se nezna, možda se jedno čudo napokon dogodi i meni.
Hvala vam na savjetima i mišljenjima, svi su zlata vrijedni. I naravno ako ima još neko iskustvo, savijet i mišljenje, samo naprijed!

----------


## Gabi25

mare ja sam imala 2 ''prirodna'' sa klomifenom, prvi put 1 js, vraćena morula 4.dan, beta 0. Drugi puta negativna aspiracija, dakle nije bilo js. Iako ja možda nisam neki dobar primjer jer očigledno na klomifene ne reagiram baš dobro.
I kao što je Jelena rekla, u ciklusu poslije stimuliranog nije uopće bilo ovulacije a tada smo trebali ići na odmrznute js. 
Sve u svemu, nemam dobra iskustva sa prirodnjacima, folikulometrije svaki drugi dan, štoperica pa punkcija- sve mi je izgledalo isto kao u stimuliranom što se tiče odlaska na preglede, a šanse puno puno manje.
Iako se slažem s tobom, sa prirodnjacima barem nešto radiš, ne stojiš na mjestu i ne čekaš a i bilo je cura na forumu koje su ostale trudne iz prirodnjaka.
Sretno i držim ti fige!!!!!

----------


## tikica_69

Ja sam imala jedno 6, 7 cistih prirodnjaka mislim...vise ni ne brojim...Samo jednom nisam imala JS, a jednom sam imala "skolsku" kako je tada rekao biolog i bio je uvjeren da ce potupak rezultirati trudnocom. Na zalost, svi su bili na kraju neuspjesni. Prednost je sto ih mozes stalno vrtiti, a mana sto cesto rezultira praznim folikulom, pogotovo u mojim godinama i sto je opcenito i statisticki, manja mogucnost trudnoce iz prirodnog ciklusa (zbog manjeg broja JS).
Isto tako sam jedno 5 puta bila na prirodnjaku uz Klomifen i tu sam obavezno po 2 JS dobivala i obje su vracane, takodjer bez ostvarene trudnoce.
Eto, to je moje iskustvo...

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja da zivim blize  bolnice  vjerovatno bi  isla na prirodne ivf, tesko je cekat  5-6 mj. do slij. postupka..ovako bar nesto radis...nadas se, bilo je trudnica   iz prir. ivf
ali posto sam daleko  od ZG  4h   , od St  1 i pol   , dolazak na folikulometrije  svaki drugi dan,  i sve ostalo kako to ide kod ivf,..naporno je  a sanse  male
....poslije neg. bete u 6mj.  dr. B. mi je predlozio  prirodnjake  ali   mi je odmah  rekao  uspjesnost je mala i  koliko se to meni isplati  dolazit  u zg
...odustala sam...

----------


## maca2

Ja sam imala 4 prirodnjaka - i to potpuno prirodna bez klomifena ili temare,čak u 2 postupka nisam niti štopericu uzimala. 
Moje mišljenje je da je došlo do pogrješne procjene dr., tj. radili su mi prekasno punkciju. Uporno sam im objašnjavala da ja u prir.ciklusu ovuliram 12.dan (točno osjetim oštru bol u jajniku), ali me nitko nije slušao i uporno su mi radili punkciju taj nesretni 12. ili 13.dan. 
Rezultat: 3xprsnuo folikul prije punkcije, 1xnegativna aspiracija (to sam i mislila da će biti či su mi rekli 13.dan na uzv da je folikul još tu). 
Dakle, kod mene vrlo porazna situacija (iako mislim da je uzrok krivo tempirana punkcija a ne moji folikuli tj.njihova kvaliteta). Odustala od daljnjih prirodnjaka i pripremala se za MB. 
Za sada izgleda da sam trudna, ali u slučaju da nešto krene po zlu sigurno ću promijeniti kliniku i pokušati s prirodnjacima negdje drugdje. 
Isplati se gledajući s financijske strane i zbog toga što nema čekanja. Minus je to što je postotak neuspjeha ogroman pa je pitanje koliko si psihički jak to izdržati.

----------


## kerolajn5

ja sam mjesec poslje stimuliranog odma išla u čisti prirodni i dobili smo jednu kako dr kaže prekrasnu osmost. js 3 dan transfer ali nažalost beta 0, sljedeći mj sam se morala malo odmoriti od svega al onda drugi mjesec opet prirodnjak u kojem nismo dobili js .. dr b mi je predložio da opet slj ciklus idem u prirodni (dok čekam inekcije)ali nisam pristala treba malo odmora od svih tih neuspjeha u vrlo kratkom vremenu.. dok igraš uvijek postoji nada da ćeš izaći kao pobjednik ...znam da svi često "padamo" ali nedajte se ..kao što su mnoge cure već rekle ..treba misliti na svoj cilj  ..nismo uzalud izabrane da budemo vojnici ove borbe .jake smo mi .. drži te se . !!

----------


## AnneMary

S obzirom da sam provela jako puno vremena na SD, iz iskustva sam vidila da cure koje dođu prvi ciklus poslije stimulacije 
imaju po 2-3 folikula, a i doktor im je predlagao da ako bude neg. beta da dođu sljedeći ciklus.
Naravno da to nije pravilo ali mislim da taj sljedeći ciklus doktorima daje malo bolju sliku o vama,
 tj. vašem tijelu i kako reagira.
A sjećam se i par trudnoća iz kućne radinosti prvi ciklus poslije stimulacije, i mislim da je to isto važna činjenica.
Gledajući vaša iskustva moj postotak aspiracije je bio super, od 6 postupaka imali smo 5 transfera.
Iskreno ne znam zašto mi doktor nikad nije dao ili predložio klomifen ili femaru, ja sam uvijek išla u 100% prirodnjake.

I mislim da ako ideš u prirodnajke ne nadajući se previše, kao što sam ja, da je lakše prihvatit negativnu betu.
Realno znamo kakve su šanse i ja sam to uvijek tako gledala.

----------


## crvenkapica77

vidis ja nisam znala  za to, da poslije stimulacije  imas sanse velike  za t.  ja sam bila u tolikom bedu poslije neg. bete  da mi nije uopce bilo do nicega  a kamoli do  sexa, 
a znam slucaja da su ostale t.poslije stimulacije, a dobro je to znati  od sad cemo drugacije   :Wink:

----------


## kinki

Ja sam bila u Vinogradskoj na jednom prirodnjaku bez ikakve stimulacije,  dosla prvi put na dogovor i dr Tomic me odma taj ciklus uzeo u postupak-dakle nista nisam cekala.  Imala sam dva folikula, jedan je bio prazan a u drugom nezrela jajna stanica.  Na zalost, to se cesto desi u prirodnjaku.   Jos cesce se desi da ti u prirodnjaku prerano puknu folikuli jer ne uzimas nikakvu supresiju.  To se desilo masu cura koje poznajem, ali cesce u bolnicama nego u privatnim klinikama,  jer u privatnim klinikama ipak bolje prate razvoj.  U bolnici te naruce svako 2-3 dana jbga...Drugi put sam bila u poluprirodnom, na femari.  Imala sam 3 folikula,  2 jajne stanice i jedan embrij, minus na testu.  
Moj ti je savjet da u bolnici prvo provjeris dali ti se prirodnjak broji kao jedan od 6 pokusaja,  do nedavno se nije brojio al cula sam da po novome da.  U tom slucaju ja ne bih na tvom mjestu isla u prirodnjak.  Ako se onaj potpuni prirodnjak bez tableta ne ubraja, onda go for it, nista ne gubis, u Vinogradskoj mozes ici svaki mjesec ako hoces.  
Privatno ja u prirodnjak ne bih isla.  Puno srece!!!

----------


## AnneMary

prirodnajci se ne broje u postupke, već samo sa stimulacijom (gonal i menopur), za klomifen i femaru ne znam, ali isto mislim da se ne broje.
ja sam svaki prirodnajk primala štopericu i nijednom mi nije pukao folikul.
u mom stažu to mi se samo jednom dogodilo.

----------


## Charlie

Ja sam tijekom 2007. i 2008. imala 4 pokušaja potpuno prirodnog IVF na SD, kažem pokušaja jer su 2 završila inseminacijom budući da je folikul oba puta puknuo neposredno pred punkciju. Od 2 postupka kad sam imala punkciju oba puta je aspirirana zrela js, jednom sam imala ET 3. dan 6-staničnog embrija, a drugi put se js nije oplodila. Primila sam oba puta samo štopericu.

Po meni je kod prirodnjaka jako važno dobro poznavati svoje tijelo i svoje cikluse i probati tako narihtati UZ preglede i punkciju. Ja npr. već znam otprilike kojom brzinom mi rastu folikuli, da mi je ovulacija ranije i to obično uvijek noću ili ujutro, na kojoj veličini mi folikuli pucaju i znam da ako dobijem štopericu na dan kad je LH test već pozitivan da je to za mene prekasno. 

Baš me zanima ima li još podataka o uspješnosti prirodnjaka jednom kad dođe do punkcije i kad se dobije js. Da li sva ta razlika u uspješnosti stimuliranih/prirodnih ciklusa proizlazi iz toga da je teško natempirati punkciju i uhvatiti dobru js?

----------


## ina33

> Da li sva ta razlika u uspješnosti stimuliranih/prirodnih ciklusa proizlazi iz toga da je teško natempirati punkciju i uhvatiti dobru js?


Ovo, plus to što ćeš u sadašnjem stimuliranom u Hrvatskoj (znači, substandardnom postupku) dobit makar 3x veću šansu (tri stanice će ti oploditi, naravno, ako žena reagira), dok će ti, primjerice, u Mariboru, Pragu, kod Reša, oploditi njih 10, 20, koliko ih već bude. Šanse su onoliko veće koliko se više stanica i embrija dobije.

----------


## FionaM

Moj prvi postupak uopće je bio s Klomifenom i dobila sam jednu js koja se oplodila, vraćen 4stanični zametak, beta nula. Odmah sljedeći mjesec sam išla u čisti prirodnjak i nije bilo js. Normalno da me pogodilo, pogotovo kad ležiš s ostalim curama u sobi koje su bile u stimuliranom postupku i biolog njima govori imate 4, 7, 8, 10....js, a onda se okrene prema tebi i kaže - na žalost, ništa!! Nakon toga sam, s mjesec dana pauze, bila u stimuliranom, i opet ništa, ali sa mnom je bila cura koja je iz čistog prirodnjaka ostala trudna, ali je prethodni mjesec bila u stimuluranom postupku. Cura ima oko 25 godina.

----------


## taca70

Ja sam imala jedan prirodnjak, js zbrisala par sati prije punkcije i tako sam odustala od tog maltretiranja. Prijateljica je isla 3x i nije imala niti jedan transfer.
U casopisu Fertil Steril je 2008.g objavljena studija prema kojoj je od 500 ciklusa 57% imalo ET a stopa trudnoce je bila 9,8% po zapocetom ciklusu i 17,1% po ET-u (20,6% <40god. i 10,5% >40god.).

----------


## mia74

Ja sam nedavno bila u prirodnjaku,čistom,samo sam primila štopericu.Ne znam točan broj folikula,ali na kraju nisam imala niti jednu js-odradila sam ga odmah nakon klomifena+menopuri.
Išla sam logikom da je bitno da se nešto događa,mada sam znala da su mi šanse jako male.
Nakon tog iskustva više ne bih u prirodnjake,koliko mi je bilo drago da se nešto događalo toliko sam na kraju bila dosta razočarana..

----------


## andream

Svojedobno dok sam bila na VV-u, nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog doc mi je rekao da probavamo doma taj ciklus jer je bilo dosta trudnoća upravo nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog. Možda me htio i utješiti, ali cura koja je sa mnom bila u postupku, neuspjelom stimuliraom, upravo je sljedeći ciklus ostala prirodno trudna (možda se i tko sjeća nikke, više ne forumira, koja je upravo nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog ostala prirodno trudna). Ja sad krećem u prirodnjak i mislim si, ipak su veće šanse da do trudnoće dođe pod kontroliranim uvjetima (dakle praćenju UZV i punktiranju folikula) nego da ostajemo sami u kućnoj radinosti.

----------


## Aurora*

*mare157* ovo je jako dobra tema! 

IVF u prirodnom ciklusu u Hrvatskoj je za sada jedina opcija koju vidim za sebe dok je na snazi Zakono o medicinskoj oplodnji. Zato sto ne mogu zamisliti da u stimuliranom postupku dobijem 12 JS od kojih ce ne znam na koji nacin odabrati samo 3 koje smiju oploditi, a ostale baciti, dok istovremeno iz iskustva znam da mi od 12 JS, kada se sve oplode 5. dan ostane samo jedan embrij... 

Ne mogu dakle pristati na to da mi bace i jednu jajnu stanicu, a sanse su mi po svemu ovome sudeci potpuno jednake i u prirodnom ciklusu. Cak i uz sav rizik kojeg prirodni ciklus sa sobom nosi (prerana ili prekasna punkcija, prazni folikul, losa jajna stanica, neoplodjena jajna stanica, embrij koji se prestane razvijati do dana transfera...), jer recimo od 12 prirodnih ciklusa mislim da se ipak mogu nadati jednom kvalitetnom embriju.

*Mene zanimaju prvenstveno iskustva cura koje su isle ili idu u prirodni postupak u Rijeci. Pomalo me strah da li cu uopce moci dogovoriti prirodni postupak? Ako da, koliko na njega treba cekati? I da li je realno za ocekivati da ga mogu ponavljati iz ciklusa u ciklus?* 

Do sada znamo da se prirodni IVF nije racunao u one besplatne pokusaje koje nam omogucava HZZO. Ali da li je to jos uvijek tako? Neki kazu da je, drugi da nije... Kakva su iskustva iz Rijeke?

----------


## AnneMary

Aurora ovo je bio razlog zašto sam ja išla uprirodnjake, ali na graju sam se odlučila za stimulaciju jer sam se već bila malo umorila.
iako mi ni stimulacija nije bila bajna, 7 stanica , ništa zamrznuta, dvije blastice vraćene.
Činjenica je da sam trudna, i očito zbog stimulacije, jer tjelo se valjda bolje pripremilo.

----------


## ina33

Neke žene su za prirodnjake, neke nisu. Znam ženu koja je na VV-u godinu dana išla na prirodnjake, mislim da je imala 1-2 transfera (na kraju je tako ostala trudna). Znam drugu koja u stimulaciji ne dobije ništa, a u prirodnjacima redovito dobre embrije i ima transfer. Malo usporeni jajnici će loše reagirat na prirodnjačke minimikseve - par klomifena, par gonala - pa od 4 folikula neće bit ništa, a baš će ih trebat šupit s "konjskom" dozom gonala da bi se dobila ijedna stanica, ali onda ih ne dobiješ jednu, nego preko deset... Onako... Uz sve to morate znati da naša tijela nisu na "botun" i da će nekome to bit opcija (prvenstveno low responderima i ekipi koja uredno ovulira, rekla bih), a nekima - možda policistični/mikrocistični jajnici - i neće. Treba probat pa vidjet.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja do sada nisam isla na ciste prirodnjake ali moja prijateljica ih je prosla najmanje 17 prije nego je uspjela ali je uspjela na kraju.Ovo ti ne pisem da te uplasim nego da potvrdim ono sto je neko prije mene vec napisao, zaista moras biti uporan i imati snage jer cisti prirodnjaci dosta cesto rezultiraju ili praznim folikulom ili folikul pukne prije punkcije pa stanica pobjegne ili nesto trece.U svakom slucaju dobro je u to uci pripremljen na sve opcije, naravno sa dozom optimizma ali i jako jako puno psihicke spremnosti na neuspjeh.Jos jedna pozitivna stvar kod cistih prirodnjaka je ta da i jajna stanica kad je se uspije uloviti bude kvalitetnija.Ja ti od srca zelim srecu od prve.Samo hrabro, ne odustaj i ne posustaj.

----------


## pino

Ima i jedna dobra studija o prirodnim IVF-ovima od prof. Vlaisavljevića o 1,000 prirodnih ciklusa u Mariboru. 
http://www.naturalcycle.org/PDFs/RB2...isavljevic.pdf
između ostalog, ima i graf o stopama trudnoće ovisno o dobi žene

----------


## kinki

> prirodnajci se ne broje u postupke, već samo sa stimulacijom (gonal i menopur), za klomifen i femaru ne znam, ali isto mislim da se ne broje.
> ja sam svaki prirodnajk primala štopericu i nijednom mi nije pukao folikul.
> u mom stažu to mi se samo jednom dogodilo.


Tako je bilo do nedavno.    Sad se broje ti sa tabletama, a bez ičega nisam sigurna.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kako to da se broje klomifenske stim. dakle bez menopura ili gonala jer ne bi trebalo, jesu li tebi ubrojali takav postupak?

----------


## mia74

> Kako to da se broje klomifenske stim. dakle bez menopura ili gonala jer ne bi trebalo, jesu li tebi ubrojali takav postupak?


I ja mislim da se klomifenske stim. ne broje-ako se dobiju menopuri ili gonali,onda se broje.

----------


## kinki

> Kako to da se broje klomifenske stim. dakle bez menopura ili gonala jer ne bi trebalo, jesu li tebi ubrojali takav postupak?


 Nisu,  nikad do sad.  Al stvar je u tome što nisu bili dobili nekakav zapis o novom zakonu, šta ti ja znam. Govorim o Vinogradskoj.  Sad su to dobili i od sada se važe i klomifenski, i svi stimulirani i polustimulirani bez obzira na to jesu li lijekovi tvoji ili nisu.  Shit.  A u privatnoj klinici koja radi i preko HZZO-a se čude kako to da mi se i prije nisu važili ti polustimulirani,  jer da se kod njih važi SVE što ide preko uputnice.  Eto.

----------


## kinki

> I ja mislim da se klomifenske stim. ne broje-ako se dobiju menopuri ili gonali,onda se broje.


 Vidim da si u Vinogradskoj.   pitaj tamo doktora ili sestre.  Ja bih volila da nije tako, al nedavno je neko o tome pisao na temi Vinogradska.

----------


## mia74

Kod mene je priča sa Vinogradskom,za sada završena,tako da ne mogu pitati,ali ako neke cure sa Vinogradske čitaju,eto,imaju mali zadatak!!

----------


## mia74

Mislim da je Ninochka28,na 11.stranici Vinogradske odogovorila,da se broje postupci ako oni daju lijekove,ne i klomifenski.

----------


## aleksandraj

Ja sam prije dva tjedna imala cisti prirodnjak i nije bilo js. Mislim da su prirodnjaci dobra rjesenja za law respondere jer je njima svejedno posto dobiju malo js ( i ja sam medju njima). Od 44 gonala/menopura samo 3 js, a od 16 menopura i 2 cetrotide samo 1 js. Dakle, u takvim slucajevima su prirodnjaci bolje rjesenje jer su jeftiniji i moze se cesce ici. Dakle ja cu sada, na prporuku doc. pokusati prirodnjake pa kako bude..znam da se nekima upravo to pokazalo idealnim

----------


## mare157

Cure super ste!! Baš sam  :Very Happy:  kad vidim kako ste se raspisale, koliko iskustva je izneseno i koliko različitih reakcija, mišljenja i rezultata!
Prije 2 dana ni slova o prirodnim, a sad koliko ti srce želi!! I to sve jer ste se odazvale mojoj molbi!! Divne ste!
Ja sam 2 puta bila samo na klom. i neznam da li su mi to brojali u tih 6. Ja sam uvijek mislila da nisu, ali kasnije sam dobila info od nekih forumašica da ako bolnica daje štopericu bez obzira na stimulaciju, da oni to broje u tih 6. Kažem, info nije provjerena od bolnice jesu li moja 2 ubrojali, ali tako sam čula. Ako je to tako onda je to totalna koma!

----------


## AnneMary

mislim da ako bolnica daje štopericu da se to onda računa pod postupak, zato sam ja uvijek sama kupovala štopreicu.
baš je bila neka spika oko toga, sestra je preporučila curi da sama kupi, da joj oni ne daju, da joj se ne broji kao pokušaj.
ali opet, nisam sigurna, treba to provjerit.

----------


## sara38

Eto ga sad..... ja sam bila u 06. mjesecu u postupku u kbc Ri - klomifenski, dobila štopericu, ostvarila trudnoću sa miss. ab. u 06. tjednu i računali su mi kao prirodni, dakle ne ulazi u onih 6 (rekao mi moj dr.).

----------


## Dea2010

Ja sam bila u 2 skroz prirodna postupka (samo štoperica). Oba puta po 1 js, prvi put vratili 2 dan 4-stanični zametak, drugi put vratili 3 dan 7-stanični zametak. Oba puta nula. U 9 mj bila na stimuliranom, dr savjetovala barem 1 mjesec odmora da se tijelo oporavi od hormona i ovaj mjesec opet krećem u prirodni. Njen stav je da prirodni ciklusi imaju premalu stopu uspjeha i da se trebaju prakticirati između stimuliranih. Ja sam na početku bila isključivo za prirodne, no kako vrijeme odmiče a minusi se nižu ne znam šta da mislim. Kad pomislim na svoje zdravlje draži su mi prirodni, al ako tako ne ide nema druge nego se "drogirati".

----------


## taca70

> Prekopavajući Forum 3 dana vidjela sam da nema na jednom mjestu podataka i informacija o postupcima u prirodnom ciklusu u RH kako u državnim tako i u priv.klinikama.


Pisalo se i ovdje samo smo zanemarile tu temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/37922-P...light=prirodni

----------


## tiki_a

> Baš me zanima ima li još podataka o uspješnosti prirodnjaka jednom kad dođe do punkcije i kad se dobije js. Da li sva ta razlika u uspješnosti stimuliranih/prirodnih ciklusa proizlazi iz toga da je teško natempirati punkciju i uhvatiti dobru js?


Takva statistika (kao dodatna) bi bila puno bolja, jer ovako ispada da taj jedan vraćeni zametak ima manje šanse nego jedan zametak u stimuliranom postupku. Puno je prepreka kod prirodnog, onda vraća se jedan a ne dva ili tri, samo to baš i nije za usporedbu, malo dovodi u zabludu, kao da taj zametak iz prirodnjaka nije tako kvalitetan kao onaj iz stimuliranog postupka.

----------


## ina33

> ...jer ovako ispada da taj jedan vraćeni zametak ima manje šanse nego jedan zametak u stimuliranom postupku. Puno je prepreka kod prirodnog, onda vraća se jedan a ne dva ili tri, samo to baš i nije za usporedbu, malo dovodi u zabludu, kao da taj zametak iz prirodnjaka nije tako kvalitetan kao onaj iz stimuliranog postupka.


Zametak je iste kvalitete, znam super kvalitetnih zametaka iz prirodnjaka. Problem je jedino u brojkama - tj. stimulirani omogućava ono što prirodni ne omogućava - veći broj stanica i veći broj embrija i zbog toga se diže šansa, ne zbog toga da je stanica ili embrij loš.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Postupci u kojima se ne koriste Gonali Menopuri isl. lijekovi ne bi se trebali brojati u tih 6 besplatnih postupaka.Ako se ide na cisti prirodnjak ili na klomifenski dobro je da sami kupite stopericu da vam slucajno ne bi ubrojali i taj postupak.I jos nesto broj takvih postupaka na teret HZZO-a je neogranicen.

----------


## kiara79

i ja se selim ovamo,u ponedjeljak folikulometrija...ne nadam se previše,ali moramo ići dalje....

----------


## Vela

Koliko sam shvatila, između 2 klomifenska postupka bi trebao proći jedan spontani ciklus da bi se moglo opet probati? 
Po toj logici ja bih mogla u postupak već slijedeći ciklus (krajem ovoga mjeseca), ali mi je dr rekao je je to još prerano, neka dođem početkom iduće godine pa ćemo napraviti još jedan klomifenski postupak dok mi ne stignu injekcije..., a njih ću dobiti tek u 06.mjesecu (naručeni još početkom 07.mjeseca ove godine). Sve mi to tako sporo ide. Nisam tip koji će biti  naporan i da ću ga sada previše moljakati, ali mislim da se moram malo promijeniti..Kako vi rješavate ovakve situacije?
Dobro, možda mi ovaj slijedeći bude dobitni, eh kada bi bar!

----------


## kiara79

vela pa gdje ideš u postupak da toliko čekaš lijekove..to mi je nešto jako dugo...ja sam bila prošli mjesec u stimulaciji i danas me dr.stavio na listu za veljaču...ne kužim zašto tako dugo..

----------


## Vela

U Osijeku.. svaki mjesec samo 5 žena dobije injekcije, u takvoj situaciji se to jako oduži

----------


## kiara79

ajme vela,pa to je strašno...a da kreneš u ZG..

----------


## tiki_a

kiara79 drago mi je da si odmah u prirodnjaku, ovako ćeš brzo zaboraviti prethodni postupak i dati si šansu za uspjeh. Nadam se dobrim vijestima u ponedjeljak.

----------


## kiara79

E curke kakva su vaša iskustva sa prirodnjakom poslije stimulacije...točnije,zanima me koliko ste folikula i jajnih stanica imale..
ovaj stimulirane me fakat spustio na zemlju i stvarno nemam pojma kako da se nadam da bude koja js u prirodnjaku,ako nije bila u stimuliranom..
baš me frka..

----------


## Dodirko

Nakon stimulacije...

3 folikula - 0 stanica - svi prazni 
2 folikula - 1 stanica - bez transfera
1 folikul  - 1 stanica - sa transferom

----------


## Vela

1 folikul - 0 stanica - klomifenski postupak

----------


## Reni76

Meni je lakše dobiti j.s. u prirodnom nego u stimuliranom i to sa po pet Gonala dnevno.
Možda je i kod tebe isti slučaj.

----------


## reny123

Ja dosad nisam išla u prirodnjak neposredno nakon stimulacije. Sad ću 1. puta. Inače, dosad u 3 prirodnjaka nisam došla do js. U ovaj postupak idem samo zbog entuzijazma mog dr. Ja sam planirala pauzirat do slijedeće stimulacije.

----------


## Moe

Pozdrav svima, dizem temu iz zaborava...
Hajde da cujem od vas cura koje ste pisale na temi, ima li sto novo, jel uspio koji prirodnjak, ocekuje li koja prinovu u skorije vrijeme? Zelim dobre vijesti!

MM i ja smo obavili pretrage, u potpisu je dijagnoza. Obzirom je MM izrazito protiv hormonskih stimulacija (ja sam neodlucna - zelja za djetetom je jaca od straha naspram posljedica stimulacije na mene i dijete, sto je kod njega primarni strah), vjerojatno cemo se upustiti u MPO u potpuno prirodno, bez ikakvih stimulacija, lijekova... 
Sada trebam sto vise informacija, i naravno dobrih iskustava, kako bi sto spremnija usla u cijelu pricu.
Jel netko moze sa sigurnoscu iz iskustva reci broje li se takvi postupci u ovih 6 koje pokriva HZZO? Negdje sam procitala da se broje, negdje da se ne broje ako si sami nabavljate stopericu... ima netko tko moze potkrijepiti primjerom?
Ikakve preporuke oko vitamina, prehrane, kako bi nasa tijela (jajne stanice i spermiji) bili sto zdraviji i spremniji na postupak?

----------


## ksena28

Prvo, dobrodošla i što prije otišla na trudnički PDF.

A onda, kako to misliš "izrazito protiv hormonskih stimulacija"? 

Kao prvo, trebaš imati u vidu da je uspješnost prirodnjaka oko 10 posto (i to onda kad se uhvati js, što često nije slučaj). Klinike ga uglavnom prakticiraju dok se čeka na stimulirani postupak, a nisam sigurna da je to opcija za zauvijek, ali eto... nadam se da ćeš se ti ipak uspjeti dogovoriti. Da, uspjeha iz prirodnjaka ima, ima i trudnoća i djece. No, ono što bi mene odbilo od prirodnjaka je upravo mala uspješnost, čest izostanak js, a odlasci na takve postupke iz mjeseca u mjesec bi me iscrpili psihički i fizički više od jedne stimulacije u pametno odabranoj klinici. Zato ti od srca želim uspjeh iz prve!

----------


## ksena28

I kad kažeš posljedice lijekova na dijete (ajde kužim još na tebe), što točno misliš? Imaš li neke nove znanstvene radove da nam ukažeš na nešto što mi propuštamo?

----------


## andream

Moe, moje je dijete iz FET-a (stimulirani postupak, pa smrznuti embrij, pa odmrznut) - potpuno zdrava djevojčica od godinu i pol, u mnogo čemu ispred svojih vršnjaka... ne trebaš se bojati toga. Ako za prirodnjake imaš vremena i psihičke strpljivosti, uvijek možeš ići na njih iz mjeseca u mjesec. Jednom ćeš onda ako ne uspije i sama poželjeti stimulirani postupak.
Prirodnjaci se NE ubrajaju u 6 postupaka na teret HZZO-a, a jedini lijek koji ćeš primiti (štoperica prije punkcije) također ti mora osigurati bolnica.
Sretno!

----------


## pirica

vezano za štopericu imaš moj post na temi naša prava oh hzzo-a
moje dijete je iz stimuliranog ivf-a i nema nikakvih posljedica, ne znam ko ti je uopće to ubacio u uho

----------


## ksena28

Andream, žena ima nizak AMH, ne znam koliko je s tom dijagnozom pametno pičiti po prirodnjacima...

----------


## anddu

Iza mene je jedan prirodnjak s klomifenima, i tad sam dobila najviše j.s (4) u svoja tri dosadašnja postupka, ali nisam došla do transfera, doduše kao ni u prvom stimuliranom. Sad čekam m i opet krećemo s klomifenima jer kako je netko rekao samo da ubijem vrijeme do stimuliranog.

----------


## anddu

Sorry cure, upala sam u temu bez da sam je do kraja pročitala :Grin:

----------


## Charlie

> Kao prvo, trebaš imati u vidu da je uspješnost prirodnjaka oko 10 posto (i to onda kad se uhvati js, što često nije slučaj).


Mislim da ovo nije sasvim točno, ovako je niska baš zbog toga jer se često ne uhvati js, a ako se uhvati i dođe do transfera taj % se povećava. Međutim i dalje manji uspjeh nego kod stimuliranih samom činjenicom da se radi o 1 embriju čija kvaliteta može biti bolja ili lošija.

Moja statistika s prirodnjacima nije baš ohrabrujuća. Imala sam do sada 8 pokušaja od kojih su samo dva završila s ET a trudnoćom niti jedan. Jednom nije došlo do oplodnje, a 5 puta je došlo do ranijeg pucanja folikula pa smo poslani na kućnu radinost ili je napravljen AIH. Ali kod mene su ciklusi skraćeni i ovulacija zna biti vrlo rano (nekad čak 10. dc) pa su takve stvari za očekivati. Trudna sam ostala u dugom stimuliranom protokolu.

Kod prirodnjaka mi se pokazalo da je dosta važno iskustvo: na početku su nam stanice bježale a sad kad znam kad mogu očekivati ovulaciju pratim se sama LH trakicama, a i dr. već zna moju situaciju.

*Moe* neću se miješati u vaše odluke, krenite pa ćete vidjeti. Možda ćete baš imati bingo iz prve što vam od  :Heart:  želim!

----------


## Charlie

A propos niskog AMH nekad su baš prirodnjaci jedina opcija ako se u stimuliranima ne reagira. Ali to se ne može znati dok se ne proba, nije sve u brojkama na papiru.

----------


## ksena28

> Mislim da ovo nije sasvim točno, ovako je niska baš zbog toga jer se često ne uhvati js, a ako se uhvati i dođe do transfera taj % se povećava.


Stope trudnoća po započetom ciklusu za prirodni IVF su bile reportirane kao 7.2% 

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...:ivf&Itemid=79

----------


## andream

Moe, koliki ti je AMH?
Moj je 13 ali ja imam 40 godina pa se to smatra još relativno OK.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Rikikiki ima nizak amh i ne reagira baš na stimulaciju, njoj su prirodnjaci jedina opcija. A s druge strane, mlade cure s niskim amh imaju puno veće šanse od starijih cura s niskim amh. Jer, kod mladih to upućuje na smanjenu rezervu, ali ono što je ostalo od jajnih stanica je još uvijek dobre kvalitete.

*Moe*, puno je veća šansa da ti stimulirani postupak bude uspješan iz prve nego čisti prirodnjak. A dugoročno, za prirodnjake iz mjeseca u mjesec trebaš imati i jako puno razumijevanja na poslu - to ti je barem 5 izostanaka mjesečno (3 folikulometrije + punkcija + transfer). A vjerujem i da uporna bockanja jajnika svaki mjesec ostavljaju više traga, nego jednokratna punkcija u stimuliranom postupku.
E da, i to da stimulacije imaju posljedice za dijete - to ti nije točno. Ono što se dobiva u stimulaciji su najobičniji spolni hormoni (fsh + lh) samo u velikim količinama - a jedina posljedica toga je sazrijevanje većeg broja jajnih stanica u ciklusu, umjesto jedne. Ja bi na tvom mjestu poslušala što će ti tvoj mpo doktor savjetovati. Nemoj imati predrasuda, sretno!

----------


## reny123

> Ja dosad nisam išla u prirodnjak neposredno nakon stimulacije. Sad ću 1. puta. Inače, dosad u 3 prirodnjaka nisam došla do js. U ovaj postupak idem samo zbog entuzijazma mog dr. Ja sam planirala pauzirat do slijedeće stimulacije.


Ni u prirodnjaku nakon stimulacije nije bilo js. Imam AMH 13. Js dobivam samo uz stimulacije. U 1. stimuliranom 3 js, u 2. stimuliranom 6 js.

----------


## mimi81

I ja imam nizak amh, a u stimulaciji dobijem 2 do 3 jajne stanice. Kad sam predložila dr. da idem na prirodne on mi je rekao da je bolje u stimulirani jer ima veći izbor.

----------


## Charlie

*Ksena*, hvala na linku. U pravu si, po započetom postupku uspješnost jest mala (zbog svih već spomenutih rizika...) ali to vrijedi za započeti postupak. Ako se uhvati stanica - za to nema statistike, barem ja ne vidim. Ako se dođe do ET onda šansa znatno raste - ove dve zadnje studije kažu na 25% i više. 

Da me se ne bi krivo shvatilo, ja ne preporučam nikome prirodnjake da su bolji od stimuliranih. Iako u okviru ograničenja HR zakona postaje upitno koliko današnji stimulirani daju veće šanse.

----------


## Charlie

Prednost prirodnjaka je da se može ići svaki mjesec ALI treba imati za to konjske živce (hoće bit stanice, neće bit, pa čekanje bete svaki mjesec) i fleksibilno radno vrijeme. Ja sam se već ispraksirala da folikulometrije odradim ujutro prije posla a na dan punkcije i eventualnog ET samo zakasnim na posao ili izađem na sat-dva, pa mi ostali segmenti života ne trpe previše. Stresa se nisam uspjela riješiti.

I da, nikad nisam čula niti pročitala da bi stimulacija mogla imati utjecaja na zdravlje djeteta, mislim da to nije istina. Na zdravlje žene već da, tu treba biti odgovoran i savjetovati se s liječnicima.

----------


## Gabi25

Charlie u stimuliranom su bar 3x veće šanse :Smile: 
Ja imam loših iskustava sa prirodnjacima, i čistim i onim sa klomifenima, dva puta nije bilo js a gnjavaža ista kao kod stimuliranog- folikulometrije, izostanci s posla, punkcija,... 
Ali mislim da je ok to isprobati između 2 stimulirana, čisto da imaš osjećaj da nešto radiš

----------


## andream

reny, kad opet startaš sa stimuliranim?
S obzirom da imamo isti AMH, što si imala po protokolu u stimuliranim ciklusima?
I slažem se sa Charlie, manje su šanse danas svakako u stimuliranima jer će se često ići na slabije stimulacije. Ja sam primjerice u 37oj godini imala 4 menopura dnevno nakon čega osam jajnih stanica,a sada u 39-oj po dva i tri menopura i jedva jednom jajnom stanicom. Koje li ironije...

----------


## andream

Mislim da je Charlie mislila da su manje šanse sa stimuliranima u odnosu na prije, a da su veće nego u prirodnjacima - pa to bi se trebalo podrazumijevati.

----------


## Charlie

Da, to sam htjela reći  :Smile:

----------


## reny123

andream, sa stimulacijama samo što nisam krenula, m mi kasni. I ja sam isto u Vinogradskoj i dobivam njihovu stimulaciju. Prvi puta sa 17 Menopura i Suprefactom 3 js, a drugi 15 Menopura+ Decap... 6 js. Pa ti vidi...

----------


## mimi81

Prirodni ivf je dobar za one koji žive u istom gradu gdje idu u postupke.

----------


## ivica_k

> Prirodni ivf je dobar za one koji žive u istom gradu gdje idu u postupke.


slažem se. u mom slučaju, to je luksuz koji si ne mogu priuštiti

----------


## Jelena

Kad sam bila kod dr. B. i pitala za njegovo mišljenje o prirodnjacima, on je rekao doslovno: "pa ja to svojoj ženi ne bih preporučio". Ja sam probala između dva stimulirana i to definitivno nije put za mene. Niti kod mene se nije oplodila ta jedna stanica.
Meni je najgori stres od punkcije do bete i teško bih podnijela redoviti neuspjeh. A opet znam neke cure koje svaki mjesec plaćaju prirodnjake privatno. Tko to može, lakše je uskladiti s poslom, ali je bome skupo.

----------


## eva133

Cure, da vam se i ja pridružim. Upravo odradila jedan prirodni, klomifenski ivf. Imala sam jedan folikul i 1 js. Sad čekam betu 01.04. Vidjet ćemo što će biti.

----------


## zlatta

> Kad sam bila kod dr. B. i pitala za njegovo mišljenje o prirodnjacima, on je rekao doslovno: "pa ja to svojoj ženi ne bih preporučio". Ja sam probala između dva stimulirana i to definitivno nije put za mene. Niti kod mene se nije oplodila ta jedna stanica.
> Meni je najgori stres od punkcije do bete i teško bih podnijela redoviti neuspjeh. A opet znam neke cure koje svaki mjesec plaćaju prirodnjake privatno. Tko to može, lakše je uskladiti s poslom, ali je bome skupo.


a da li ti je rekao zašto on to svojoj ženi ne bi preporučio ?!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zlatta*, zbog svega što smo gore elaborirali... (ukratko, velika gnjavaža, puno vremena, truda i živaca, a mala vjerojatnost uspjeha) - nije za svakoga.

----------


## Marnie

Moe, ja koja imam dosta iskustva sa prirodnjacima bilo sa klomifenom ili bez (možeš vidjeti u mom potpisu koliko) mogu ti samo savjetovati da objasniš svom suprugu da ti je gore prolaziti 10 punkcija u godini s prirodnim postupkom nego jednu ili 2 sa stimuliranim. Vjeruj mi, ja osjetim svoje jajnike što nikad prije nisam - bole za vrijeme ovulacije, pms, menstruacije. A i sama punkcija je bolna, jer kada si u prirodnjaku nitko ti neće dati anesteziju (pogotovo ako nisi kod privatnika). Osim toga ne vjerujem da će te ijedna državana bolnica primiti samo za prirodnjake bez da se dogovaraš za stimulirane postupke, jedino ako ti MPO dr. ne ustvrdi da za tebe stimulacija stvarno nema smisla i da možeš vrtiti samo prirodne postupke. Naravno za to ćeš ipak morati imati 1 ili 2 stimulirana pokušaja. Kod privatnika ćeš plaćati preskupo za postotak uspješnosti koji prirodnjak nudi. A znam da i neki privatni MPO dr. (npr. dr. L iz IVF Centra) će ti prilično direktno reći da prirodnjak nema smisla. 
Naravno nadam se da kako god ti i tm odlučili da će to biti uspjeh iz prve i da nećeš morati prolaziti sve torture  :Smile: ! 
Ali još jednom kažem - pokušaj objasniti svom dragom da ti se zdravlje više ugrožava sa hrpom punkcija nego stimulacijom...

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Mi smo odradili dva postupka u prirodnom ciklusu sa klomifenom i u drugom sam ostala trudna.
Nismo to obavljali u istom gradu, nego putovali za svaku folikulometriju iz Istre u Rijeku.
U prvom su bile 2 JS - a jednu su vratili,
u drugom 3 JS - dvije oplođene vratili.
Rodila zdravu i naprednu bebu.

Da, treba i vremena i živaca i volje i strpljenja, ali isplati se!

----------


## Jelena

Potpisujem AuroruBlu.
A eto, smrdljiva čarapa je uspjela iz druge, jedna naša forumašica iz 14. puta. Marnie, 6 puta i ništa. Na to mislimo kad kažemo da treba živaca i strpljenja. To je definitivno suboptimalno liječenje za one koji imaju dobru zalihu jajnih stanica, odnosno one koji dobro reagiraju na stimulaciju. Naša dugoprugašica s prekrasnom bebicom nakon 14. pokušaja nije reagirala na stimulaciju. U tom slučaju se ima smisla pripremiti za maraton, pa ako bude sreće da bude brzo, super.

----------


## Charlie

Evo jedne dosta informativne prezentacije o prirodnjacima: http://www.poliklinika-ivf.hr/kongre...%20ciklusu.pdf (možda su neki već i vidjeli, mislim da je to s onog nesretnog kongresa na Plitivcama). 
Zaključak je prirodnjaci da, ali u kombinaciji sa stimuliranima.

*Smrdljiva čarapa* klomifenski postupci su ipak nešto drugo od čistih prirodnjaka, lakše se tempira punkcija, tj. lakše se kontroliraju i uspjeh im je naravno bolji.

Ja idem na dosta prirodnjaka jer mi je takva situacija ali da recimo imam dobru reakciju na stimulaciju (recimo barem 5 js) išla bih iz ovih stopa u inozemstvo na stimulirani...

----------


## Moe

Cure, hvala vam svima na odgovorima, divne ste!

ksena28 - hvala na dobrodoslici, i ja si zelim isto - da sto prije zgibam odavde na trudnicki  :Smile: 
ono sto sam mislila pod "posljedicama" za dijete - velika mogucnost viseplodne trudnoce, samim time rizik za prijevremeni porod i moguce probleme kod djece radi prijevremenog poroda  :Sad:  tog se najvise bojim(o)

andream - puno pozdrava tebi i curici, poznajem jos parova koji su isli na potpomognutu (stimuliranu) i sva djecica su dobro hvala bogu, al eto ne mogu razuvjeriti mm-a;
moj amh je 10,5 pmol po litri.. dakle - lose...

pirica - hvala za info o temi "prava od hzzo-a", procitala, sad mi je puno jasnije

charlie - smije li se znati gdje si isla na prirodnjake?

AuroraBlu - upravo to me i najvise muci, izostanci s posla... kako objasniti sefu da me nece biti tjedan dana skoro svaki dan pola radnog vremena, mozda i cijeli dan, ovisi na kakvu guzvu naletim; ako kazem zasto me nema - automatski sam kandidat za otkaz - jer sto ce im netko ko ionako planira ostati doma preko godinu dana pod uvjetom da dodje do trudnoce..

mimi81 - kakvu stimulaciju si primala?  

Marnie - kako to da si isla toliko puta na prirodnjak prije stimuliranog? svaki put si dosla do mjerenja bete?

----------


## Marnie

Imala sam ja 2 stimulirana, ali u prvom nisam došla do transfera budući da nisam imala niti jedan folikul, već samo ogromnu cistu. Moj tadašnji MPO-ovac mi je rekao da za mene nema smisla ići na stimulirane, pa smo vrtili prirodnjake uz klomifene gdje bih imala 1 ili 2 js i *skoro* uvijek bi došli do transfera (što znači da sam imala više od 6 prirodnjaka  :Sad: ). Nakon nekog vremena kad sam malo više saznala o MPO-u odlučila sam probati Maribor sa pravom stimulacijom budući da je kod nas već nastupio ovaj zakon gdje nam daju polu stimulacije. I opet sam sa hrpom stimulacije dobila samo 2 js tako da sam shvatila da je moj prvi MPO-ovac imao pravo. 
Ali ako niti ne probaš stimulaciju ne možeš znati kako ćeš reagirati (vidim da si ti u mlađim godinama, pa možda nema veze tvoj niski AMH). Ako se bojiš pune stimulacije, ne odbacuj bar klomifene koji stvarno nisu jaka stimulacija.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Moe i ja ti želim dobrodošlicu i mislim da se realno ne moraš bojati višeplodne trudnoće ukoliko ti je nizak AMH, meni je recimo 19 pa ja isto kao i Marnie uz svu stimulaciju jedva dobijem 2 j.s. od kojih se jedna obično ne oplodi dakle veća je opasnost u drugom smjeru da ne bude uopće transfera.
Recimo da dobiješ sa stimulacijom 5 j.s. po ovom zakonu ti je moguće oploditi samo 3 i onda su prilično male šanse da baš sve 3 uspiju preživjeti do 5. dana, ako ti se to i dogodi možeš reći da želiš da ti vrate recimo 2 embrija.
Slažem se s Marnie probaj s klomifenima to je jako blaga stimulacija tu nećeš imati više od 2,3 j.s. a možda sam puno i rekla, ja sam samo jednom imala 3 j.s. i to je bila velika sreće i prije nekoliko godina (al naravno jedna se prestala razvijati 2. dan), drugi put sam imala samo 1 i bila sretna što je uopće došlo do transfera. S čistim prirodnjakom nisam ni dobila j.s. ne moram ti ni opisati koje je to razočaranje bilo budući da sam za svaku folikulometriju putovala 2 sata (u jednom smjeru)
Eto to su ti moja iskustva i nadam se da će ti pomoći u odluci  :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

mimi81 - kakvu stimulaciju si primala?  

Draga Moe, ja sam ti do sad bila u kratkim protokolima na decapeptylu i menopuru. Uvijek bi dobila 2-3js. AMH ti nije tako loš, moj je 2,42... Ali pokušavam se ne uzrujavati oko toga.  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Bok svima! Ispričavam se ako sam neprimjereno upala. Ja nisam u IVF-u, ali čitala sam ovu temu i malo me zaintrigirala. Našla sam svakakvih termina; čisti, poluprirodni, prirodni, sa i bez stimulacije, Klomifena, Femare, štoperica... Ne mogu sad to kategorizorati, kad se što upotrebljava. Ako mi može samo neko ukratko objasniti?

----------


## ksena28

prirodni IVF - bez ičega (klomifena, gonala, menopura, femare). UZV-om se prati rast prirodnog folikula, uoči punkcije dobiva se štoperica (najčešće!) koja iztempira ovulaciju i na punkciji se dobije u najboljem slučaju jedan folikul. da li će u njemu biti jajna stanica je lutrija uglavnom, ali eto - meni je baš takav postupak upalio  :Smile: 

polustimulirani IVF - najčešće uz femaru ili klomifen (eventualno malo doza gonala/menopura). u najboljem slučaju bude 2-4 folikula. lijekove uglavnom kupuješ sama, tako da se ne računa kao postupak koji financira HZZO

----------


## ježić

Hvala!

----------


## Charlie

*Moe*, išla sam na Sv. Duhu i u Pol. IVF. Definitvno je puuuno elegantnije kod privatnika, praktički ne moraš izostati s posla jer su folikulometrije uglavnom popodne.
*Ježić* čisti prirodni je bez ikakve stimulacije, samo se dobije štoperica. Onda imaš polustimulirane koji idu uz Klomifen ili Femaru (plus štoperica) a nekad se može dodati pred kraj i koji Gonal ili Menopur. Pravi stimulirani su s Gonalom ili Menopurom, mogu biti sa supresijom ili bez, dugi ili kratki protokol, ima više varijanti.

----------


## Charlie

Aaaa *Ksena* tek sad vidim da je tvoja trudnoća iz prirodnjaka!!! Gdje si ga radila?

----------


## ksena28

U Vinogradskoj kod dr T  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*Ksena* baš lijepo  :Heart: 
*Moe* da ti još kažem tvoj AMH nije tako loš, ne znam koliko ti je godina, meni su 33, imam AMH svega 1 pmol/L a vjerojatno nije bio puno drugačiji prije 2,5g kad sam prvi put ostala trudna. Reakcija na Klomifen mi je s takvim nalazom 3 js, na Menopur 2 js. Sretno!!!

----------


## zlatta

da prijavim da moj prirodnjak je završio s 0,00   :Sad: 
nažalost

----------


## ksena28

a zlatta baš mi je žao!

----------


## Charlie

Zlatta žao mi je

----------


## aslan

moj prvi prirodnjak, dobili dvije jajne stanice, u subotu transfer ako sve bude ok, molim se da se oplode, bar jedna....

----------


## zlatta

aslan, javi nam se? bio transfer u subotu?

----------


## Snekica

> moj prvi prirodnjak, dobili dvije jajne stanice, u subotu transfer ako sve bude ok, molim se da se oplode, bar jedna....


 Eto oplodile su se, vratile mamici i sad uživate u izležavanju svo troje!  :Smile:  Sretno, draga!

----------


## aslan

cure u subotu bio transfer, danas 2dnt bez ikakvih simptoma. vratili dvije mrvice s tim da je dr rekao da je jedan dobar a drugi los. nisam imala hrabrosti pitati koliko je dobar ovaj dobri.... joj hvala Bogu pa nama svima daje dovoljno strpljenja za sve ovo!

----------


## taca70

Curke, je li neka od vas uzimala Voltaren u prirodnjaku? Navodno da moze odgoditi ovulaciju kako bi se lakse tempirala punkcija ali ne znam da li to funkcionra i kakva je kvaliteta takvih js. Priznajem da nisam citala gornje postove ako ste mozda vec pisale o tome. :Embarassed:

----------


## reny123

Ja za tako nešto nikad nisam čula.

----------


## linalena

Nakon ovog zadneg neuspjeha s krio postupkom, dok ne dođu lijekovi ili ne odemo van , vrtiti ćemo prirodnjake. No ja eto potupno nepripremljena, imam jedno pitanje

Ako se radi o polustimuliranom od kojeg dc se počinju uzimati lijekovi, petpostavljam klomifeni ili šta već?? Frka me da ne bi preskočili ovaj sada mjessec

----------


## Charlie

> Curke, je li neka od vas uzimala Voltaren u prirodnjaku? Navodno da moze odgoditi ovulaciju kako bi se lakse tempirala punkcija ali ne znam da li to funkcionra i kakva je kvaliteta takvih js. Priznajem da nisam citala gornje postove ako ste mozda vec pisale o tome.


Uuu ovo bi bilo jako interesantno! Ne znam ništa o tome.

*Linalena* ja sam klomifen uzimala od 3.dc a može se početi i 2.dc ili kasnije, po preporuci dr.

----------


## linalena

A dobro, da onda u ponedjeljka jurim gore. Danas sam prekinula s utrićima, mogla bi dobiti u nedelju

----------


## Jelena

taca, ja sam to negdje vidjela, totalno mi je poznato, ali me nije baš interesiralo pa nisam pratila.

----------


## mimi81

> Curke, je li neka od vas uzimala Voltaren u prirodnjaku? Navodno da moze odgoditi ovulaciju kako bi se lakse tempirala punkcija ali ne znam da li to funkcionra i kakva je kvaliteta takvih js. Priznajem da nisam citala gornje postove ako ste mozda vec pisale o tome.


Draga Taca, ja sam čitala na forumu Mame i bebe za* ketonal* da ga nije dobro uzimati. Evo i link: 
http://www.mameibebe.biz.hr/phpBB2/v...p?f=33&t=50939

----------


## taca70

> taca, ja sam to negdje vidjela, totalno mi je poznato, ali me nije baš interesiralo pa nisam pratila.


I ja se sjecam da je netko spominjao Voltaren i to da ga bas moj dr iz Petrove prakticira ali nisam obracala paznju jer sam mislila da necu ici u prirodnjake. Pojasnit cu zasto pitam i sta se desilo: Ovaj ciklus sam isla u prirodnjak, u srijedu folikul 18mm, endo 8,8, E2 360pg/ml, LH 21, stoperica u 23h, a danas trebala biti punkcija. Odmah sam skuzila da je sve na knap i da cu tesko docekati punkciju, pogotovo sto mi je i LH trakica u srijedu oko 12h bila +. Sinoc probadanje u desnom jajniku i znala sam da od punkcije nema nista. Jutros se na uzv to i potvrdilo ali dr. me pita jesam li uzimala Voltaren. Ja blijedo gledam, prvi put cujem, on kaze da je napisao na kosuljici 2x1 za jucer i prekjucer. Medutim, meni sestra u srijedu nije uopce spominjala Voltaren kad sam nazvala za upute sta dalje nego samo da trebam primiti stopericu u 23h. On je jutros bio ljut zbog toga jer kao zbog toga sada nemamo js i kao sve zene u prirodnjaku uzimaju Voltaren, kao da je to najnormalnije. Kako ja iza sebe imam samo jedan prirodnjak sa istim scenarijem, mislila sam da se mozda taj Voltaren sada stvarno prakticira a da ja to nisam pratila. Evo sta sam nasla na netu:
http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/nsaids.html

----------


## Jelena

taca, ja bih se kladila da bi Charlie znala da sve cure uzimaju

----------


## Charlie

*taca70* žao mi je da ste propustili js. Ako ti može pomoći za ubuduće, kad je LH trakica već pozitivna u pravilu je prekasno taj dan za štopericu (meni se to i potvrdilo svaki put). U tom slučaju može se probat punkcija idući dan bez štoperice ali nisu svi dr-i za to. 
Isto tako ulogu ne igra samo veličina folikula nego i zrelost endometrija, npr. meni kod folikula 16-17mm uz endometrij 8mm bude taj dan kasno za štopericu a kod iste veličine folikula ali s tanjim endometrijem bude taman. 
I da, za Voltaren nikad čula ali ako to može pomoći bilo bi sjajno, prirodnjaci su stvarno lutrija s hvatanjem js. Meni je dr. jedino rekao da malo može pomoći ako si štopericu dam kasnije od uobičajenog, pa da do punkcije prođe manje vremena.

----------


## mare41

> Ako se radi o polustimuliranom od kojeg dc se počinju uzimati lijekovi, petpostavljam klomifeni ili šta već?? Frka me da ne bi preskočili ovaj sada mjessec


 Mi smo nekoliko puta ciljali s klomifenom, kad se krene s 5. danom-to je samo za indukciju ovulacije, tj za vodeći folikul, a kad je za IVF-kreće se od 3. dana-ipak povuče više od jednog folikula (tako je bar moje iskustvo), a to sam čitala i na uputama: http://proizvodi.krenizdravo.com/lijekovi/upute/429#id_primjena.
Pošto je ovo tema o prirodnjacima-dr u Ljubljani daje pola klomifena za prirodnjak.

----------


## Marnie

taca, ja sam imala dosta prirodnjaka u 3 različite klinike i niti jedan dr. mi nije spominjao voltaren niti davao za terapiju.

----------


## taca70

> *taca70*Ako ti može pomoći za ubuduće, kad je LH trakica već pozitivna u pravilu je prekasno taj dan za štopericu (meni se to i potvrdilo svaki put). U tom slučaju može se probat punkcija idući dan bez štoperice ali nisu svi dr-i za to. 
> Isto tako ulogu ne igra samo veličina folikula nego i zrelost endometrija, npr. meni kod folikula 16-17mm uz endometrij 8mm bude taj dan kasno za štopericu a kod iste veličine folikula ali s tanjim endometrijem bude taman.


Moj 1. prirodnjak je zavrsio isto kao ovaj, LH trakica + ujutro, tu vecer stoperica ali ovulacija bila iduci dan tako da mi je poznato da je s LH koji je vec u porastu tesko docekati punkciju.Dan prije stoperice endo je bio 6,5mm a fol 18mm, E2 280pg/ml i to 8.dc pa pretpostavljam da se dr. zbog tanjeg endometrija odlucio sacekati jos jedan dan. Tada sam mislila da nikada vise necu ici u prirodnjake jer mi je to oduzelo vise zivaca nego svi stimulirani skupa, osjetim da odlazi a potpuno sam bespomocna. Kako god, drago mi je da taj Voltaren nije nesto sto se podrazumijeva u prirodnjaku jer bih stvarno bila ovca da nisam mislila na to bez obzira sto mi je sestra zaboravila reci iako i na nju sizim.
Cemu uopce sluzi stoperica u prirodnjaku?

----------


## Snekica

I meni je ovo prvi put da čujem za Voltaren, a isto ih imam 3 iza sebe (2 x pobjegle prije vremena, 3. prazan fol.) MOžda da mi je netko spomenuo Voltaren, možda bi bio drugačiji ishod. Možda, možda... 
Štopka u prirodnjaku služi isto za "finaliziranje" js i da izbjegne prerano pucanje. Samo što naši dr. malo zakasne, i ona ode u nepovrat. U 2. prirodnjaku sam uzela štopku pola sata kasnije poznavajući vrijeme odlaska u salu, ali su dr. opet kasnili dobrih sat vremena i js je otišla na samom UZV. Još mi kaže dr. "Ups, vid' nje, o'šla!" A ja, zelena! A nama inseminacija kao rescue nema smisla.

----------


## taca70

Po meni je bolje napraviti punkciju bez stoperice ako je lh trakica vec pozitivna nego toliko riskirati da ce folikul puknuti. Ako je vec poceo prirodni porast lh i sazrijevanje naka pokusaju odraditi to sto im priroda namece.

----------


## Snekica

Je, kad bi oni to tako htjeli, to bi bilo možda i tako najbolje. I da sam onda znala sve šta sam u međuvremenu naučila... Ali ni onda kao da te ne žele saslušati tvoje mišljenje jer oni jesu doktori i znaju sve ali ne poznaju naše tijelo kao šta ga same poznamo.

----------


## Charlie

Štoperica po mojim saznanjima ne može spriječiti prijevremeno pucanje folikula iako se iz ne znam kojeg razloga naziva stop injekcijom i nije joj to ni svrha nego baš to završno sazrijevanje js. 
Ne znam zašto doktori ne vole radit punkciju bez štoperice, moj dr. kaže da je teško tak pogodit da stanica bude taman zrela a sa štopericom se točno zna kad je bio peak LH-a. Ja sam jednom baš molila da mi naprave punkciju ranije (dala si štopericu kad je LH već bio debelo pozitivan) ali dr. je rekao da nema smisla. Naravno js je taj put pobjegla.
Drugi dr. kod kojeg sam bila uopće ne želi radit prirodnjake jer kaže da bi to zahtijevalo vađenje krvi za E2 i LH svakih par sati tijekom 2-3 dana da bi postupak uspio, a to je praktički neizvedivo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ovo mi nije jasno ako se sa štopericom točno zna kad je bio peak LH-a kako se onda desi da nam j.s nezrele ili prezrele?
Mislim da se oni najčešće povode za vel. folikula i debljinom endometrija ali opet treba pogoditi kad će dati štopericu, meni se recimo više puta desilo da nisu pogodili tajming bez obzira što sam vadila i LH iz krvi, krivo bi procjenili i j.s. bi bile prezrele

----------


## Charlie

Naravno, treba štopericu dati u pravom trenutku tj. js mora već biti na određenom stupnju razvoja da bi moglo doći do završnog sazrijevanja. Da nije tako mogla bi se sva prijeveremena pucanja folikula izbjeći da se štoperica da npr. 8dc ali na žalost ne ide tako. Možda će se jednom moći, meni je palo na pamet da ako Cito može kultivirati nezrelu stanicu do zrele in vitro to bi značilo da će se jednom moći u prirodnjacima punkcija radit onda kad je folikul sigurno još tu pa onda stanicu sazrijeti u laboratoriju. Ali nisam još čula da to netko radi.

*Mali Mimi* mislim da u prirodnjacima nije vjerojatno da će se doći do prezrele stanice, kad se LH da prekasno onda obično dođe do spontane ovulacije prije punkcije (osim možda kod žena koje imaju onaj problem da folikuli ne pucaju). Drugo su stimulirani postupci (ali ovo je tema o prirodnima).

Zato prirodnjaci jesu toliko neizvjesni jer treba pogoditi kad je stanica taman zrela da joj treba štoperica i onda od tog trenutka natempirati punkciju. Ja se slažem s tacom da bi bilo najbolje kad je LH test već pozitivan napraviti punkciju drugi dan, i ne znam zašto doktori to ne žele pa čak ni privatno kad su ionako naši novci u igri.

----------


## taca70

> Ja se slažem s tacom da bi bilo najbolje kad je LH test već pozitivan napraviti punkciju drugi dan, i ne znam zašto doktori to ne žele pa čak ni privatno kad su ionako naši novci u igri.


Saznala sam zasto se daje stoperica u prirodnjaku: jer pojacava LH pa se valjda dobije kvalitetnija js i jer povecava progesteron i podrzava zuto tijelo sto poboljsava implantaciju. Tako nekako. Negdje sam nasla da LH pocinje rasti kod E2 od oko 200pg/ml sto otprilike odgovara folikulu velicine 15mm i da LH ne smije biti veci od 20 na dan stoperice. Ako vec dode do porasta LH onda se ne treba cekati 36h za punkciju.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aha kužim, a šta kad se ide npr. samo s klomifenom jel isto pravilo vrijedi (to da neće doći do prezrele stanice)? Interesira me jer bi moj sljedeći ciklus trebao biti takav?

----------


## mare41

Mali Mimi, radi se o tome da u prirodnjaku (bez supresije) ne postoje prezrele jajne stanice jer takav folikul pukne i prije 36 sati, koliko traje štoperica, al pošto kod tebe postoje-negdje drugdje je catch. Sad vidim da je Charlie isto pisala.

----------


## Charlie

*Mali Mimi* najbolje da pitaš nekog susretljivog dr-a ili biologa. Zar si ti imala slučaj prezrele stanice u prirodnjaku?
Ovako laički, ono što sprečava spontanu ovulaciju je supresija pa po nekoj mojoj logici u ciklusu samo s Klomifenom ne bi moglo doći do prezrelih stanica.
S druge strane npr. dr. L ne voli radit prirodnjake jer da se ne mogu kontrolirat a s Klomifenom radi znači ipak se i s Klomifenom "kontrolirano uzgajaju" folikuli...evo stvarno ne znam.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Imala sam samo 1 prirodnjak i nije bilo j.s. znači folikul prazan, a sa klomifenom sam imala ipak j.s. i nije mi se desio slučaj prezrele j.s. kao pod Menopurom ili kombinaciji klom.+menop. recimo

----------


## sweety

Ojla!

Evo pročitala sam ove 3 strane...
Idemo u prvi prirodnjak.
Meni je malčice višlji FSH, AMH nisam vadila, jer moji ginići smatraju da nema potrebe  :Rolling Eyes: , trenutno mi se ne bacaju pare bez veze, budu me već poslali na jesen vadit.

No, do sad sam bila samo na Klomićima, na koje nikako nisam reagirala.
1 folikul uz extremno loš endometrij. Kako nije rađena punkcija, ne zna se da li je bio prazan ili ne.

Sad pauziramo jedan ciklus, pošto mi je sad u ovom zadnjem potpuno prirodnom aih-u ustanovljeno da se folikul ne razvija u opće (ciklus nakon klomifenskog ciklusa), pa valjda kad se sve malo smiri, budemo probali i tu punkciju.

Naravno sve ovo sam dodatno pratila sa LH trakicama.
Definitivno bi bilo da nakon što dobijem štopericu, u par sati LH već skače. Tako da je vrlo upitno pratit tu zbunjujuću O nakon štoperice i po tome eventualno inzistirat na ranijoj punkciji.
Kad kome kako u prirodnjaku pucaju folikuli, to je fakat lutrija.
Kako idem u državnu kliniku, a punkcije se rade samo u jutro, tu nema puno lufta. Kad se dođe na red, dođe se.

Tako da onaj postotak uspješnosti od 7% mi se čak čini izuzetno visok  :Grin: .
Ajd budemo vidjeli. Za sad brijem da mi barem ufate tu jednu JS pa "budemo videli" kako dalje.  :Grin: 


PS, zadnju skoro godinu što pratim O sa LH trakicama, 1-2 puta su bile skoro pa pozitivne, jedan ciklus negativna trakica uz utvrđenu O preko UZV.
Sad ovaj zadnji mi je trakica pozitivna puno prije nego je folikulić uopće narastao.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Dva extremna slučaja.  :Laughing:

----------


## dea84

mene zanimaju te LH trakice...dali ih ima smisla kupovat za IVF u prirodnom postupku kad ionako ideš na UZV svaki drugi dan i nadaš se tom malom uspjehu da će doć do punkcije kad ionako ovisiš o dr. i njegovoj procjeni

----------


## Charlie

*dea* to sama procijeni, ovisi i koliko ti je dr. susretljiv za sugestije pacijenata. Ja se uvijek pratim s LH trakicama u prirodnjaku pa ako vidim da je počela tamniti znam da je vrijeme za štoericu (isto tako ako na večer štoperice još bnije pozitivna znam da će punkcija vjerojatno biti na vrijeme, i obrnuto). Kupujem ih preko neta i to je jeftino, pa...kako ti je kome draže. Iako, da bi imalo smisla pratiti se LH trakicama treba ti ipak nešto iskustva s vlastitim ciklusima praćenima i na UZ i trakicama, po meni, jer se ne ponašaju kod svih jednako.

*Sweety* nakon štoperice LH test nema više smisla jer LH onda raste po "zapovijedi". LH testove radiš prije da vidiš spontani pomak LH-a. I opet na kraju puno ovisi o sreći.

----------


## dea84

hvala, ma ovo mi je 1. postupak i malo me izgubila pozitivizam
kad kod spomenem IVF iz prirodnog ciklusa nailazim samo na negativne komentare o neuspjehu takvih postupaka...

----------


## Snekica

ja sam se s trakicama borila jer nikako nisam kužila kad mi je O jer su mi trakice počele tamniti već 8/9 dc pa sve do 14/15 dana. pitanje za milijun dolara od zadnjih 4 dana kad je bila O (traka uvijek iste boje). u postupcima mislim da LH trakice baš ne igraju. 
Ddea84, neka te komentari ne diraju, ako imaš snage, živaca i volje raditi prirodnjake iz mjeseca u mjesec, samo daj, škoditi previše ne može (jedino možeš pokupiti neku beštiju...), da mi nije najbliža klinika udaljena 100 km i ja bi ih sigurno odradila puno više. do sad sam samo 3 i to potpuno prirodna. u prirodnjacima je vrlo teško uloviti "pravu" stanicu ali ako ne probaš ni neznaš. sretno!

----------


## inana

evo da prijavim, 1, IVF u prirodnom, sutra uzv na 19. dan, folikuli jako polako rastu, jučer su bili 13 mm, a endometrij 11, i dokica rekla, evo, u sekrecijskoj fazi je, što god da to znači... skeptična sam jako...

----------


## inana

> evo da prijavim, 1, IVF u prirodnom, sutra uzv na 19. dan, folikuli jako polako rastu, jučer su bili 13 mm, a endometrij 11, i dokica rekla, evo, u sekrecijskoj fazi je, što god da to znači... skeptična sam jako...


 :Sad:  bila sam u pravu... ništa ovaj mjesec, na uzv komentar- niš od posla ovaj mjesec, osim ako sama nekaj ne napravite... za iduči ciklus pitanje jel budu stigli, pa idu godišnji... mislim da je jesen termin kojem se mogu nadati...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dea84

i meni 15dc 13mm kao i 13dc komentar da dođem na još 1 UZV ali misli da ništa od toga jer je malo i deforiran folikul...mislim da odustajem od prirodnjaka...

----------


## inana

A nemam pojima kaj da velim ili mislim... nada je uvijek tu, ali izgledi su tako mali... ali znala sam da bu tak... kaj god netko želi oko nas, dobije to iz zeke, a mi se za sve moramo mučiti ko konji, baš nemamo sreće...

----------


## zlatta

> A nemam pojima kaj da velim ili mislim... nada je uvijek tu, ali izgledi su tako mali... ali znala sam da bu tak... kaj god netko želi oko nas, dobije to iz zeke, a mi se za sve moramo mučiti ko konji, baš nemamo sreće...


potpisujem, inana...  :Sad:  
jako je trnovit i bremovit ovaj mpo put....psihički, fizički, novčano,.... vrijeme curi a čini mi se kao da tapkam na mjestu...i slušam te o brzom te o sporom rastu folikula, endića, ...radi lh trakice... i prođe 7 mjeseci dok si rekao keks...   
da, a netko zatrudni iz zeke..

----------


## dea84

evo moj prirodni završio s nezrelom stanicom...  :Sad:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Podižem temu... 
Prvi ICSI bezuspješan i sad razmišljamo o prirodnom u prvom ciklusu čim dođe m. Pokušala bih iskoristiti ovu dozu hormona koji su još prisutni u tijelu. 
Zanima me je li se popravio postotak trudnoća u prirodnom nakon stimuliranoga IVF, naravno, u posljednje vrijeme.

Ili da čekamo jesen u nadi da će možda ljeto učiniti svoje...

----------


## mrkvica84

Pitanje-da li se amh vadi tek kada fsh i lh nisu ok.ili to nema veze jedno s drugim?

----------


## zlatta

dea, žao mi je   :Love: 

koliko je bio velik kada si primila štopericu?

----------


## inana

kaj da mislim, trebala bi dobiti za dva dana mengu, kalendarski, ali inače u to vrijeme, i dva tjedna prije- boli me maternica, cicke mi budu ko baloni, ma koma samo takva, a sada- ništa, cicke ni napete niti me bole, maternicu baš ne osjetim... i kaj da mislim, prije dva dana malo prokrvarim, i jučer malo, onak, ko jedan ... šljap  :Rolling Eyes: , kak da nazovem to, i danas niš, sad samo mrvicu- smečkasta crtica od koja 4 cm... kaj da mislim?  :Shock:

----------


## dea84

zlatta, 17 mm !

----------


## zlatta

dea, doista ne znam što bih rekla..   :Sad: 
ja sam danas 11.dc., folikul 18 mm, i četvrtak je punkcija, kad ja danas napravim lh test on POZITIVAN?? na 18 mm.....jako sam tužna jer inače mi rastu na 24,25 mm. Javila se dr.ali on kaže da bez štoperice nema svrhe raditi punkciju jer nećemo dobiti js

----------


## MASLINA1973

mrkvica84, vidim da nema odgovora....
nažalost, nemam iskustva s amh iako je jedan postupak iza mene pa ti ni ja ne mogu odgovoriti.
preporčen nam je prirodni u srpnju pa ako Bog da, možda nešto bude...

----------


## Mury

> Pitanje-da li se amh vadi tek kada fsh i lh nisu ok.ili to nema veze jedno s drugim?


Mrvica, meni su i FSH i LH ok, ali mi je dr. predložio da napravim AMH jer sam u stimulacijama primala jake doze hormona ( 3-4 injekcije dnevno), a tada nisma imala niti 30 godina. I zaista se AMH pokazao nizak u odnosu na moje godine  :Sad:

----------


## dea84

zlatta, žao mi je  :Sad:  ali zašto nemože bez štoperice? možda griješil al mislim da sam čitala da su neke cure radile bez štoperice
Ima netko s takvom situacijom??

----------


## Marnie

Ja sam jednom imala prirodnjak bez štoperice (pratila sam samo lh trakicama) i dobila sam lijepu zrelu stanicu. Ali znam 100% da Vinogradska to ne prakticira.

----------


## zlatta

marnie, drago mi je da si ti tako prošla, ali moj dr. smatra da bolje da sutra bude punkcija, da će možda izdržati. 
Kaže da kada god je punktirao bez štoperice nije dobio js, ona se navodno treba u potpunosti odvojiti od stjenke folikula, što se postiže štopericom i ako nije odvojena neće ju uspjeti punktirati...
nadam se da će izdržati do sutra u 8.   

popiti ću voltaren, ne napinjem se, pa kako bude. samo mi je jako žao jer je ovaj puta endić super... ah.

----------


## tiki_a

I ja sam jednom krenula bez štoperice, ali dr. je naglasio da to nije dobro.

----------


## Marnie

U mom slučaju je bilo planirano da se u prirodnjaku ide bez štoperice, budući da je bio potpuni prirodnjak (bez klomifena). Trebala sam pratiti lh trakicama od 9 dc (meni su inače rane ovulacije) i kada s pokazao pozitivni test dr. je rekao da za 2 dana dođem na punkciju. To mi je bio prvi takav postupak i do tada nisam imala pojma da se može i bez štoperice.

----------


## taca70

Zlatta, i ja sam sizila na stopericu jer mi je lh vec bio pozitivan ali ipak smo uspjeli dva puta dobiti js, jednom nezrelu, jednom ok. Ne znam da li je Voltaren pripomogao da folikul ne pukne, uzimala sam ga 2x1 2 dana prije aspiracije.

----------


## zlatta

Joj, curke, sada ste me utješile da ima nade, jučer je bilo "suza suzu stiže".

Taca, kada si popila zadnji voltaren? mislim večeras prije spavanja još jedan popiti

----------


## taca70

Popila sam i ujutro prije punkcije, pogotovo sto nisam uzimala anesteziju.

----------


## MASLINA1973

... malo podižem temu u iščekivanju prvoga prirodnog IVF-a. Čekamo srpanj, 9. DC i folikulometriju pa ćemo vidjeti. Ne da nisam optimist, nego sam posve ravnodušna jer nakon svibanjskoga zahvata pri kojem je sve izgledalo divno, a onda se ispostavilo da je ipak posrijedi biokemijska, stvarno se teško ičemu nadati. Znam da zvuči pesimistično, ali mislim da je to vrlo realno. Kao što mnoge na temi +39 pišu - godine su ipak učinile svoje. 
Naravno, dogovor s dr. na SD vrijedi i svakako neću preskočiti srpanj, ali na trenutke taj dogovor više doživljavam kao opterećenje, nego kao priliku da ipak uspijemo zanunati još jedno malo biće.

----------


## Kaae

> Pitanje-da li se amh vadi tek kada fsh i lh nisu ok.ili to nema veze jedno s drugim?


Meni su prvo (i za sad jedino) vadili AMH.

----------


## ana.b

> ... malo podižem temu u iščekivanju prvoga prirodnog IVF-a. Čekamo srpanj, 9. DC i folikulometriju pa ćemo vidjeti. Ne da nisam optimist, nego sam posve ravnodušna jer nakon svibanjskoga zahvata pri kojem je sve izgledalo divno, a onda se ispostavilo da je ipak posrijedi biokemijska, stvarno se teško ičemu nadati. Znam da zvuči pesimistično, ali mislim da je to vrlo realno. Kao što mnoge na temi +39 pišu - godine su ipak učinile svoje. 
> Naravno, dogovor s dr. na SD vrijedi i svakako neću preskočiti srpanj, ali na trenutke taj dogovor više doživljavam kao opterećenje, nego kao priliku da ipak uspijemo zanunati još jedno malo biće.


I ja čekam svoj prvi prirodni IVF.  Naručena sam krajem 8. mjeseca, 7. DC i ne nadam se uspjehu. Kad se radi o samo jednoj js, puno toga može poći krivo... 
Znam da glupo zvuči, ali to mi je nekako mučenje, s obzirom da je uspješnost gotovo nikakva...

----------


## andream

Netko je pisao da je jedan ugledni MPO doktor rekao da nikad ne bi mučio svoju ženu prirodnjacima. A opet toliko je trudnoća upravo iz prirodnjaka, i to kad stimulirani nisu uspjeli.Nije sve opet crno bijelo, treba jednostavno probati i to pa eto reći nije išlo ili kamo sreće - uspjelo je!Nama nije, ali eto da nismo probali, ne bi ni znali.Sretno!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Naravno, treba pokušati, bez pokušaja nema ni uspjeha, ali su šanse vjerojatno manje nego kod AIH-a iako samo nagađam jer nisam provjeravala... 
Možda je razočaranje ipak malčice manje jer su i očekivanja, barem kod mene, neusporedivo manja.

----------


## ana.b

Da, ali kad je spermiogram koma, nema koristi od AIH-a...

----------


## Kaae

> Netko je pisao da je jedan ugledni MPO doktor rekao da nikad ne bi mučio svoju ženu prirodnjacima. A opet toliko je trudnoća upravo iz prirodnjaka, i to kad stimulirani nisu uspjeli.Nije sve opet crno bijelo, treba jednostavno probati i to pa eto reći nije išlo ili kamo sreće - uspjelo je!Nama nije, ali eto da nismo probali, ne bi ni znali.Sretno!


Nije od neke vaznosti, pogotovo za postupke s druge strane bare, ali mi smo bas jucer saznali da ovdje ni ne rade prirodnjake, osim u jako iznimnim slucajevima. Vrlo pojednostavljenim rjecnikom, doktor je rekao da je rijec o previse truda i novca za jako niske pozitivne rezultate. Ono, klinika na kojoj smo mi ih u pravilu stvarno uopce ne radi.

----------


## Charlie

Ne vole ih ni neki dr-i ovdje...previše faktora koji se ne mogu kontrolirati, kažu. Ali opet, trudnoća iz prirodnjaka ima a kako su prirodnjaci nekima jedina opcija ja sam sretna da ima doktora koji ih žele i znaju raditi.

----------


## Mali Mimi

To je istina da sto se tiče prirodnjaka šanse mali a veliki trud, no kod nekih žena recimo low respondera koji kao i ja dobiju dobiju 2 ili 3 j.s pod velikim dozama hormona mislim da ima smisla pokušati s prirodnjakom jer nama šanse nisu velike ni ovako ni onako a bar se ne "trujemo" sa  visokim dozama hormona i kod nas je to ipak besplatno pa je situacija povoljnija nego u SAD-u.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Mali Mimi, slažem se s tobom :Smile:  Zašto ne pokušati. Evo i ja čekam prirodnjak nakon neuspješnoga IVF (ne želim se ni sjetiti brrr). Dok god pokušavamo, ipak postoji nada i mogućnost. 
Sretno svima i s prirodnjacima :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Javljam vam se žene sa jednim pitanjem, muči me to što ja ne ovuliram često, odnosno bojim se da nemam pcos. Menstrualni ciklusi su mi uvijek oko 29 dana i išla sam vaditi hormone i bio je dokaz ovulacije prije godinu dana, ciste sam imala ali zadnjih par mj nemam. Koji bi bili simptomi pcos-a? Zanima me jel gonali,decapeptyl i ovitrelle omogućuju ovulaciju, u 9mj. idem u postupak za ivf i bojim se da mi to ne propadne! Molim vas za odgovor iako znam da ovo nije tema ovog foruma!!!

----------


## sweety

Jedno delikatno pitanje.


Baš razgovaram sa frendcom oko tog famoznog pojma "polustimulirani".....
Dobila je terapiju od par Menopura i sestra je to zapisala u tekicu bla bla....

I što sad? Kako se to papirnato vodi? Kao jedan od famoznih 6 plaćenih terapija od strane HZZO-a? Ili kako?
Mislim, bedasto bi bilo da se računa kao jedan postupak, za par komada što je dobila...
Ili se to pripojava njenoj nekoj budućoj sljedujućoj terapiji? Papirnato...

----------


## Marnie

Čim su u stimulaciju uključeni menopuri i gonali koje daje bolnica (znači pacijent ih sam ne financira) to se u pravilu računa kao jedan od 6 plaćenih postupaka, budući da su ta 2 lijeka na listi HZZO-a za stimulirane postupke. 
Nisi napisala u kojoj je klinici tvoja frendica, pa ti ne mogu reći niti kakva je praksa, jer svaka klinika "fura svoj film" oko toga. Možda se frendica, ako ne želi potrošiti jedan od 6 postupaka za tu sitnu stimulaciju, može dogovoriti sa klinikom da sama plati te menopure i da joj ne evidentiraju kao potrošen stimulirani postupak.

----------


## KLARA31

kika222 doktor koji će ti raditi IVF će ti sve objasniti,neće ni krenut u postupak ako ti vidi koju cistu na jajniku,prvo to treba rješit,ne brini se,naprave oni pregled i UZV prije stimulacija sa injekcijama

----------


## spodoba

cure,
danas sam u stvari bila na konzultacijama za sljedecu stimulaciju, ali sam radila i UZ....13dc, dva folikla  :Shock: ...spontano sam izustila pitanje sto doc misli o ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu, obzirom da se radi o dva folikla..obzirom na moju situaciju je pozdravio prijedlog kao veoma pametan..
endometrij je dobro zadebljan, 12mm, sluzi ima...veceras su mi vadili spolne hormone, nalaz zu dobiti sutra. pa ako se zaista bude radilo o dva folikla, onda bi se upustili u ovo..
sto mislite?
btw..u ful stimulaciji u dugom protokolu sam dva puta dobila 4 folikla, tako da mi se ova dva i ne cine tako lose...nekako mi je steta da ih pustim da propadnu..sto mislite?

----------


## Ginger

spodoba, go for it!
moja prva curka je iz ICSI prirodnjaka - samo jedan folikul i jedna savršena stanica  :Smile:  a sada savršena skoro 3-godišnjakina  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## spodoba

> spodoba, go for it!
> moja prva curka je iz ICSI prirodnjaka - samo jedan folikul i jedna savršena stanica  a sada savršena skoro 3-godišnjakina


hvala ginger, drago mi je da ti je uspjelo  :Heart: 
mene je ponukao to sto su dva..i sto su mi hormoni u nestimuliranom bolji nego u stmuliranom..to valjda mora da nesto znaci..da budem iskrena, imam dobar feeling, nadam se da necu pasti razbijene glave  :Grin: 
jos prije par dana sam mislila da su dva folikla, a cure su me zezale...ali zaista me tako sarafi vec par dana..danas je 13dc i jedan folikel je 13mm, a drugi 15mm..ovisno o E2 vrijednostima, stoperica je planirana za sutra navecer..endometrij je 12mm

----------


## MASLINA1973

Spoboda, trudna sam iz prirodnoga ciklusa - IVF/ ICSI - jedna stanica, jedna oplođena, jedna ulovljena.
Ne odustaj i sretno!!!

----------


## Snekica

Spodoba, super! Samo ti to odradi!

----------


## KLARA31

spodoba sretno!
i moj je IVF uspio a skoro kao prirodni,klomifen+koji Menopur i imala 4 folik,3js i jedan embrio mi vratili.

----------


## eva133

> spodoba sretno!
> i moj je IVF uspio a skoro kao prirodni,klomifen+koji Menopur i imala 4 folik,3js i jedan embrio mi vratili.


Znači uspjela si s jednim vraćenim?
Joj draga, uljevaš mi nadu.

----------


## spodoba

nazalost je E2 premali za dva folikla..vjerovatno je jedan pun..ako uopce. a da si danas spicim stopericu, E2 bi bio tek nesto iznad 100, sto je jako malo..tako da se odricem ICSI-ja jer nisam ni sigurna da se ne radi o dvije ciste..mada je endometrij dobar..ali opet..hvala na podrsci  :Smile: . obzirom na troskove (oko 1200eur) i pitanju o cemu se u stvari radi..bacamo se u kucnu radinost :D
vjerovatno ce se raditi o kasnoj ovulaciji, tako je bilo i nakon zadnjeg stimuliranog, tad sam imala O na 17dc (inace najkasnije oko 14-15dc)

----------


## ana.b

Maslina1973, čestitam!!!

----------


## Smarta

pozdrav svima,
evo da se malo uključim. Imali smo stimulirani IVF početkom 4-og mjeseca, hiperstimulaciju, vračena 2emb, prve dvije bete super, treća koma...... 
Nakon toga sam imala  jedan ciklus u kojem nije bilo folikula nego dosta cisti (kažu da je to normalno nakon hiperstimulacije). Sad (drugi ciklus) se pripremamo za prirodni IVF, kaže mi dr da možda ovaj mjesec bu neki folikul. Sutra treća folikulometrija......
Kod IVF postupka sam bila gotovo van sebe jer kako mi je bio prvi, sve mi je bilo novo i jako me uzbuđivalo, a na kraju i rastužilo. Kako smo se odlučili odmah krenut dalje, tako smo odlučili da ovaj put idemo malim koracima- do sutra se nadamo da imamo folikul, a onda ćemo vidjeti dalje.

----------


## sweety

Prvi prirodni i mućak.... Pukao folikul.... Na 10 dc...  :Rolling Eyes: 
I dr bi slijedeći put opet isto i probat tempirat još ranije...  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Charlie

*Sweety* kod prirodnjaka je važno pohvatat ciklus, s tvojim/našim nalazima hormona su tipične ranije ovulacije i nepravilan rast folikula koji se malo teže predviđa. Naučit ćeš s vremenom i na kojoj veličini ti puca folikul i kad je vrijeme za štopericu. Zato je kod prirodnjaka važno strpljenje...puno strpljenja, pogotovo kod nas s kratkim ciklusima.
Par savjeta koji su meni pomogli: prvi UZ najkasnije 8.dc, nekad štoperica bude već taj dan.
Štoperica na veličini folikula od 16-17mm, ne kasnije.
Prerano pucanje folikula može se pokušat izbjeći uzimanjem Voltarena svaki dan između štoperice i punkcije (pisalo se o tome, nisam probala). 
Sretno!!!

----------


## sweety

> *Sweety* kod prirodnjaka je važno pohvatat ciklus, s tvojim/našim nalazima hormona su tipične ranije ovulacije i nepravilan rast folikula koji se malo teže predviđa. Naučit ćeš s vremenom i na kojoj veličini ti puca folikul i kad je vrijeme za štopericu. Zato je kod prirodnjaka važno strpljenje...puno strpljenja, pogotovo kod nas s kratkim ciklusima.
> Par savjeta koji su meni pomogli: prvi UZ najkasnije 8.dc, nekad štoperica bude već taj dan.
> Štoperica na veličini folikula od 16-17mm, ne kasnije.
> Prerano pucanje folikula može se pokušat izbjeći uzimanjem Voltarena svaki dan između štoperice i punkcije (pisalo se o tome, nisam probala). 
> Sretno!!!


Hvala na savjetu.
Do sad su mi na UZV O bile 13-14dc, a LH trakica sukladno tamna 11-13dc. Jedino uz klomifen i štopericu, su tempirali O na 12dc.
Čak je prirodno zabilježena O na 14dc uz veličinu folikula 22-23mm, pukao je valjda sat vremena prije tog UZV-a. I uz takvu urednu O, menga mi je stigla na 20dc, taj dan slučajno vađen i progesteron, iznosio 2. Nije ni čudo što je došla menga taj dan.

----------


## ana.b

Ja nisam baš bila za prirodni ciklus koji mi je dr. predložio, budući da su šanse male, ali, evo, dogurala sam i do transfera...
Još kad bi se primilo...

----------


## dea84

ana.b, sretno.....

----------


## ana.b

hvala dea84!
na žalost, nije uspjelo...

----------


## dea84

ana.b žao mi je....samo glavu gore i idemo dalje :Smile:

----------


## tamara1981

Pozz,ja sam isto u razmišljanju da pokušam Ivf bez stimulacije zbog,ajmo reći,specifične situacije u kojoj se nalazim.S prvim djetetom sam zatrudnila prirodno iako smo pokušavali cca.3 godine,trudnoća je bila skoro pa super,osim naslj.trombofilije i gestac.dijabetesa.Porod nije baš bio sjajan jer mi je ostao komadić posteljice,pa su me kiretirali,pa sam,još na stolu,imala odljev,od krvi mi na uzv(drugi dan od poroda)nisu vidjeli da me nisu dobro očistili tako da sam završila ponovno na kiretaži(dvije u deset dana),bila sam na jakoj terapiji atb zbog moguće sepse,a mjesec i pol nakon poroda dobila sam trombozu.
Nakon godinu i pol pokušavanja odlučili smo otići na pregled i ako je potrebno i na inseminaciju.Dr.mi je po simptomima rekao da sumnja na sy Asherman,te PCOS.Uzv pregledom te krvnim pretragama je potvrdio svoje sumnje.
Naručio me je na laparo i histeroskopiju 26.09.2011.Iako sam u to vrijeme krvarila(11.dc.)rekao je da će me ipak operirati...tek sam kasnije saznala da mi je ta odluka vjerovatno spasila život.Krvarila sam zbog vanmaterične trudnoće(beta 245,5)te su mi morali ukloniti lijevi jajovod,a zbog Martefarina kojeg sam pila mogla sam,kod prsnuća jajovoda,iskrvariti.Priraslice su također uklonili a desni jajovod propuhali ali je u jako lošem stanju.Također je odrađen i drilling jajnika.
Pišem vam sve ovo da bih mogla objasniti zašto se bojim postupaka i stimulacija,te zašto bih pokušala prirodni IVF.Samo ne znam dali je to izvedivo u Osijeku,a ako nije gdje da pitam i kome da se obratim?!?

----------


## dea84

tamara1981, ja sam radila prirodni u Vinogradskoj i koliko znam rade ga bez problema. Za druge ti bolnice ne znam rec.
U potpunosti razumijem tvoj strah jer zbog obilnog krvarenja( da predočim- morala sam nosit pelene :Smile: ) te su mi zbog toga napravili kiretažu što na kraju nije ni trebalo al dobro...to je sve na kraju bilo zbog hormonalnog disbalansa. Sam se isto tako bojala bilo kakvih hormona-stimilacija. No kako postoji problem jajovoda krenuli smo na IVF i prvi je bio iz prirodnog ciklusa nažalost je stanica bila poluzrela. Nakon razmišljanja, stisla sam zube napravila hormone(koji su bili u redu) i krenula na stimulirani.
Imaš moju podrušku za prirodne cikluse jer vjerujem u tvoj strah a i na forumu ima cura koje su uspjele i prirodnog ciklusaiz pvre.  Svatko od nas imama svakakva iskustva i zato vjeruj samo sebi jer mnogi kažu da su kod prirodnog male šanse ali gledaj na to da šanse ipak ima i toga se drži, sretno!

----------


## mala bu

sretno u iščekivanju bete *dea 84*-da bude ogromenjska!!!
btw-i ja se po 1. put spremam u "prirodnjak" pa kaj Bog da...(da nam brže prođe čekanje do ponovnog stimuliranog...)- znam da su šanse minimalne i zato se ne opterećujem... :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Sretno cure! I ja ću u prvi prirodni ako Bog da...

----------


## lberc

I ja se nadam bar jednom prirodnom prije stimuliranog....vidjet ćemo u ponedjeljak

----------


## dea84

mala bu, hvala
ma cure u MPO vodama ništa nema pravila zato svaki pokušaj je nada u uspjeh

----------


## tamara1981

Dea,hvala na odg.  :Smile: 
Vidjet ću s dr.kad budem išla na kontolu 25.što će on reći na sve to.Možda i skupim hrabrosti pa krenem u stimulirani,ali to će,zasad,malo pričekati dok se ne oporavim o laparo i histeroskopije.
Cure,i vama želim puno sreće u postupcima

----------


## mala bu

iberc, mimi 81- jel krećete u prirodnjak?
ja završila sa duphastonima, sad se čeka M pa 1. UZV i vidjet ćemo...meni su prilično dugi ciklusi i još k tome anovulatorni tak da možemo sve očekivati...ali se ne damo...

----------


## dea84

cure evo od mog savjeta ß u stimuliranom 0 
danas bila kontrola-konzulacije i dogovoren pokušaj iz pirodnog ciklusa

----------


## mimi81

Evo ja još čekam svoju m. Kasni mi već tjedan dana.

----------


## mala bu

evo da javim svoje iskustvo 1. prirodnjaka - dogovoren 1.uzv 8-10-dc, 8.i dan mi naravno pao u subotu, u pon. 10.i dan  rezultat sljedeći: folikul na desnom jajniku veličine 22mm, endometrij 1cm, O navečer...
čekamo sljedeću m pa ćemo vidjeti...inače, zanimljivo je da ja imam cikluse totalno zbrčkane i duge i ovo s O 10.i dan ma skroz iznenadilo...u stimuliranom mi punkcija bila 11.i dan...mislila sam da je nemoguće tako rana O...
dobra stvar što sam uopće imala O, jer imam policistične jajnika i to da mi je dr "ušparala" novce koje sam do sada bacila pokušavajući samostalno dokučiti kad će  O, veli kod mene ne pale ni trakice ni niš, osim folikulometrije...
eto...
sretno svima i pišite kak je prošlo!

----------


## dea84

ja sam bila na UZV 13dc i ima puno malih cistica  :Smile:  malo da im tepam i na desnom jajniku "nešto" 9mm kako su moji ciklusi jako dugi sutra idem opet na UZV da vidimo jel cista ili možda nekim čudom folikul...
toliko od mene

----------


## dea84

mimi ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## mimi81

Evo mene...folikul je puknuo prije punkcije, šteta.

----------


## Dea2010

Mimi, koliko ti je folikul bio kad su ti davali štopericu? U koliko si primila štopericu, a kada su ti ujutro napravili uzv da ustanove da je ovulacija već bila?
Meni su isto fulali ovulaciju kad sam bila kod njih, dok su mi u IVF-u na vrijeme radili punkciju. Da li je to bila slučajnost ili ne, ne znam, ali imam dojam da su u Petrovoj bili malo nemarni s prirodnim ciklusom, tj rano štoperica u 21, a dr Kasum se to jutro kad je trebala biti punkcija pojavio na uzv tek u 8.30 i još bio jako neugodan - komentirao nešto tipa eto šta se dogada kad žene izvode s tim prirodnim ciklusima, treba se stimulirati pa se onda stanice ulove. Htjela sam mu razbiti nos nogom koja mu je taman bila negdje kraj nosa jer sam još bila na stolu. 
Drži se - pretpostavljam da si sad malo down. Želim ti puno sreće u sljedećem pokušaju!

----------


## taca70

Mimi81, moj dr. u Petrovoj daje 2-3 dana prije punkcije Voltarene (već sam to pisala) koji, prema nekim studijama, zadržavaju rupturu folikula i čini mi se da pali. Ne znam kakvi su konačni rezultati ali češčće se dolazi do punkcije u prirodnjaku.

----------


## mimi81

Taca hvala ti na savjetu. Sjećam se da si pisala o tome i zaboravila, sad si me podsjetila

----------


## dea84

mimi81, žao mi je....ali eto probala si i ne treba ti biti žao

----------


## mala bu

evo nas u prirodnjaku...možda ovaj put i dođemo do punkcije i et...ko zna...stanje je sljedeće: 11. dc-na l j folikul 10 mm, 13. dc- 12mm, sutra ponovo uzv...
inače su mi ciklusi dugi pa ne znam jel ovaj rst mali ili?
na koliko se dobije štoperica i kakav je postupak( da li ako dođe do punkcije zovete drugi dan da se vidi hoće li biti et) budući smo do sada bili  samo u stimuliranim postupcima?
sretno svima... :Wink:

----------


## Charlie

Štoperica ide na veličinu folikula 16 do 18mm, ako su ti ciklusi dugi nije neobično da su na 11dc folikuli ove veličine (kod mene je 11dc već punkcija ali to nije dobro).
Procedura oko zvanja laba ovisi o klinici; ako se dobije js najčešće se drugi dan zove da se vidi jel se oplodila i kad će biti ET.
Sretno!

----------


## mala bu

hvala,charlie!!
sutra je dan D pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## mala bu

evo da podijelim svoje dojmove- danas 15dc, na l jaj. 15-16 mm, sutra brevactide i u pon punkcija... :Klap:

----------


## dea84

mala bu...sretno!

----------


## mala bu

hvala dea 84!
možda budemo zajedno u stimuliranom- u planu smo u 02/2012, ako ovo ne upali...a s obzirom na posao i stres oko izostajanja s posla, mislim da ću ipak čekati taj stimulirani...
btw, jel ima još netko da je trenutno u "prirodnom"?...javite se... :Smile:

----------


## dea84

mala bu, neka ovaj bude dobitan nemoj da budemo zajedno u 02mj.  :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

mala bu sretno!

----------


## tiki_a

mala bu, ja sam trenutno u čistom prirodnjaku, 1 dan čekalica bete, kod mene je štoperica bila na 15 mm (zbog kratkih ciklusa), mjerenje ujutro. Sretno u ponedjeljak!

----------


## Charlie

Mala bu sretno i javi kako je prosla punkcija!

----------


## thinkpink

> hvala dea 84!
> možda budemo zajedno u stimuliranom- u planu smo u 02/2012, ako ovo ne upali...a s obzirom na posao i stres oko izostajanja s posla, mislim da ću ipak čekati taj stimulirani...
> btw, jel ima još netko da je trenutno u "prirodnom"?...javite se...


evo ja prijavljujem prirodnjak. čisto slučajno odlučili, nakon neuspješnog stimuliranog u kojem sam dobila 2 j.s. jedan embrij se prestao razvijati, drugi 4-stanični vraćen,pozitivan test je bio već na 11-ti d t,ali je jako brzo sve otišlo. mjesec dana pauze, konzultacije kod mog mpo doktora i odluka da pokušamo odmah sa prirodnjakom. 
do 15-tog dana nikakvih naznaka vodećeg folikula iako je inače punkcija bila puno ranije/kratki su mi ciklusi/. na kraju štoperica 15-ti dan navečer, 17-ti dan punkcija, 3-i dan vraćen jedan 6-stanični  :Heart:  embrijić.
što se tiče stresa, ja sam nakon stimuliranog dobila otkaz nakon 14 godina kod istog poslodavca, a jučer digla sve papire i postala sretno nezaposlena. rekla bih da stres i postupak u konačnici nemaju veze jedno s drugim.

----------


## mala bu

eto, prošla i punkcija...na žalost, "prekrasni folikul" bio prazan..ćorak...
toliko od mene, što se tiče "prirodnjaka", sad čekamo lijekove pa opet u stimulirani...
curke, sretno svima od srca!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Dea2010

Htjela bih s vama podijeliti svoje iskustvo s Voltarenom u svrhu odgadanja ovulacije u prirodnom ciklusu. Ja sam uvjerena da je meni pomogao. Naime, na dan stoperice mi je folikul bio 21mm i bila sam 99% sigurna da nece dogurati do punkcije, tim vise sto je prosli put stoperica dana kad je folikul bio 19mm i pukao je prije punkcije. Ovaj put sam odlucila probat Voltaren, a buduci da je folikul bio tako veliki popila sam ih 3 na dan stoperice, 4 dan nakon stoperice i 1 ujutro prije odlaska na punkciju.Vjerovatno sam malo pretjerala, ali mislila sam da mi 1 ili 2 voltarena vise nece nesto naskoditi, a sigurno bih zalila sto ih nisam popila da je folikul pukao prije punkcije. Pretpostavljam da je bitno napomenuti da mi Lh trakica nije bila pozitivna na dan primanja stoperice. Ne mogu tvrditi da je Voltaren 100% zasluzan za to sto smo uspjeli obaviti punkciju i dobiti stanicu, ali evo prenosim svoje iskustvo pa mozda nekome bude od koristi.

----------


## thinkpink

> evo ja prijavljujem prirodnjak. čisto slučajno odlučili, nakon neuspješnog stimuliranog u kojem sam dobila 2 j.s. jedan embrij se prestao razvijati, drugi 4-stanični vraćen,pozitivan test je bio već na 11-ti d t,ali je jako brzo sve otišlo. mjesec dana pauze, konzultacije kod mog mpo doktora i odluka da pokušamo odmah sa prirodnjakom. 
> do 15-tog dana nikakvih naznaka vodećeg folikula iako je inače punkcija bila puno ranije/kratki su mi ciklusi/. na kraju štoperica 15-ti dan navečer, 17-ti dan punkcija, 3-i dan vraćen jedan 6-stanični  embrijić.
> što se tiče stresa, ja sam nakon stimuliranog dobila otkaz nakon 14 godina kod istog poslodavca, a jučer digla sve papire i postala sretno nezaposlena. rekla bih da stres i postupak u konačnici nemaju veze jedno s drugim.


eto da se malo javim curama koje razmišljaju o prirodnom ivf-u. sa 6+2 smo vidjeli embrijić i titraje srca, danas smo 8+1, imamo jake mučnine, a sve ostalno ne asocira na nikakve promjene  :Grin: 
željela sam vam reći da vrijedi pokušati, nikad se ne zna. nadam se da će i do kraja sve biti u najboljem redu  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## rimela

DA se i ja pridruzim. Nova sam na ovom forumu ali vidim da nas ima puno koje smo se odlucile za IVF u prirodnom ciklusu. Citala sam vase postove pa me interesuje nekoliko stvari:
Gdje kupujete LH trakice i koliko kostaju?
Da li je za stopericu prekasno kad se pojavi ona cervikalna (providna-rastezljiva) sluz?
I koliko milimetara treba da bude folikul i endometrij da bi se dala stoperica?
Ja sam vec imala 3 neuspjesna IVF i spadam u one "low responders". Sa 5 gonala dnevno jedva dobijem 2 ili tri folikule a nekada i samo jednu. 
NAdam se da ce neko odgovoriti.
Pozdrav svima
Rimela

----------


## thinkpink

> DA se i ja pridruzim. Nova sam na ovom forumu ali vidim da nas ima puno koje smo se odlucile za IVF u prirodnom ciklusu. Citala sam vase postove pa me interesuje nekoliko stvari:
> Gdje kupujete LH trakice i koliko kostaju?
> Da li je za stopericu prekasno kad se pojavi ona cervikalna (providna-rastezljiva) sluz?
> I koliko milimetara treba da bude folikul i endometrij da bi se dala stoperica?
> Ja sam vec imala 3 neuspjesna IVF i spadam u one "low responders". Sa 5 gonala dnevno jedva dobijem 2 ili tri folikule a nekada i samo jednu. 
> NAdam se da ce neko odgovoriti.
> Pozdrav svima
> Rimela


pokušala sam ti poslati privatnu poruku, ali ne prolazi ti jer nemaš još 10 postova koliko treba da možeš slati i primati privatne poruke.....
za lh trakice ti napišem na private kad budeš mogla primati.
ostalo sam sve prepustila svom mpo doktoru i mogu ti reći da sam bila u dva prirodnjaka i u svakom je situacija bila bitno različita, tako da mislim da pravila nema. inače u ovom dobitnom ciklusu, mi je ovulacija neviđeno kasnila, pa smo skoro odustali od postupka, uopće se nije folikul izdvajao... tako da mislim da je u prirodnjaku malo teže govoriti o nekim pravilima. prvi put mi je sve bilo idealno, a nažalost folikul prazan, toliko sam bila razočarana da sam rekla sama sebi nikad više, a na kraju sam nakon stimuliranog dobila nevjerojatan poriv da pokušam ponovo i imala sam veliku sreću. 
danas smo 11+0

----------


## rimela

Hvala puno puno na odgovoru. Nadam se da cu uskoro imati 10 postova pa da mogu primiti pp. Nije mi bas hitno za LH trakice jer upravo mi se zavrsava ovulacija tako nista do iduceg ciklusa koji ce ko zna kada jer nemam redovne nego svakih oko 45 dana. Kasno sam pocela da pratim ovulaciju i slucajno sam bila na UZ kad je bilo 16x14 mm ali nije vise rasla. Endometrij bio super ali eto. Idemo dalje ima novi ciklus. Poz :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

cure, imam pitanje

krećem za 7 dana na prvu folikulometriju i zanima me* koji DC ste imale punkciju?* 
znam da je u prirodnjaku drugačije nego u stimuliranom, išla sam samo jedamputa u prirodnjek (bez ikakve stimulacije)
samo što mi je JS bila slaba, tj. nije se dobro razvila i ništa od punkcije i postupka
nadam se da možda ovaj puta bude dobitni, nada, samo nada mi ostaje..

----------


## *mare*

Palcice ja u prirodnom uvijek 10. ili 11.dc imam punkciju, na fm odem 7.dc. Evo upravo sada krećem s prirodnim. U petak bih trebala na prvu fm. Od 4 prirodna 3 puta sam imala stanice. U stimuliranom mi je isto punkcija bila 10.dc, jedino na klomifenu tek 15.dc.

Želim ti lijepu kvalitetnu prirodnu js i da BAŠ ovaj bude dobitni!  :Wink:

----------


## ivka13

Palčice, u svim postupcima mi je punkcija bila 14.dc (osim u jednom kad je bila 16.dc, ali se ispostavilo da je to bilo prekasno), štoviše nikad se moj prirodni ciklus nije poremetio koji je inače uvijek ok. Tako da je to sve individualno. Kažu da, npr. klomifen dosta stanjuje endometrij, a meni ni on nije imao utjecaja. Dakle, vrlo individualno i mislim da tu nema nekih generalnih zaključaka.

----------


## thinkpink

ja sam se potrudila i išla tražiti stare nalaze, ciklusi su mi bili od 24-28 dana u zadnje dvije godine. 

prvi prirodnjak ovo ljeto, štoperica 11 dan, punkcija 13-ti dan - folikul prazan.

dobitni prirodnjak, 15-ti dan štoperica, 17-ti dan punkcija, 3 dan transfer 6-staničnog embrija. napominjem da mi je ovo bio potupno neobičan ciklus i da se folikul nije nikako izdvajao, pa smo htjeli odustati. na kraju je doktor i na dan štoperice rekao da mu se čini da je prerano, ali da se boji da bi dan kasnije bilo prekasno.....kako sam već bila luda od fm-ija dala sam mu zeleno svjetlo da bolje pokušamo ranije, nego prekasno. večer prije punkcije sam uzela čepić voltarena, kao i jutro prije....

danas smo 11+1 
 :Klap:

----------


## rimela

Vidim da su mnoge probale voltaren nakon stoperice. Definitivno cu i ja probati u slijedecem ciklusu. Nadam se da to nema nikakav stetni uticaj.

----------


## *mare*

cure hvala vam svima za ove info o voltarenima, ja to do sada nisam uopće znala. a vrlo je korisna informacija  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

cure evo da vam se i ja javim,krenula sam na svoj prvi prirodnjak  :Smile:  jučer i danas bila na folikumetriji,sutra je treća i nadamo se punkciji u utorak..
ne očekujem previše ali znate da je nada uvijek tu..

----------


## njoka

Thinkpink, misliš da je to što ti je ovaj dobitni ciklus sve kasnilo bilo razlog plusu? Ja sam npr. prošli ciklus ovulaciju imala već 11 dc, ciklus trajao 25 dana, moguće je da se jajna stanica u tako kratkom vremenu ne stigne razviti, jel da? Nadam se da ću u ovom prirodnom IVF ciklusu kasnije ovulirati.
Kiki, kako je reagirao doktor kad si rekla da si bila već na postupcima? Ja sam mislila kombinirati ZG sa Rijekom, ali doktor nije bio baš sretan s tom opcijom, zapravo, nije uopće bio za to. Zato samo za sada u Ri, ali već smo bili na konzultacijama i u Zg, pa ćemo vidjeti kako se bude ponio ovaj postupak. Želim ti sreću u utorak!! I ja sam tada u Ri na prvoj folikulometriji.

----------


## thinkpink

> Thinkpink, misliš da je to što ti je ovaj dobitni ciklus sve kasnilo bilo razlog plusu? Ja sam npr. prošli ciklus ovulaciju imala već 11 dc, ciklus trajao 25 dana, moguće je da se jajna stanica u tako kratkom vremenu ne stigne razviti, jel da? Nadam se da ću u ovom prirodnom IVF ciklusu kasnije ovulirati.
> Kiki, kako je reagirao doktor kad si rekla da si bila već na postupcima? Ja sam mislila kombinirati ZG sa Rijekom, ali doktor nije bio baš sretan s tom opcijom, zapravo, nije uopće bio za to. Zato samo za sada u Ri, ali već smo bili na konzultacijama i u Zg, pa ćemo vidjeti kako se bude ponio ovaj postupak. Želim ti sreću u utorak!! I ja sam tada u Ri na prvoj folikulometriji.


ne znam ni sama što da ti kažem, ni što da mislim o svemu tome. naime, ja sam prije spontanog i kiretaže imala cikluse od 28-30 dana, nakon kiretaže su se drastično skratili na 24-26 dana, jedva koji do 28 dogurao. prva trudnoća je bila sa ovulacijom na 17-ti dan, to znam jer sam pratila.
jedini ciklus koji se odužio je bio onaj u stimuliranom ivf-u, nakon toga jedan kratak ciklus u kojem nisam bila u postupku i nakon toga ovaj dobitni postupak. moguće da su me i hormoni dodatno pripremili za kvalitetniju ovulaciju....ili sam jednostavno samo imala sreće da se sve dobro poklopilo. 

doktor je bio vrlo skeptičan za ovaj postupak, izgledalo je da ovulacije neće niti biti....na kraju sam čisto sportski dolazila na folikulometriju, zadnjih dana svaki dan da vidimo što ćemo uopće.

znam da ti nisam ništa pomogla, ali ivf je stvarno korak dalje od aih-a pa se nadam da ćete nakon svega ovoga ipak biti malo pametniji, ustvari  da će ti to biti i dobitni i zadnji dolazak na humanu u RI. kad je punkcija?

----------


## kiki30

njoka,dr. je sam predožio prirodnjake 2-3 mjeseca pa da vidimo kako će to ispast-ja sam mislila odmah ići u na stimuirani jer sam do sad samo tako išla na postupke,tako da sam se složila s njim,evo danas navečer je štoperica i u utorak punkcija. :Smile:  pa da vidimo...

----------


## njoka

Thinkpink, ne znam kad je punkcija, sve nešto kalkuliram kad bi mogla bit, ali vidjet ćemo šta kaže doktor u utorak. Meni je isto doktor rekao da bi probali nekoliko ciklusa bez stimulacije, a ja tako nestrpljiva...Ali mislim da smo sve takve...

----------


## thinkpink

> Thinkpink, ne znam kad je punkcija, sve nešto kalkuliram kad bi mogla bit, ali vidjet ćemo šta kaže doktor u utorak. Meni je isto doktor rekao da bi probali nekoliko ciklusa bez stimulacije, a ja tako nestrpljiva...Ali mislim da smo sve takve...


njoka ajde javi vijesti.....čekam  :Heart:

----------


## kiki30

cure evo da se i tu javim,bila punkcija,jedan folikulić jedna js,sad čekam petak i nadam se....

----------


## eva133

> cure evo da se i tu javim,bila punkcija,jedan folikulić jedna js,sad čekam petak i nadam se....


I mi se nadamo s tobom.
Draga želim ti puno sreće i neka se oplodi.

----------


## rimela

Posto sam vec prosla nekoliko stimulacija sa puno puno inekcija srela sam mnogo zena koje su imale samo jedan folikul i to onako srednji, cetverostanicni i upalilo.  Jedna je zena cak nakon transfera 1 stanice sjela na vlak i otisla u (ja mislim) Crnu Goru i BINGO. Nikada se ne zna. Mislim da to ovisi samo od toga koliko je organizam spreman u tom momentu da primi taj embrioncic.
Zato osmjeh na lice i sretno.

----------


## Snekica

Kiki, sretno!

----------


## Palcicazg

sad sam došla sa folikulometrije i sva sam tužna i na rubu suza, jer sam se ponadala da će ovaj prirodnjak lijepo teći.
U ponedjeljak je folikul bio 12/13mm i nakon 2 dana-danas folikul nije narastao  :Evil or Very Mad: 
moji ciklusi su 30-32 dana u prosjeku 
sad me zanima da li je netko imao slučaj da folikuli tako sporo rastu i da li se uopće mogu nečemu nadati?!

----------


## thinkpink

> sad sam došla sa folikulometrije i sva sam tužna i na rubu suza, jer sam se ponadala da će ovaj prirodnjak lijepo teći.
> U ponedjeljak je folikul bio 12/13mm i nakon 2 dana-danas folikul nije narastao 
> moji ciklusi su 30-32 dana u prosjeku 
> sad me zanima da li je netko imao slučaj da folikuli tako sporo rastu i da li se uopće mogu nečemu nadati?!


moj folikul do 15-tog dana ciklusa nije sličio na ništa....inače sam imala ovulacije od 11-14-tog dana ciklusa.....skoro smo odustali....na kraju 15-ti dan štoperica, iako je dr bio skeptičan da je prerano....17-ti dan punkcija.....19-ti dan transfer 6-staničnog embrijića
danas smo 12+2  :Klap:

----------


## Palcicazg

*thinkpink* baš si me utješila, znači ima još nade, jer se samo mogu nadati da 
u petak folikula naraste 
vidim tebi se jako posrećilo i sada maziš svoju bušicu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## thinkpink

> *thinkpink* baš si me utješila, znači ima još nade, jer se samo mogu nadati da 
> u petak folikula naraste 
> vidim tebi se jako posrećilo i sada maziš svoju bušicu


a gle mene su svi uvjeravali da su prirodnjaci čista glupost i gubljenje vremena, srećom imala sam stav da ću pokušavati između stimuliranih koji su za mene stvarno katastrofa.  
sada sam ovdje da potaknem cure da pokušaju ako imaju i vremena i živaca, jer i jedno i drugo treba za prirodnjak.....
sreća prati hrabre!
javi se kako je  :Love:

----------


## njoka

Evo ja danas bila na drugoj folikulom. Doktor najprije izmjerio folikul 18x13 mm, kasnije 17x15 mm, nije mi baš bio siguran. Sutra opet moram ić, rekao je štoperica sutra ili preksutra. Mislim da bi preksutra bilo prekasno...Valjda zna što radi

----------


## thinkpink

> Evo ja danas bila na drugoj folikulom. Doktor najprije izmjerio folikul 18x13 mm, kasnije 17x15 mm, nije mi baš bio siguran. Sutra opet moram ić, rekao je štoperica sutra ili preksutra. Mislim da bi preksutra bilo prekasno...Valjda zna što radi


vjerojatno će ti ipak sutra dati. mislim da on nije baš od onih koji riskiraju s takvim stvarima, rađe će ti dati ranije, ako baš nije 100% siguran da ćeš izdržati još dva dana.
tko će ti dati štopericu? imaš neku hitnu blizu pa da odeš navečer? ili zamoli sestre tamo da ti stave neki flaster na mjesto gdje se mora točno dobiti injekcija pa neka te muž ili netko od tvojih doma bocne. niš strašno. mi smo se sami boli.

----------


## njoka

Nadam se da će biti sutra štoperica. Mislim da je malo rizično čekat petak (onda bi folikul bio cca 21 mm). Imam hitnu 3 min od kuće, pa ću skočit do njih.

----------


## thinkpink

> Nadam se da će biti sutra štoperica. Mislim da je malo rizično čekat petak (onda bi folikul bio cca 21 mm). Imam hitnu 3 min od kuće, pa ću skočit do njih.


možeš ti njemu slobodno sugerirati kad ti kaže veličinu...iako kod mene je mislio da je prerano, ali nije htio riskirati da izgubimo, dakle po njemu bolje punkcija pa makar bila nezrela stanica na kraju, nego da pukne folikul.
ajde držim palčeve....jojjjj ja bi tako rado da kreneš mojim stopama.

----------


## venddy

upravo sam dobila negativan nalaz bete za fet, i kako mi je najteže ne radit ništa, razmišljam da pokušam odmah sa prirodnjakom. Znam da su šanse male, ali opet veće nego kad ništa ne radim.
Ima li smisla ići odmah u prirodnjak u ciklulsu kojeg iščekujem, ili bi bilo bolje sačekati mjesec dana? Imate li iskustva? Ovo bi mi bio prvi prirodnjak, vidim da svi ističu male šanse, al kako sam ionako low responder moje šanse i kad sam pretrpana hormonima nisu baš neke.

----------


## Charlie

Venndy žao mi je zbog negativne bete. Možeš odmah u prirodnjak nakon FET-a, pitaj si doktora ali po meni nema razloga zašto ne...sretno.

----------


## njoka

Venddy, žao mi je zbog negativne bete. Ja bi na tvom mjestu također odmah išla u prirodnjak, naravno , ako se dr. slaže. 
Meni je ovo prvi IVF uopće, prirodni. Danas ponovo bila na folikul. i folikuli isti ko jučer 17x15 mm. Sutra opet uzv i dr. misli da bi sutra išli sa štopericom. Malo mi je čudan ovaj nerast folikula. Može li to upućivati na nešto?

----------


## Snekica

Vendy, kako nisi primila nikakve hormone, mislim da bi i mogla odmah ići u prirodni. Vidi kako se ti osjećaš i šta ti doc kaže. Žao mi je zbog bete. Svaka šansa je dobra, pa i mala.
njoka, Rekla si da ti je 9dc? Ako ti malo još do sutra ipak narastu, dobiti ćeš sigurno štopericu.

----------


## njoka

Evo, javljam i ovdje. Danas folikul 20x16 mm, i večeras dobivam štopericu. Joj, samo da izdrži folikulić do nedjelje!!

----------


## thinkpink

> Evo, javljam i ovdje. Danas folikul 20x16 mm, i večeras dobivam štopericu. Joj, samo da izdrži folikulić do nedjelje!!


super  :Very Happy: . pročitaj si malo o voltarenu, ima tu na temi da su ih neki doktori davali da bi odgodili pucanje folikula...ja probala kad sam imala osjećaj da će svaki čas ovulacija i uspjelo je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rimela

Vendy, i ja spadam u te "low responders". Nama je svejedno da li idemo sa stimulacijom ili prirodni cak mislim da je bolje prirodni. Mala sansa ali je opet sansa. Mene su izmucili Gonali. Po 5 inekcija i opet jedva napreduje. Treba mi obicno 2 mjeseca da se oporavim poslije silnih inekcija. Samo uzimanje inekcoja mi uopste nije strasno. To sama sebi dajem ali njihovo dejstvo-strasno. Sada idem u prirodni (prvi puta) i ne mislim da je puno manja sansa. Prvi UZ je iduci cetvrtak.

Njoka sretno, folikul izgleda super. Prava velicina.

thinkpink, nadam se da cu moci traziti savjete od tebe u vezi voltarena. Tek sam dobila i za 7 dana mi je prvi UZ. Posto su mi ciklusi dugi (45 dana) ko zna ustvari kad cemo uganjati folikul. 

Sretno cure

Rimela

----------


## thinkpink

> thinkpink, nadam se da cu moci traziti savjete od tebe u vezi voltarena. Tek sam dobila i za 7 dana mi je prvi UZ. Posto su mi ciklusi dugi (45 dana) ko zna ustvari kad cemo uganjati folikul. 
> 
> Rimela


ja vas sve veselo očekujem da mi se što prije pridružite. eto...mene baš nitko nije ohrabrivao što se tiče prirodnjaka, ali i ja sam užasno slabo reagirala na stimulaciju, a da ne kažem koliko me psihički ubilo kad bi na kraju opet dobila jednu stanicu i sad kako ni zašto nemam pojma, ali slabiju nego u prirodnom ciklusu.
zato cure ne odustajte, znam da je teško....ali isplati se pokušati, pogotovo što ne možete svaki mjesec u stimulirani pa ako su vam doktori dobre volje da se igraju sa jednim folikulom stvarno treba iskoristiti šansu.

----------


## Snekica

Njoka, odlično! Izdržati će sigurno, mora! Sretno!

----------


## Palcicazg

danas mi je 16 DC i folikul nije bio obečevajući pa se odustalo od prirodnjaka

zar je moguće da folikul ne naraste kako treba? da stoji?

moji ciklusi nisu školski već su 30-34 
možda je to uzrok

----------


## Kadauna

> danas mi je 16 DC i folikul nije bio obečevajući pa se odustalo od prirodnjaka
> 
> zar je moguće da folikul ne naraste kako treba? da stoji?
> 
> moji ciklusi nisu školski već su 30-34 
> možda je to uzrok


*Palcice*, ne mogu ti odgovoriti na to pitanje - i sama  sam uvijek imala "duže cikluse, 31-36 dana.... Meni su hormoni uvijek bili ok, spolni hormoni pa i recimo štitnjača svi nalazi i anti tijela, pa i AMH na kraju................ Jesi ti vadila AMH i kakvi su ti ostali hormoni? ŠTa ti liječnik veli za rezervu j.s., za broj antralnih folikula? Ja vjerujem da ima nekog razloga za tako produžene cikluse.... ne znam.... stvarno ne znam..... ali bih voljela znati.... 

Jel planirate neki stimulirani i kad?

----------


## Kadauna

*rimela*, pa i ti imaš duže cikluse.... pa čak 45 dana? kakvi su tebi hormonalni nalazi?

----------


## Palcicazg

*Kadauna* moj AMH je 32,5 pmol/L (intervali 0-75,7) štitnjača ok
jedino mi prolaktin malo povišen 416,8 (64-395)
a kaj s antralnim folikulama, to bi trebala uputnicu pa da i to kontroliram?

idem idući ciklus opet u prirodnjak i u 4 mj. planiran stimulirani sa gonalima

jedino mi ostaje da budem jako uporna i da pokušavam sa svim opcijama

----------


## Kadauna

PalciceZG, imaš PP

----------


## venddy

ja sam isto krenila u prirodnjak ovaj mjesec pa što bude, ovo mi je prvi, šanse jesu male ali opet sigurno veće nego u kućnoj radinosti. prva folikulometrija u srijedu

----------


## Kadauna

oko 8-10%  su šanse za prirodnjak, cure SRETNO i HRABRO, na forumu ima dosta djece iz prirodnih IVF postupaka.

----------


## Palcicazg

venddy sretno, držim fige  i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rimela

> *rimela*, pa i ti imaš duže cikluse.... pa čak 45 dana? kakvi su tebi hormonalni nalazi?


Ma ja ti to imam citav zivot. CAk su bili i puno puno duzi ali isla sam bioenergicaru i na akupunkturu pa se to sredilo. Bilo je svakih 35 dana ali odakako sam imala prvi IVF sa stimulacijom ( po 5 gonala na dan) vise nisam mogla povratiti svoj ritam. Uvijek popijem neke tablete da dobijem. Tada mi je akupuntura pomogla i sad opet imam ovulacijei ne pijem nikakve tablete. 
KAd god sam vadila hormone oni su bili u granicama normale. I hormoni stitne su u redu. Mislim da su prije bili malo nizi u vrijeme ovulacije nego sto bi trebali biti ali uvijek u granicama normale. I moja sestra i najbolja prijateljica su imale isti problem sa ciklusima i obije imaju djecu prirodnim putem. KOd mene na zalost postoji i drugi uzrok tj MM pa nam valja svakako na IVF.
Na inekcije uzasno reagiram pa cu sada pokusati prirodni ciklus i mislim da imam jednake sanse.

Palcice, i meni je prosli put folikul stao na 16x14 mm i ni da mrdne par dana pa smo odustali a mozda sam trebala sacekati jos koji dan. KOd nas sa produzenim ciklusima i ovulacija nastupa kasnije. Sad krecem na novu potragu za folikulama.
Sretno

----------


## kiki30

venddy,sretno!
ja čekam mengu pa na drugi prirodnjak,sad nije došlo do transfera

----------


## rimela

> ja vas sve veselo očekujem da mi se što prije pridružite. eto...mene baš nitko nije ohrabrivao što se tiče prirodnjaka, ali i ja sam užasno slabo reagirala na stimulaciju, a da ne kažem koliko me psihički ubilo kad bi na kraju opet dobila jednu stanicu i sad kako ni zašto nemam pojma, ali slabiju nego u prirodnom ciklusu.
> zato cure ne odustajte, znam da je teško....ali isplati se pokušati, pogotovo što ne možete svaki mjesec u stimulirani pa ako su vam doktori dobre volje da se igraju sa jednim folikulom stvarno treba iskoristiti šansu.


Draga thinkpink,

hvala puno na ohrabrivanju. Drago mi je da ima neko ko je sve ovo prosao i ima pozitivno iskustvo.  Nadam se da cemo sve dobro proci - prije ili kasnije. Drago mi je da si na ovom forumu!!!

rimela

----------


## thinkpink

> Draga thinkpink,
> 
> hvala puno na ohrabrivanju. Drago mi je da ima neko ko je sve ovo prosao i ima pozitivno iskustvo.  Nadam se da cemo sve dobro proci - prije ili kasnije. Drago mi je da si na ovom forumu!!!
> 
> rimela


hvala ti draga, samo budite uporne  :Love: , nema drugog recepta za ovaj naš sport!

----------


## rimela

Desava li se ikome nesto? Jek koja krenula na folikulometrije?

----------


## njoka

Rimela, ja sam pisala na drugim temama , uspjeli iz prvog prirodnog IVF-a. Danas sam 6+2.Čekam pregled 21.3. nadam se da je sve u redu. Kakva je situacija s tobom?

----------


## rimela

Njoka SUPEEEEEEER. Samo se cuvaj i polako bice sve u redu. Cestitam
I ja se spremam za svoj prvi prirodni postupak. Danas sam bila na folikulometriji i endometrij je 6mm, a na lijevom jajniku ima jedna folikula koja je u prosjeku 13 mm.  Na desnom imaju neke 2 male oko 9 mm. 
Nadam se da cu oko ponedeljka ujutro da, ako bude ok, primim stopericu. Nadam se da nece biti kasno jer mi nema doktorice do tada.  S obzirom da mi folikule rastu otprilike 1mm dnevno valjda bude ok.  

Noka da li s ti uzimala voltarene nakon stoperice tj prije punkcije i kolika ti je bila folikula i endometrij kad si primila stopericu?

Poz

Rimela

----------


## Argente

Hej rimela, danas sam i ja odradila prvu fm...folikul na 10mm, nastavak u ponedjeljak. Gdje si ti u postupku?

----------


## rimela

> Hej rimela, danas sam i ja odradila prvu fm...folikul na 10mm, nastavak u ponedjeljak. Gdje si ti u postupku?


Postupak je u Sloveniji. Ja sam iz BIH.
Sretno sa folikulometrijom. I ja jedva cekam ponedeljak.

----------


## rimela

Cure treba mi pomoc. Veceras trebam dati stop inekciju a radila sam LH testi prema uputama mislim da jenegativan. U upustvu pise ako nema crte ili ako je druga crta puno svjetlija od kontrolne test je negativan. KOd mene se pojavila ta druga crtica ali vrlo vrlo blijeda. Nadam se da to znaci da je negativan test jer u slucaju da je pozitivan ne smijem primiti stop inekciju.
U uputama pise da treba biti tamna crta cak tamnija od kontrolne da bitest bio pozitivan i kao 24-36 sati od tada nastupa ovulacija.

Ima li koja iskustva? 
Help

Rimela

----------


## Snekica

Rimela, da li si bila danas na folikulometriji? Ako ti je doc rekla da primiš štopericu, onda je to to. Nisam nikad pratila trakice jer sam na dan štoperice bila na FM.

----------


## rimela

> Rimela, da li si bila danas na folikulometriji? Ako ti je doc rekla da primiš štopericu, onda je to to. Nisam nikad pratila trakice jer sam na dan štoperice bila na FM.


Snekice, danas nisam bila na folikulometriji. Juce sam bila i juce sam vadila estradiol i nalaz je ok. POsto mi je ovo prvi prirodni postupak a ciklusi mi nisu redovni mislim da Doc nece da rizikuje i hoce da vidi da nije slucajno ovulacija zapocela jer bi tada bilo kasno za stopericu.

----------


## Argente

Hmmm, ako upute kažu da je test negativan dok je crtica puno svjetlija...a tebi jest puno svjetlija...ma ja bih si je spičila (ipak se nadam da će ti se javiti netko s bogatim iskustvom s LH trakicama, ja sam ih malo koristila). Inače ja sam danas odradila punkciju, rezultat ćemo vidjeti kroz tri dana!

----------


## rimela

> Hmmm, ako upute kažu da je test negativan dok je crtica puno svjetlija...a tebi jest puno svjetlija...ma ja bih si je spičila (ipak se nadam da će ti se javiti netko s bogatim iskustvom s LH trakicama, ja sam ih malo koristila). Inače ja sam danas odradila punkciju, rezultat ćemo vidjeti kroz tri dana!


Argente,
Sretno sa transferom drzim ti fige. I ja sam otisla na punkciju ali je moja folikula pukla malo prije nego smo je izvadili. Ja pretpostavljam da je ovulacija krenula kad sam dala stop inekciju. Zamalo ali sta cu vise srece drugi put.
Sretno
Javi rezultate
Rimela

----------


## Argente

Ajoooj, baš mi je žao!  :Love:  Znači, ipak je bila ovulacija...a jel možeš ubuduće organizirati da svaki dan ideš na folikulometrije, ovo baš nije ispalo pouzdano?
Ako sam dobro shvatila - ti folikulometrije radiš u BiH, a na punkciju ideš u SLO? Zvuči dosta komplicirano, i vremenski i financijski, s obzirom na prirodu prirodnjaka  :Smile:  tj. velike su šanse za ovakve promašaje; ali što da se radi ako stimulirani ne idu. Hrabro i uporno, i naravno, više sreće drugi put! Kad planiraš drugi put?

Ja sam imala sreće i sa transferom, sad sam na čekanju...mislim da ću izdržati još 10-ak dana...

----------


## rimela

> Ajoooj, baš mi je žao!  Znači, ipak je bila ovulacija...a jel možeš ubuduće organizirati da svaki dan ideš na folikulometrije, ovo baš nije ispalo pouzdano?
> Ako sam dobro shvatila - ti folikulometrije radiš u BiH, a na punkciju ideš u SLO? Zvuči dosta komplicirano, i vremenski i financijski, s obzirom na prirodu prirodnjaka  tj. velike su šanse za ovakve promašaje; ali što da se radi ako stimulirani ne idu. Hrabro i uporno, i naravno, više sreće drugi put! Kad planiraš drugi put?
> 
> Ja sam imala sreće i sa transferom, sad sam na čekanju...mislim da ću izdržati još 10-ak dana...


Ma nije komplicirano uopce, tako jedino i mogu s obzirom da su mi ovulacije svakih 50 dana. Mislim da sam ja zakasnila sa LH trakicama i testom nivoa estradiola. Ovaj put do mene ali valjda bude bolje slijedeci put.
Tebi drzim fige da sve prodje dobro.

Poz
Rimela

----------


## LaFolie

sta mislite, da li ima svrhe da ide idem na prirodnjake: imala sam 2 puta hiperstimulaciju, FSH mi je 3.2, LH 4.2, AMH bas bas visok, imam PCOS ali bez indikacija, endokrinolog nije mogao naci nijedan uzork, pa mi je dala da pijem glukofaz iako nemam IR. Ciklusi neredovni. 
Spermogram los

----------


## Konfuzija

*LaFolie*, baš mi je žao što ti se nitko nije javio. I sama razmišljam o jednome prirodnjaku, sad odmah nakon stimuliranoga.

O, gdje su sve naše iskusnije i mudrije drugarice?  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

Moje iskustvo s prirodnjacima je odlično, svakom bih toplo preporučila da između stimulacija pokušava s njima (da su nam ih ostavili, naravno); puno su manje i fizički i psihički iscrpljujući nego stimulirani. Tri folikulometrije, punkcija, transfer i vozi, teoretski se može proći bez dana bolovanja/godišnjeg.

E sad, to je s mog aspekta, ja sam od 3 prirodnjaka u 2 imala transfer.
Iskreno mislim da to nije dobra varijanta za LaFolie i općenito za ekipu s neredovitim, dugim, anovulatornim ciklusima, PCOS-om ili za one kojima je klinka jako udaljena od mjesta stanovanja.
Ostali - naprijed!

----------


## Snekica

> svakom bih toplo preporučila da između stimulacija pokušava s njima (da su nam ih ostavili, naravno); puno su manje i fizički i psihički iscrpljujući nego stimulirani. Tri folikulometrije, punkcija, transfer i vozi, teoretski se može proći bez dana bolovanja/godišnjeg.
> Iskreno mislim da to nije dobra varijanta za LaFolie i općenito za ekipu s neredovitim, dugim, anovulatornim ciklusima, PCOS-om ili za one kojima je klinka jako udaljena od mjesta stanovanja.
> Ostali - naprijed!


X

----------


## Konfuzija

Hvala ti na brzom odgovoru, *Argente*.
Kod mene su ovulacije redovite, a čini se da u stimuliranima i ne dobijem neku kvalitetu j. st. (kao što se vidi iz potpisa), pa me zanima kako bi to izgledalo u prirodnome.. Jedino me ubija ta statistika od par posto uspješnosti, a opet... ne znaš dok ne probaš. Valjda to treba prelomiti i ćao.

----------


## Argente

A čuj, uspješnost nakon transfera je ista u usporedbi sa stimuliranim (u kojem je vraćen 1 zametak, jasno). Redovite ovulacije su ti osnovna kvalifikacija za prirodnjak, a to imaš...probaj pa javi!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Argente,a klomifen spada u stimulirani?u rujnu idem na kontrolu zbog ciste,tam oko 7-8dc i ako na ultrazvuku nađemo koji dobar folikul,bi probali u prirodni ivf.i pitam se dal zbilja ne dobijem ništa,pa šta bude da bude ili daju koji klomifen.

----------


## Argente

Za klomifenske - znam da se ne broje u stimulirane, ali ne znam puno o njima, pa bolje neka se o tome netko drugi očituje (npr. da ti nije 7-8 dc možda već kasno za početi s terapijom, ne znam..)
Evo i teme: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65914-klomifenski-ivf
Sretno!

----------


## žužy

> Za klomifenske - znam da se ne broje u stimulirane, ali ne znam puno o njima, pa bolje neka se o tome netko drugi očituje (npr. da ti nije 7-8 dc možda već kasno za početi s terapijom, ne znam..)
> Evo i teme: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65914-klomifenski-ivf
> Sretno!


hvala na odg.
je,znam da s klomifenima treba početi ranije..a neznam,mislim si otiči u 8mj k svom dr da on baci oko pa ako je sve ok unutra da pitam u petrovoj za klomifene pa da počnem s njima u rujnu.ili da ipak idem u čisti prirodnjak,do sad nisam imala problema s ovulacijom.opče nisam pametna...

----------


## Konfuzija

> A čuj, uspješnost nakon transfera je ista u usporedbi sa stimuliranim (u kojem je vraćen 1 zametak, jasno). Redovite ovulacije su ti osnovna kvalifikacija za prirodnjak, a to imaš...probaj pa javi!


E, da uspješnost nakon transfera... Pod uvjetom da do njega dođe. A morala bih ići privatno, pa ne znam je li mi bolje čuvati novce za stimulirani.

*Žužy*, s klomifenima bi sigurno dobila još koju j.s., ali oni navodno znaju stanjiti endometrij i uzrokovati ciste, pa ako se uskoro spremaš u stimulirani ne znam je li baš pametno petljati s njima.

----------


## žužy

pozdrav!zna tko dali i za prirodnjak treba sva ona papirologija koja i za stimulirani ivf?sestra mi je rekla da kao mi sve vrijedi od prošli put(taman bude razmak 6mj).ja sam na svoju ruku izvadila frišku papu i briseve jer se u međuvremenu svašta dogodilo a oču biti čista za novi postupak.znači,nemoram vadit sve ostalo i kopirati,ono što je kod njih vrijedi i za iduči put?

----------


## Argente

Dižem, vidim da su se neke cure raspitivale za prirodnjake.

----------


## lberc

argente,vidim da si ti imala prirodnjake,a nemaš potpisa,pa ne znam jel s kojim uspjelo,oprosti,al nemrem sve polovit
ja se spremam drugi mjesec,nekak ne polažem puno nade u tu svoju stanicu,al bumo vidli.

----------


## Argente

Ne draga, nije uspjelo zasad...ali ne bih ja prirodnjak otpisala unaprijed, pa ta stanica je najveći borac, zato je jedina i uspjela, zar ne  :Smile:  možda mi je teorija klimava, ali transfer je transfer!

----------


## lberc

slažem se s tobom,ali nisam imala baš dobra iskustva sa prirodnjacima,jedanput stanica pobjegla,drugi se put nije ni oplodila,treči je put došlo do transfera,al sam bila još i na klomifenu i od dvije stanice samo se jedna oplodila i za taj embrij je biologica rekla da je loš...
nema veze,možda i ja jedanput dobim dobru stanicu,još i da se oplodi..brojim dane kad bum krenula,ovaj mi bude put sigurno i menga kasnila,uvijek je tak kad čekam postupak,a inače točna na dan
da zaboravila sam i četvrti prirodnjak odmah iza stimuliranog kad su folikuli prestali rasti,pa smo prekinuli postupak

----------


## Brunaa

Drage cure ja uporno razmišljam o prirodnjacima imajući u vidu sve te rizike o kojima pišete, al nama je dodatna otežavajuća okolnost daljina, ne možemo to raditi u mjestu, tak da svekedno moram planirati duže odsustvo i uvijek me strah te uranjene ovulacije. Velika prednost mi je prvenstveno to što se može češće u postupke ići.

----------


## lberc

slažem se da je transfer,transfer,samo kaj je meni u prirodnom teško doći do transfera,u prvom je folikul puknuo prije,u drugom se stanica nije ni oplodila,u trećem je došlo do transfera,al uz klomifene i od dvije stanice samo sa jedna oplodila i za nju je biologica dala o % da će se primiti,ni četvrti odmah iza neuspješnog stimuliranog nije dobro prošal,folikuli su prestali rasti pa smo prekinuli postupak
ma veselim se ja prirodnjaku,bar se nekaj događa,samo kaj mi je tak teško dojti do transfera...već brojim dane,jedva čekam drugi mjesec,samo da mi i m ne kasni,a obično hoće kad ju nestrpljivo čekam
žao mi je kaj nije uspjelo,al sams si rekla..to je samo zasad

----------


## lberc

i ja bi rado da mogu kod sebe obavljat folikulometrije,a na punkciju i transfer u zagreb,svaki put mi treba slobodan dan,kak ne vozim po zagrebu moram autobusom,a on nejde uvijek onda kad sam ja gotova
cure su nekaj pričale da se pije voltaren da pomaže da folikul ne pukne,kad se on pije,samo jedan dan,ili više?

----------


## lberc

oprostite poslala sam dvije poruke,mislila sam da prvu nisam,kak da je obrišem?

----------


## Argente

brunaa, da, hm, udaljenost je velika gnjavaža...
Iberc, većinu loših prirodnjačkih kombinacija si ispucala, valjda je došao red na dobitnu!
Ja voltaren nisam nikad uzimala pa ne znam, javit će se već netko ili prelistaj ovu temu, vjerojatno negdje i piše.
Poruku ne možeš više obrisat  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

Budite informativne.. :Smile:

----------


## Stena

Dobrodošle drage moje trudilice!

Pošto se spremamo u prirodnjak,otvorila sam ovu temu,pišite sve,kako općenito izgleda postupak u prirodnom ciklusu,dali ste koristile kakve tablete tipa femara,klomifen,štoperica.

Javite se sve koje idete u prirodnjake da razmjenimo iskustva

Sretno u SVIM postupcima!!!!!!!!!!!      

Poslužujem        :Coffee:   :pivo:

----------


## Sandra1971

U lipnju 2012. sam bila na klomifenima... tak sam bila zločesta i tak me bolila glava.... preeeestrašno... sad me nešto slično čeka u ožujku

----------


## anabanana

Ja bila na klomifenima 11. mjesecu lani. nisam ni osjetila da sam u postupku, sto se tiče nuspojava. dobila sam SAMO jednu stanicu, koja sad ima 14 tjedana  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Nemam osobno iskustvo, ali nudim link na malkice zamrlu, ali jaaako informativnu i iscrpnu temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60791-I...rodnom-ciklusu
 :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da vidim da sam i ja pisala na toj temi unatrag 2 godine, i evo na kraju se preslila u bolnicu bliže kući i tu sam nekoliko puta probala još čisti prirodnjak i sad u 12 mj. upravo iz takvog jednog imamo trudnoću!

----------


## žužy

Išli u prirodni ivf,dobila štopericu na folikul od 19mm koji je puknuo dan prije punkcije..stoga je učinjen aih,bez rezultata.

----------


## vatra86

Super da si se sjetila otvoriti ovakvu temu...
Ja u ozujku idem u prvi prirodni ivf, i dr je rekao da cu dobiti samo stopericu..zivi bili pa vidjeli i to.. Svako iskustvo dobro dodje!

----------


## Sandra1971

Anabanana Mali Mimi čestitam od  :Heart: 
ja menopure i gonale nisam osjetila po ničemu, osim po ubodima  :Laughing: 
al klomifen.... već mi je sad zlo kad se sjetim.....

----------


## tonka10

ja sam upravo u prirodnom u vg. sutra imam drugi uzv, na prvom (8.dc) je folikul bio 11mm.
ovo je moj treći prirodnjak, prvi u betaplus, štopericu sam dobila na 16mm veličine folikula, dobili stanicu (po riječima dr sjajna) ali nije bilo transfera jer se embrij razvio do dvostaničnog i tu stao. dr kaže kako vjerojatno nisu piknuli pravi spermić.(tad nam je spermio bio koma)
Poslije sam u vg probala prirodni još dva puta, oba su prošla bez punkcije jer sam već ovulirala. Štopericu su mi dali na 18mm i sad ne znam dali bih možda trebala ukazati doktorima na to? poslije sam čitala da se u prirodnjacima i na veću veličinu daje štoperica pa mislim da sam ja možda neki poseban slučaj..
a opet, u stimuliranima ne dobijem kvalitetne stanice i sama oplodnja loše prođe, jedva doguram do transfera.
voljela bih čuti vaša iskustva, na koju veličinu folikula vam daju štopericu i dođete li do punkcije?

----------


## žužy

*tonka*,pa valjda imaju povijest tvojih postupaka pa i vide kak reagiraš na štopericu,odnosno,da je izgleda bolje dok ju dobiš na "manju" veličinu folikula.
Svaka žena je drugačija,i njeni jajnici rade drugačije...neka dobi štop. na 20mm pa prođe ok,a ti na 18mm pa je prekasno.
Probaj pričati s dr. o tome,da čuješ kaj veli,puno postupaka je iza tebe... :Love: Držim fige da ovaj uspije! :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

tonka naravno da bi trebala dr. ukazati na to, po mom iskustvo oni ne gledaju baš stalno u karton i ne sjećaju se kako je bilo prošli put, a zato ti znaš pa ih podsjeti i sigurno da ne znaju kad si dobila štopericu u betaplus. Ja bih prvo na konzultacijama s dr. porazgovarala o tome dakle prije nego se krene u postupak i onda bih pratila ako vidiš da je zaboravio na 16 mm da ti da štopericu bih ga podsjetila na to!

----------


## tonka10

hvala vam cure, podsjetiti ću ih na to. i ja mislim da nisu baš gledali na to jer, em nije bilo kod njih, em je iza toga bio stimulirani koji pak nije dobro prošao u dijelu oplodnje  (upravo sam skužila da mi je ft4 11,1 a čitam da bi trebao biti iznad 15, pa možda u tom grmu leži zec oko kvalitete mojih js u stimulaciji)

----------


## Konfuzija

Jedan prirodni, samo uz štopericu, nije bilo jajne stanice. Gubitak vremena, uzv kao za stimulirani, rezultati nikakvi.

----------


## ljubilica

i ja sam u ožujku na prirodnom... super da je otvorena ova tema

----------


## mravak

Trenutno sam u prirodnom IVF/ICSI..... iza mene je jedan prirodni postupak s rezultaom biokemijske trudnoće.... nadam se da će ovaj postupak urodit plodom.... ne sjećam se koliki mi je bio folikul kada sam dobila štopericu....

----------


## Argente

Khm, vidim da ste odignorirale macu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60791-I...rodnom-ciklusu
S obzirom na to da se donedavno u prirodnjake moglo ići neograničen broj puta, ovdje se skupilo zaista mnogo vrijednih informacija.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja pročitala i tu staru temu ponovo da se podsjetim, ali sam malo updejtala s novostima, onda kod nas nije bilo uspjeha i smatrala sam to gubljenjem vremena jer smo tad išli u ZG na postupke, a to je dosta rizično skoro 50% su šanse da se uopće ne dođe do transfera (u mom slučaju a mislim da ni kod drugih nije puno bolje)

----------


## butterfly101

Pozdrav cure,i ja se nadam ovoga puta prirodnom ivf-u, idem na konzultacije pa cemo vidjet sta kaze moj dr. Muci nas fragmentacija embrija i nikako da dobijemo jednog ali vrijednog.

----------


## Lotta81

Butterfly i nas muči fragmentacija embrija. Skoro svaki put su fragmentirani, biolozi kažu da to nema veze. Ali mislim da itekako ima. 
Meni se više u prirodne cikluse ne ide, jer bez obzira na koju veličinu folikula dobila štopericu, stanica uvijek pobjegne.

----------


## Stena

Pozdrav drage moje cure...baš mi je drago što ste se lijepo uključile u ovu temu....mi smo u prirodnom ciklusu (2dc) u Poliklinici IVF i 6.3. idemo na prvi uzv. Možda bude folikula možda ne,idemo na sve ili ništa!!!!

----------


## marincezg

I ja sam sad bila u prirodnom postupku, ili u nestimulranom kako hocete.....
Oplodila se js. ali od t. nista

----------


## mravak

Meni osobno se sviđa postupak u prirodnom postupku sada kada sam trudilica za drugu bebu, jer želim izbjeći gomilanje jajnih stanica , tj. embrija i onda se poslije nakon ostvarene trudnoće mučit u donešenju odluke što ću s njima...zasad je to moje mišljenje.... možda se s vremenom promijeni....

Sutra imam drugu folikumetriju  :Yes:   , 10dc....već  osjetim jajnik kako me bolucka i imam  plodne sluzi....inače mi je ovulacija između 14 i 17 dana....kako koji mjesec....

----------


## vatra86

Pitanje...sta znaci fragmentacija embrija i kad j.s. Pobjegne, ne kuzim, kamo pobjegne? Mozda je glupo pitanje ali...  :Wink:

----------


## mravak

Kada jajna stanica pobjegne znači da je ovulacija nastupila i jajna stanica je otišla u jajovod i doktori je nisu punktirali, tj. izvadili već im je pobjegla... ako ne dođe do punkcije u prirodnom postuoku taj postupak se ne broji ....
Obavila danas folikumetriju , sutra mora opet...
Za fragmetaciju mislim da su cure objašnjavale na potpomognuta KBC Rijeka....kopiram jedans post...Ovisi kolike su fragmentacije, do 20 % fragmentacija uzima se da embrij ima šansu za implantaciju, što je veća fragmentacija to je manja šansa za implantaciju jer to znači da se embrij ne dijeli kako treba pa se zato događa da embrij tijekom diobe gubi stanice tj zato imamo trostanične, peterostanične...itd... embrije tj embrije s neparnim brojem stanica...ja sam imala od 3-staničnog do 7-staničnog...ostala sam trudna sa savršrnim osmostaničnim embrijem..

----------


## vatra86

*mravak* to sam si i mislila samo nisam bila sigurna da je to to... hvalaa!!

----------


## Stena

Pošto sam u ovom mjesecu bila u stimuliranom (ß bila 0,i dobila menstruaciju normalno)Postoji mogučnost da sad u prirodnom imam više od jednog folikula? 
Ja si mislim možda je ostalo još kaj hormona od stimuliranog,jel to moguče? 
*mravak* sretno na folikumetriji  :Trep trep:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Stena nisam baš čula da to tako ide, mislim da hormoni zaostaju još u tijelu ali dosta žena čak nema ni ovulaciju nakon stimuliranog tako da se pripremiš na sve varijante

----------


## mravak

U pon. punkcija...joj kako sam nestrpljiva :D ...znači 13 dc mi je punkcija....nadam se da će uspjet ulovit jajnu stanicu i da će biti transfer u četvrtak  :Yes:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Mravak - ajde da bude sretno!!  :Smile: 

Ja 6.3. u VG na prvu folikulometriju, prirodnjak, s tim da mi ciklus zadnja 2 mj 24 dana samo...ima tko da je tada u VG?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Štopericu dobijem gore ili?

----------


## mravak

štoperica ide u guzu

----------


## zelimo_bebu

hahahhaha ma znam to, mislila sam da li dobijem od njih štopericu..  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

kod nas u kbc RI se dobije sve, tako i štoperica

 ( ustvari kada sam bila u dobitom stimuliranom postupku primala samo Gonale bez decapeptila jer su ostali bez )

----------


## Konfuzija

> Pošto sam u ovom mjesecu bila u stimuliranom (ß bila 0,i dobila menstruaciju normalno)Postoji mogučnost da sad u prirodnom imam više od jednog folikula? 
> Ja si mislim možda je ostalo još kaj hormona od stimuliranog,jel to moguče?


Za ovo prvo ne znam, ali u vezi drugog pitanja, poznajem ženu koja prirodno nije ovulirala, postupak (stimulirani) joj je bio prekinut, a onda je u ciklusu nakon toga ovulirala i zatrudnila.. Možda od "zaostalih" hormona, a možda i ne.

*Želimo bebu*, VG je prije davala štopericu.

----------


## Sandra1971

> Pošto sam u ovom mjesecu bila u stimuliranom (ß bila 0,i dobila menstruaciju normalno)Postoji mogučnost da sad u prirodnom imam više od jednog folikula? 
> Ja si mislim možda je ostalo još kaj hormona od stimuliranog,jel to moguče? 
> *mravak* sretno na folikumetriji


Prošle godine nakon klomifena 2 mj. su mi ovulacijske trakice bile prazne... tj. samo 1 crtica.... a nisam ni dobila vješticu 2 mj.

----------


## mravak

Punkcija obavljena.... *stanica* je ulovljena ...čekamo transfer u čet. i nadamo se da će ga biti.... endometrij mi je 8mm... čini mi se malo..nadam se da će se do čet. podebljat...kupila sam si svježu ciklu pa si radim sokić...

----------


## LOTTOS

U jeee...... Tek sad vidjela ovu temu
Mi smo sad u petom postupku, ovo je drugi prirodni, uzv svaka 2-3 dana , samo dva clomifena, jucer stoperica, (dao mi ju moj muzek prvi put) sutra punkcija, imamo jedan folikul nadamo se stanici

----------


## LOTTOS

> Punkcija obavljena.... *stanica* je ulovljena ...čekamo transfer u čet. i nadamo se da će ga biti.... endometrij mi je 8mm... čini mi se malo..nadam se da će se do čet. podebljat...kupila sam si svježu ciklu pa si radim sokić...


 Mravak sretno u  cetvrtak, ja tek sutra na punkciju, imamo jedan folikul dr veli jako lijep

----------


## LOTTOS

Ja sam prosli mjesec bila u stimuliranom i beta 0, sad smo u prirodnom i naravno samo jedan folikul

----------


## mravak

*LOTTOS* za sutra  :fige:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Svim " svim prirodnjačama" ~~~ za punkcije i transfere  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Lottos* *Mravak*  :fige:

----------


## Stena

*Lottos Mravak* cure sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Svim ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god treba !!!!!!

Mravak sad do transfera ne koristiš utriće? Jer i oni če ti malo podebljat endić,a može i cikla...mada moje nepce ne podnosi taj okus :Laughing: 
Gdje si u postupku?

----------


## mravak

> *Lottos Mravak* cure sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Svim ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god treba !!!!!!
> 
> Mravak sad do transfera ne koristiš utriće? Jer i oni če ti malo podebljat endić,a može i cikla...mada moje nepce ne podnosi taj okus
> Gdje si u postupku?


ovaj put sam tražila gel umjesto utrića , kažu da je puno lakše nego utrići....u postupku sam u kbc RI ....nisam još počela stavljait ga, nakon transfera ću, jer je transfer 3 dan....

i obožavam ciklu..... jedem je svježu na salatu sa aceto balsamicom...iscjedim u sokovniku sa mrkvom, jabukom ili narančom...šta imam ili danas mi je došlo i jela sam je kao jabuku  :Yes:

----------


## LOTTOS

Evo curke ja stigla,nismo dobili stanicu, odleprsala  je, 
Cekamo mengu pa u nove pobjede

----------


## mravak

*lottos*  :Sad:   :Kiss:

----------


## tonka10

mi smo uspjeli uloviti stanicu ali jutros mi biolog kaže kako je poluzrela i još se nije oplodila ali kao pustiti će ih do sutra..
ne očekujem ništa, ali za promjenu smo bar ulovili stanicu.

----------


## tonka10

lottos i meni je žao..  :Sad:

----------


## Stena

*lottos*  :Sad: 
*tonka10*  :fige: 

Cure ja sutra prvi uzv,pa ćemo vidjeti ima li folikula,uopće......  :Cekam:  (pošto sam u PP odmah iza stimuliranog)

----------


## Zima77

držim fige :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

*Stena*  :fige:

----------


## kiki30

cure, kad ste na prirodnjaku,ste uvijek imale transfer 3dan ili se čekali do 5.dana?
mravak,stena sretno!!

----------


## tonka10

prijavljujem još jedan neuspjeh..
ništa od transfera, kažu nema diobe stanica vjerojatno nije ni došlo do oplodnje.
glavu gore i ajmo dalje..

----------


## mravak

koliko znam uvijek ide treći dan ....samo kada imaju više jajnih stanica vračaju 5. dan...a to u prirodnjacima nije slučaj....

*tonka10*  :Love:

----------


## vatra86

Tonka zao mi je

----------


## Stena

*tonka*  :Love:  

Cure moje drage,citiram prof Šimunića;"imamo jedan prekrasan folikul 14" Sad se samo nadam da ima js,a to ćemo znati u petak kada vadim krv.Ne nadam se previše pošto suprug ima jako loš sperm. (potpis) ali ono šta bude,dao Bog da bude!!!!!!!!! 


Bože dali smo ti 5 anđela....6-tog molim Te pokloni nama....... :Naklon:

----------


## butterfly101

stena  sretno  držim ti fige,pa neka taj prekrasan folikul urodi lijepim plodom i još lijepšom bebom...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Cure, meni danas 8 dc, 13 mm i kaže doc super  :Smile: ....u petak sam opet gore s tim da je rekao da možda ide i štoperica...nije li to rano?
Stena  :Very Happy: 
Tonka...žao mi je...glavu gore...

----------


## Lotta81

Stena držim ručnonožne   :fige:   da ovaj put bude dobitni.

----------


## mravak

Drage moje transfera nema..... jučer je moja dvodnevna mrva bila 8stanična, a danas 3. dan se prestala razvijati.... šmrc....

----------


## Sandra1971

> Drage moje transfera nema..... jučer je moja dvodnevna mrva bila 8stanična, a danas 3. dan se prestala razvijati.... šmrc....


 :Love:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

:Love: ...žao mi je...

----------


## Stena

> Stena držim ručnonožne    da ovaj put bude dobitni.


Hvala draga....molimo Boga da ovaj put bude nešto...nadamo se,a što nam drugo preostaje..Kako je kod tebe,bili gore????? 

*zelimo_bebu* pa malo se čini rano,meni je 7dc folikul bio 14 mm i dok. nije još spominjao štopericu,neznam.

*Tonka* baš mi je žao zbog tebe...to bi se moglo i nama desiti zbog lošeg spermiograma....

Ostalim curama za što god treba šaljem vibrice..........držite se...

----------


## tonka10

mravak žao mi je, mogu misliti kako teško padne kad dobiješ nadu nakon uspješne oplodnje i diobe. drži se.

hvala vam cure na podršci, super ste!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Stena*...dnevno folikul raste cca 2 mm (ako se ne varam), 10dc ako bude 17 mm, a meni je ciklus po novom 24-26 dana, tko zna? :/ ..s tim da je punkcija nakon štoperice 36 h jel..onda bi ispalo da bi na punkciju trebala u sub navečer (ako ju dobijem u petak ujutro)- ne bi baš rekla da će me tako naštimat  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

I zanima me, ako je postupak bez transfera, ili fol. "pobjegne - da li se to računa kao posupak ili ne? Vjerujem da ste negdje to i napisale, ali nisam tražila (iskreno)... :Cool:

----------


## Lotta81

[QUOTE=Stena;2361077]Hvala draga....molimo Boga da ovaj put bude nešto...nadamo se,a što nam drugo preostaje..Kako je kod tebe,bili gore????? 

Mi ti imamo fet ovaj ciklus.

Sretno svim curama. 

Stena drži se.

----------


## thinkpink

cure pročitajte si cijelu staru temu obavezno, ima puno korisnih informacija. link je netko stavio na prvoj stranici.

inače, ja imam bebolinića iz prirodnjaka u Rijeci. dobila samo štopericu, ciklus nije obećavao puno, folikul se nije izdvajao, na kraju ovulacija neobično zakasnila, embrij bio šestostanični. i to moje čudo nad čudima za koji dan ima 8 mjeseci.

samo ne odustajte i budite hrabre!!!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> I zanima me, ako je postupak bez transfera, ili fol. "pobjegne - da li se to računa kao posupak ili ne? Vjerujem da ste negdje to i napisale, ali nisam tražila (iskreno)...


Ako je postupak bez transfera, znači punkcija odrađena onda računaju a ako pobjegne folikul mislim da ti znaju vratiti uputnicu (možda nije svugdje praksa ista ali kod nas u Rijeci samo čula da tako rade)

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Danas 17 mm; sutra u 22 h stoperica, pon. Punkcija u 8 ujutro 
 :Smile:

----------


## Stena

*zelimo_bebu* Super držim fige da sve dobro prođe i bude lijepa jajna stanica i još ljepši embrij za transfer. Koliko ti je endometrij?

Kod mene 18 mm,danas štoperica,u nedjelju u 8:00h punkcija. Srce mi u gačama,samo da bude zrela jajna stanica.
Vadili mi i estradio,neznam koja je cifra ali dok. rekao da je u redu.

Da to i mene zanima dali se plača cijeli postupak ako ne dođe do transfera,zna ko točno????

----------


## Sandra1971

*Stena* *zelimo_bebu* sretno  :fige:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Stena...i tebi sretno sa BINGO stanicom  :Smile: ..što se tiče postupka u kojem ne dođe do punkcije ili ET, mislim da sam na webu Beta+ vidjela da naplate dio, no nisam sigurna - baci pogled na njihov cjenik na webu...
Biti ću iskrena, danas nisam bila ni malo zadovoljna sa pregledom jer je bila gužva, mi ko na traci, još sa DR i specijalizantica (čini mi se) - i sve nabrzak!!! Samo promrmljao 17 nešto (pretpostavila mm), za endometrij ništa, kao štoperica sutra navečer i ponkcija u pon ujutro i aj baj! Nisam se ni snašla jezikom (a to rijetkost  :Smile:  ), već sam bila vani..a na papir nisam pogledala dok sam išla k sestrama jer sam htjela što prije se maknuti da cure idu dalje....I ne znam koji je DR bio, možda dr T ako je stariji i sijed.... :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> Srce mi u gačama,samo da bude zrela jajna stanica.


E ovo potpisujem!!! Maloprije sam piš na LH trakicu i nadzire se druga crtica - pa me frka da će štoperica sutra navečer biti kasno???!!!

----------


## Stena

Hvala....cure zakon ste..da nemam Vas..neznam vjerojatno bi mi glava bila ko balon...
E vidiš to me jako smeta u Vg. uvijek sam se morala žuriti svlačiti,oblačiti....ko na traci u tvornici  :Laughing:  mislim smiješno,ali i žalosno.A nisu baš ni na riječima,ja jednom poslije uzv-a pitala kao;"i šta kaže (uzv)?" A on mi odg.;"uzv ne priča" ma hajde, stvarno!!!!!!!!! Da nisam dobila onaj papir ne bi ni znala kaj se događa s mojim folikulima.
Ja ne želim uopće piškit LH trakice da se nerviram ("Što ne znaš te ne boli!") 

Drage moje svima Vama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Shy kiss:

----------


## bubekica

> E ovo potpisujem!!! Maloprije sam piš na LH trakicu i nadzire se druga crtica - pa me frka da će štoperica sutra navečer biti kasno???!!!


Meni je crta uvijek tu, to su jako osjetljivi testovi.. Jel ti to prvi test?

----------


## Stena

SRETAN VAM DAN ŽENA!!!!!!

_Sandra1971 
anabanana
maca papucarica
Mali Mimi 
vatra86 
tonka10 
žužy 
ljubilica
mravak 
Argente  
butterfly101 
Lotta81  
marincezg 
vatra86  
Konfuzija  
LOTTOS 
zelimo_bebu 
Zima77 
kiki30 
thinkpink 
_

"Naš put nije meka trava već planinska staza popločena stubama. Iako vodi uzbrdo, ide naprijed prema Suncu."

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Stena, Bubekica i ekipa*....sretan vam svima DŽ!!!!  :Smile: 
*Bubekica*...da, to mi je prvi testić...hvala ti na njima...kad uopće da ponovim, ujutro??

----------


## Lotta81

Svim curama sretan dan žena.

----------


## bubekica

> *Stena, Bubekica i ekipa*....sretan vam svima DŽ!!!! 
> *Bubekica*...da, to mi je prvi testić...hvala ti na njima...kad uopće da ponovim, ujutro??


Ne znam zakaj ih uopce piskis, samo ces se uzrujavat oko toga. Ili to po naredjenju doktora? Ak je pozitivan mora testna linija biti jaaaako tamna. Najbolje ih je piskiti uvijek u isto vrijeme, popodne...

----------


## Sandra1971

*Stena* i na VV je isto ko na traci, prije sam skočila sa stola i izašla van, nego kaj sam se uspentrala na stol  :Laughing:

----------


## Stena

> prije sam skočila sa stola i izašla van, nego kaj sam se uspentrala na stol


Hahahaha  :Laughing:

----------


## Stena

Ma to je strašno,mislim da svaka pacijentica ima pravo na 10 minuta.

----------


## Sandra1971

> Ma to je strašno,mislim da svaka pacijentica ima pravo na 10 minuta.


Ha, mislim i ja, al kao da zaglupim i ništa ne pitam bar te 2,5 sekunde dok sam na stolu  :Confused:  ..... a tek kad izađem  :Shock: .... da nisam naučila sama čitati onaj list kaj mi da za lab.ja ne bi znala ni koliko imam folikula ni ništa  :Confused:

----------


## Inesz

cure, inzistirajte na razgovoru. sjedite u ordinaciji i ne izlazite van dok ne dobijete odgovore.

----------


## amazonka

Stena, da onaj sijedi je dr T. I moj dojam je da je čovjek malo introvertiran. Trebali bi se više posvetiti pacijentima.

----------


## Zima77

> *Stena* i na VV je isto ko na traci, prije sam skočila sa stola i izašla van, nego kaj sam se uspentrala na stol


e to je istinako na traci i sva se zbunim i zaboravim pola šta me zanimalo i onda ti misli šta je dalje :Laughing:

----------


## Zima77

> SRETAN VAM DAN ŽENA!!!!!!
> 
> _Sandra1971 
> anabanana
> maca papucarica
> Mali Mimi 
> vatra86 
> tonka10 
> žužy 
> ...


stena sretno i držim fige jedan dr.mije rekao da muškarci moraju proći to što žene prolaze da bi bile majke ne bi bilo djece na ovom svijetu jer žene su odlučne,hrabre i uvijek idu dalje prema svom cilju,,, :Love:  :Klap:

----------


## Stena

Znate kaj cure znam da će ovo zvučat malo bed,ali moje mišljenje je da smo u državnim bolnicama "samo broj",njima je to svakodnevni posao i rutina,a dok u privatnim klinikama...milina,jest da plačaš ogromnu svotu,ali pažnja koja se posvećuje svakoj pacijentici zasebno je nešto neopisivo,ja u se u privatnoj klinici osjećam ko predsjednica Hrv  :Laughing:  a opet i da glume,barem se mi koje prolazimo kroz tu bol,stres,jad ne osjećamo kao kokoške...(barem ja)
Inesz,a šta ćeš sjedit u ordinaciji kad ti kaže;"dalje"....ili ode van,a ti se žurno oblači,pa neznaš u toj brzini kako gaće obuć,ili ih jednostavno ne obućeš jer ne stigneš.. :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

iako ovo nema veze s potpomognutom u prirodnom ciklusu, moram napisati - ni u jednom jedinom trenutku se kao pacijent dr. a. nisam osjetila kao broj. za bilokoji problem bih ga nazvala, znao je tko sam, koja je dijagnoza i odmah mi dao savjet. slazem se da su folikulometrije kao na traci, ali to je posljedica prevelikog broja pacijenata. ja se zato uvijek pripremim, pitam sto me zanima, na brzaka, dok skidam hlace i uvijek dobim jasan odgovor. ili zapisem pitanja na papir. 
*zelimo_bebu* jesi odustala od LH?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> neznaš u toj brzini kako gaće obuć,ili ih jednostavno ne obućeš jer ne stigneš..


E skoro je meni ovako bilo jučer...uvijek gledam da se jednostavnije obučem da mi lakše to opet brrrzo navući...gaće još nisam zaboravila navući ali ko zna slijedeći put...
*Amazonka*...ja sam pitala jeli dr T sijed i stariji...pa hvala na odgovoru...bila je s njim i specijalizantica valjda...
Stena..moj prvi postupak je bio u Viliju kod dr R i to mi je iskustvo ostalo u odličnom sjećanju, bez obzira što nije uspjelo...kao prvo punkcija i anesteziolog sa VG, predrag čovječuljak, smijeh na početku punkcije, onda blackout, onda opet smijeh na buđenju jer sam trabunjala o nekom kelju i govorila dr R da ga volim i tako...bez stresa i boli ustala otišla sa mužem na kavu..cijela ekipa bila za 5...ali to je to - plati pa uživaj! I opet bi, da mogu....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Bubekica*...nisam odustala  :Smile:  ....sad ću za koju minutu opet, pijem vode ko luda, pa se javim...Nije mi to dr rekao nego sam htjela sama vidjeti jer inače osjetim O uvijek...večeras u 22 h idem malo posjetiti staro mjesto - traumu PŽ bolnice, da mi sestra spraši štopericu i sutra popodne krećemo za ZG, da ne moramo putovati od 5 ujutro u pon....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Na Lh trakici obje crte iste boje...večeras štoperica u 22 h ...da neće biti kasno?

----------


## bubekica

*zelimo_bebu* i ako bude kasno, mislim da ne mozes tu bas puno...

----------


## maca papucarica

> Na Lh trakici obje crte iste boje...večeras štoperica u 22 h ...da neće biti kasno?


Ako imas mogucnosti, nazovi dr i objasni situaciju. Mozda ne znaci nista, a mozda ti i prebace punkciju za nedjelju.  :fige:

----------


## amazonka

zelimo_bebu oprosti što sam se malo zeznula, eto događa se...i s dr. T.je specijalizantica, vrlo vjerojatno. Točno je i da je razlika u tretmanu u privatnim i državnim klinikama ogromna. Inače ja sam pacijentica dr. R. već dulje vrijeme. Mijenjala sam ja i privatnike. Eto, njemu sam se vratila...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Mislim da je kod mene over..osjetim bol u desnom jajniku gdje je vodeći folikul, tako mi bude kad je O.....tako da do pon ujutro prekasno.... :No:

----------


## Stena

Meni je ekipa u Vinogradskoj ok,nisam ništa loše mislila,da me nebi krivo shvatile.Htjela sam samo reći da bi na mogli pridodati više pažnje u ordinaciji...ne stignem se ni snaći da nešto pitam,već je gotovo. Znam da ima puno pacijentica  :Embarassed: 

*zelimo_bebu* najbolje da nazoveš gore i pitaš! Vidiš zato ja ne želim piškiti te trakice,šta bude,bude,sutra punkcija i Bože pomozi!!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Stena*...ma kao da ti je netko uzeo za zlo što si napisala...pa svima nam nešto smeta i to je normalno. Naravno da svatko za sebe želi ono najbolje, ali...
Ja stvarno nisam dugo na VV, ali od 3 pregleda bila 3 doktora! I meni zasmetalo što mi na 8dc doc rekao možda na 10 dc štoperica je mi ciklus kratak, a folikul velik i dobar - e već 10 dc na dr. folikul. drugi doc i druga priča...a napomenula sam da imam rano O...i eto ti ga...čak razmišljam da ne trošim štopericu jer mislim da je 36 sati od sada prekasno za moj folikulić....no - nisam stručnjak i zadržim mišljenje i subjektivni osjećaj maknem sa strane - i idem večeras na boc boc..možda me moja bol i moj feeling varaju  :Cool:

----------


## Stena

Neznam ti stvarno što reći...idi ti samo na pikicu....i mene boli lijevi jajnik (vodeći folikul) ...možda je i kod mene već ovulacija i sve prekasno,jućer piknula štopku....neznam..vidjet ćemo sutra...

SRETNO!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sretno  :Smile:  ..za dalje šutim...psssst...
....ja ode na štopericu.... :Joggler:

----------


## Stena

Ma hvala ti..
Sretno i tebi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sutra je dan-D................... :scared:

----------


## Stena

Eto bila ja na punkciji,nije bila nešto strašno bolna i dobili smo j.s.  :Very Happy: 
ALI....suprug dao uzorak i nisu mogli naći S,nakon nekoliko centrifuga našao biolog jednog,e sad ćemo vidjeti dali će doći do oplodnje,ali s obzirom na S ne vjerujem.
Ovo je već 4. postupak i uvijek nešto krene na dobro,pa stane...pa dokle će više....tako sam bila sretna što smo ulovili j.s. i onda opet ćorak...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma nemoj ti meni corak!!!!! Ako ima  1 S dovoljno je, nek on odradi svoj posao!! Drago mi da ti punkcija prosla super  :Smile:  
DRzim fiiiige ljubicee

----------


## Stena

E nadam se da se ljube tamo negdje u labu..  :Smile: 
Držim fiiiiiiigeeeeeeeeeeeee za sutra,neka bude lijepa stanica...i onda tulum u labu.  :Wink: 
Kissssssss  :Kiss:

----------


## ljubilica

*stena*  :fige: 
i ja ću ako bog da idući ciklus u prirodni postupak

----------


## Zima77

Cure samo Naprijed prema jedinom cilju

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Eo mene u ZG  :Smile:  ...rekli mi da ne jedem večeras ni ujutro prije punkcije - a ja kod familije ajoooj  :Laughing: ...naprašila sam se pa ako bude muka sutra poslije punkcije bit će materijala i za van  :Smile: )...ajde vaš savjet..da li da išta ujutro jedem prije punkcije - ako je uopće bude....

----------


## marincezg

> Eo mene u ZG  ...rekli mi da ne jedem večeras ni ujutro prije punkcije - a ja kod familije ajoooj ...naprašila sam se pa ako bude muka sutra poslije punkcije bit će materijala i za van )...ajde vaš savjet..da li da išta ujutro jedem prije punkcije - ako je uopće bude....


 ujutro prije punkcije nemoj nista jesti samo ponesi vode zlu netrebalo, a za veceru mozes koliko ja znam...

----------


## Konfuzija

> Eo mene u ZG  ...rekli mi da ne jedem večeras ni ujutro prije punkcije


Zašto? Pa neće ti davati anesteziju zbog jednog folikula.

----------


## bubekica

> Zašto? Pa neće ti davati anesteziju zbog jednog folikula.


Na vv nikad nedaju anesteziju pa ipak svi moramo bit nataste za punkciju tak da se mozda o necem drugom radi...

----------


## Stena

Ma cure za jedan folikul ni ne treba anestezija,da se izdržat..sve za naše mrvice..
Zvala ja.....konačno...rekao biolog;oplođena je stanica i ako bude sve u redu i bude se pravilno dijelila u srijedu transfer.... :Very Happy: 

*Zelimo_bebu* javi se kako je prošla punkcija?

*Ljubilica* sretno u prirodnjaku,mogu reći iz vlastitog iskustva da je postupak u prirodnom malo više stresan...

Potpisujem *zima77* _ "samo naprijed prema jedinom cilju!"_

 :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*stena* divna vijest! bravo za hrabrog plivaca-osvajaca!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Na vv nikad nedaju anesteziju pa ipak svi moramo bit nataste za punkciju tak da se mozda o necem drugom radi...


To su mjere predostrožnosti kojih se ne drže baš sve klinike, zbog komplikacija koje se mogu dogoditi na punkciji tj. ako bi zatrebala laparaskopija

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Puko folikul jucer!!!!!! Ljuta sam ko pas.. na putu sam home..na listi za 6mj za lijekove,a iduci mjesec opet prirodjak  ali 9 dc uzv i odmah stoperica..
Stena...ihaaaaaaaaaa   bravooo reeekla sam ti  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Zelimo_ bebu žao mi je ali ne razumijem kako oni tebi sad već unaprijed govore kad će štopericu dati, kod mene je punkcija u prirodnjaku varirala od 10-16 dana ciklusa, zato se ide na folikulometrije da dr. procjeni na temelju nekih parametara kada bi O mogla nastupiti. Obično ciklusi variraju barem je kod mene tako, možda to pali kod nekog tko ima svaki mjesec jednake cikluse?

----------


## žužy

*zelimo_bebu*  joj k jarcu  :Love: ..dok sam te čitala kak osječaš da je bila O,imala sam filing ko da sam ja to pisala...baš mi je žal.
I potpisala bi Stenu..." da je postupak u prirodnom malo više stresan..."
*Stena*,nek sve ide kak je krenulo  :fige: ,i u srijedu ti vrate vašu mrvicu!

----------


## vatra86

Stena super da se oplodila.. Drzim  :fige:  
Zelimo bebu bas mi je zao da je puknuo folikul... Ajde bit ce slijedeci pa ti ni nece trebati stimulacija
I ja u pon krecem na fm i kako ste rekle da je stresno mogu samo potvrditi..strah me da i meni pukne f prije punkcije ili da je prazan ili da nema plivaca, pa kako ce se dijeliti..uh.., ali to je cista sreca u prirodnim ciklusima
Zelim nam svima srecu i uspjesne postupke..

----------


## Stena

Hvala cure  :Kiss: 
*zelimo_bebu*  :Sad:  držim fige da drugi PP bude uspješan,znam kako se osjećaš. _"Ti si hrabra žena,ne odustaj!"_ :Love: 
Sve je to cure moje drage kao loto..već sam razmišljala,da bi možda bilo dobro od 7.dc-a ostati u bolnici pa da mogu lijepo pratiti i na vrijeme raditi punkciju.Pogotovo za nas koje imamo po 3 sata vožnje do Zg-a.Nebi mi bilo teško ni 2 tjedna biti u bolnici,svejedno se svaka 2 dana vozimo za Zg.

----------


## žužy

> Hvala cure 
> *zelimo_bebu*  držim fige da drugi PP bude uspješan,znam kako se osjećaš. _"Ti si hrabra žena,ne odustaj!"_
> Sve je to cure moje drage kao loto..već sam razmišljala,da bi možda bilo dobro od 7.dc-a ostati u bolnici pa da mogu lijepo pratiti i na vrijeme raditi punkciju.Pogotovo za nas koje imamo po 3 sata vožnje do Zg-a.Nebi mi bilo teško ni 2 tjedna biti u bolnici,svejedno se svaka 2 dana vozimo za Zg.


*X*
Mi smo u PP 5 puta bili na fm,svaki dan da imamo folikul pod kontrolom..i svejedno nam je zbrisal.Vrlo rado bi ostala tamo od prvog uzv na dalje..samo da smo ga ulovili.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma ne odustajem hrabrice moje  :Smile: .. hvala vam na podrsci..stigla sam home i odoh u muzu u zagrljaj 
...

----------


## Sandra1971

*zelimo_bebu*  :Love:

----------


## Stena

Žene,kraljice i dao Bog što prije majke.....poslužujem kavu,čaj i ostale tople napitke.... :Coffee: 

Strepim nad mobom da me ne nazovu i kažu...ništa nema transfera....u prvom postupku mi je bilo najlakše,nisam znala što sad znam (mogu slobodno reći da sam "diplomirala" MPO)  :Laughing: 
 Kad su mi rekli;oplođeno je doslovno sam mislila,"e to je to,naprave mi transfer i ja sam trudna" E moš mislit. A sad stres dali ima stanice,pa dali će se oploditi,pa dali će doći do transfera,pa onda čekanje bete i ako je beta nekim "čudom" pozitivna,čekanje dali se pravilno dupla.E nek mi se jave one osobe koje su protiv MPO,da ih ja malo provedem kroz cijeli postupak....i onak malo izvadim stanicu i tak dalje......ajme majko moja,dođe mi da vrisnem!!!!!!  :gaah:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Morgen hrabrice moje  :Smile: 
Ja sam nadošla , bjes malo popustio, radim pa je lakše...idući mjesec mi 9 dc pada na Uskrs (pa naravno) tako da izleda niš u travnju !!!
*Stena moja*...vriiiiišti..imaš pravo na to..to je opuštajuće  :Smile:  ....podijeliti će se one lijepo i eto ti Et za tren....javi kad se čuješ sa biolozima..pratim te  :Cool:  hihihihii
*Vatra 86* ...nemoj misliti unaprijed...pametnije je (čuj mene al bisere valjam)....~~~~~~ za pon...
E a što se tiče punkcije - dooobro je da sam se ja najela večer prije jer bi krepucnula od gladi koliko sam čekala - a nije ni došlčo do punkcije  :Laughing: 

*Mali Mimi*...ma nisu mi rekli da ide štoperica unaprijed, to sam se ja nespretno izjasnila, ali mislim da će tako i napraviti jer me odmah naručuju 9 dc, a ne 8dc ...no, tko zna...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

i da....ma žene moje , dajte ujutro uz kavu i neke sendviče  :Laughing: ...
Stena fala na kavi  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Stena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok 
Zelimo bebu hvala na savjetu  :Laughing: 
Kako se priblizava ta fm sve me vise trta... A valjda se tako sve osjecaju

----------


## Stena

*Vatra86* to je normalno...sve smo mi hrabre,ali u sebi i nismo baš...uvijek me strah svega,baš svega....iako sam već bila navikla da mi "frfljaju" po maci  :Laughing: 

Hrabrice moje.....sutra je transfer u 9:00h,biolog zvao i rekao da je dana 4-staničan!
_Bože pomagaj za dalje!_

----------


## vatra86

Stena- za mrvicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ koja te ceka da je mazis u busi 9 mj...

----------


## Lotta81

> Stena- za mrvicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ koja te ceka da je mazis u busi 9 mj...



Potpisujem

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Stena*......pa reklaaaaaaaa sam ti......pročitaj gore  :Razz: ...sve moje molitve idu tebi sutra u 9:00 h...

----------


## Stena

Hvala cure da nemam Vas ko zna kako bi sve ovo prebrodila....molitve su uvijek dobro došle,a molim i ja za sve Vas trudilice.  :Kiss: 

Vraćena moja mrvica  :Very Happy:  (7-stanična,fragmentacija manja od 10 %)..._Sad je sve u Božjim rukama!!!!_

----------


## mravak

> Hvala cure da nemam Vas ko zna kako bi sve ovo prebrodila....molitve su uvijek dobro došle,a molim i ja za sve Vas trudilice. 
> 
> Vraćena moja mrvica  (7-stanična,fragmentacija manja od 10 %)..._Sad je sve u Božjim rukama!!!!_


Stena bravoooo!!!!  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Lotta81

> Hvala cure da nemam Vas ko zna kako bi sve ovo prebrodila....molitve su uvijek dobro došle,a molim i ja za sve Vas trudilice. 
> 
> Vraćena moja mrvica  (7-stanična,fragmentacija manja od 10 %)..._Sad je sve u Božjim rukama!!!!_


Svu sreću ovog svijeta ti želim i da sada to bude to.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stena

Hvala ti draga  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vatra86

Stenaaa  :Very Happy:  mazi busu i ~~~~~~~~ da nam pisnes +

----------


## Mali Mimi

Stena super da ste imali transfer, koja je to sreća!

----------


## ljubilica

*stena*  :fige:  na najbolji mogući ishod

----------


## Stena

> Stena super da ste imali transfer, koja je to sreća!


Pa da baš je sreća..rekao moj suprug;"Ma dobili smo zrelu stanicu,oplodila se,obavili transfer,ma neka sad još novi izabrani papa zamoli Bogeka kaj bumo i trudni!"  :Naklon: 

Ja kažem neka se On pomoli da nam svima uspije....... :Kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Stena*  :Very Happy:   :fige:

----------


## Sonja29

stena  :fige:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Stena*....molitve pomažu, vidiš...i moja pomogla...za veliku betu  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

> Pa da baš je sreća..rekao moj suprug;"Ma dobili smo zrelu stanicu,oplodila se,obavili transfer,ma neka sad još novi izabrani papa zamoli Bogeka kaj bumo i trudni!" 
> 
> Ja kažem neka se On pomoli da nam svima uspije.......


Sretno Stena!

Ali, ovo sa novim papom baš i ne razumijem. Nije li Katolička Crkva veliki protivnik izvantjelesne oplodnje? Čisto sumljam, da će novi Papa imati afirmativniji, mekši i pozitivniji stav prema medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji od svog prethodnika koji se je vrlo rigidno odnosio prema ovoj problematici. Ne mislim da će se ijedan poglavar KC moliti da uspiju postupci izvantjelesne oplodnje.

----------


## Sandra1971

Evo i tu da se pohvalim-krenuli smo s prirodnim postupkom..pa kak bude  :Razz:

----------


## Stena

Sretno draga..od sveg srca ti želim da uspije... :rock:  Koji ti je dan,kad je prvi uzv?

----------


## Stena

Pije koja od vas poslije transfera čaj od vrkute,iskustva molim!!!!

----------


## Zima77

sretno stena i sada uživaj sa svojom mrvicom :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

Stena ja Pijem stalno :D danas 3.DC u ponedjeljak sam gore jer mi je obično O 7.DC

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> Ali, ovo sa novim papom baš i ne razumijem. Nije li Katolička Crkva veliki protivnik izvantjelesne oplodnje? Čisto sumljam, da će novi Papa imati afirmativniji, mekši i pozitivniji stav prema medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji od svog prethodnika koji se je vrlo rigidno odnosio prema ovoj problematici. Ne mislim da će se ijedan poglavar KC moliti da uspiju postupci izvantjelesne oplodnje.


Može imati bilo tko protiv ili ne, svećenik, biskup ili Papa ...kad si vjernik  - vjernik si ...i ja se molim, kao i Stena! I meni molitva daje psih. stabilnost....
Nekome nešto pomaže...  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

> Može imati bilo tko protiv ili ne, svećenik, biskup ili Papa ...kad si vjernik  - vjernik si ...i ja se molim, kao i Stena! I meni molitva daje psih. stabilnost....
> Nekome nešto pomaže...


Potpisujem....

----------


## Konfuzija

> Sretno Stena!
> 
> Ali, ovo sa novim papom baš i ne razumijem. Nije li Katolička Crkva veliki protivnik izvantjelesne oplodnje? Čisto sumljam, da će novi Papa imati afirmativniji, mekši i pozitivniji stav prema medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji od svog prethodnika koji se je vrlo rigidno odnosio prema ovoj problematici. Ne mislim da će se ijedan poglavar KC moliti da uspiju postupci izvantjelesne oplodnje.


Hm, Krešo i Embriji i sve svećeničke propagande tako brzo zaboravljene... A zapravo smo mi najveći katolici od svih... Every sperm is sacred.

----------


## Stena

Nešto sam bila pročitala da se vrkuta i utrići ne vole...
Kad smo kod utrića,koristim ga ujutro i popodne oralno,a navečer vaginalno i nikad neznam dali sam ga pravilno stavila jer imam kratke prstiće  :Laughing: 
Kako vi stavljate i kako znati da je pravilno stavljen???

----------


## Sandra1971

hahhahaaaaaaa.... *Stena* neka ti pomogne TM..... ak ne izleti van - dobro je.... s utrićima mi je manji problem nego s onim želatinoznim natrii tetraboratis.... ono se katapultira van svako malo  :Laughing: 
marulju i vrkutu pijem kad nisam u postupku, kad krenem stanem, al sad ću piti sve dane  :Cool:

----------


## Konfuzija

Stena, jednostavno gurneš koliko ide unutra i onda odležiš neko vrijeme da se na miru apsorbira. Ako ti je problem stavljanje, možeš koristiti neki vaginalni aplikator.

----------


## Stena

Da već sam pomislila i na to,imam od canesten vaginaleta,probat ću svakako,thanks.

----------


## Sandra1971

i *Stena* stisni noge  :Laughing:

----------


## Stena

Ma tiskam noge,pa stavim jastuk ispod guze kao poslije transfera,ma svašta vam ja radim da budem sigurna da je u redu  :Laughing: 
U podne sam obavila s aplikatorom,jedino me mući jer nez ako sam ga dobro dezinficirala (malo alkoholom pa isprala vrućom vodom) Kako bi trebalo?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma daj se ne zamaraj s tim...dobro ruke operi, i utrpaj... :Smile: ..ioako će ti dio "izaći" van pa stavi mini uložak...

----------


## Sandra1971

> Ma daj se ne zamaraj s tim...dobro ruke operi, i utrpaj.....ioako će ti dio "izaći" van pa stavi mini uložak...


 :rock:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Baš me zanima  jel "utrpala" i kakve je pripreme imala prije  :Cool: 
Stena  :Kiss:

----------


## Stena

Hahahaha.."utrpala" ja...  :Razz:  pripreme su ovaj put bile minimalistične. Ako se mrvica misli ugnijezditi,hoće...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma narano da će mrva "zaleći" i još 8,5 mj daviti u "buši"...samo ti trpaj dalje  :Razz:

----------


## Stena

Ma ja ti uvijek imam neke "fix" ideje,kako bi bilo kad bi bilo..i tako to  :Laughing: 
Iz tvojih usta u Božje uši !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I da sretno u 4. mjesecu,ako ovaj put j.s. pobjegne dobit će od mene po guzi  :Razz:   :Kiss:  Ma neće,nadam se da su sad vidjeli tvoju situaciju i da će se potruditi dati ti štopericu na vrijeme.Malo je problem u Vg što ne rade aspiraciju odmah u 8 ujutro,baš zbog onih koje su u prirodnom ciklusu gdje je svaka minuta bitna,a možda da si dobila štopericu u petak,možda bi bilo sve u redu,ali čemu sad kukati....molim da će ovaj biti BINGO. Dao Bog!!!! Zavrijedile smo već da nas se smiluje,i podari nam naše bebice!!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Stena  :Naklon:

----------


## Stena

E koja od vas koristi ili je koristila Decortin 5mg poslije ET-a? Čemu uopče služe te tablete,osim što debljaju?  :Nope:

----------


## Inesz

pa eto, decortin se daje da bi se žene čim prije udebljale i tako povećale šanse da se mrvice prime.

----------


## Stena

Hm..pa ja se ne moram udebljati i onako imam viška kila.Prije postupka sam bila tvigica,a sad cice ko u Cece.. :Laughing:

----------


## Sandra1971

> pa eto, decortin se daje da bi se žene čim prije udebljale i tako povećale šanse da se mrvice prime.


 :Laughing:

----------


## Stena

Ohoho..jutro...danas sam si lijepo odspavala...suprug slaže ručak..mmmm..bit će fino.Po struci je  :kuhar:  i jako mljac kuha.I onda se nemoj udebljat  :Laughing: 

Poslužujem  :Coffee:  i kolače  :njam:  Jučer sam si dala truda i nešto "zašuljala"

kissić  :Kiss:  i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god treba!!

----------


## vatra86

Ja sutra idem na 1.fm..
Nadam se da ce bit ok..

----------


## Sandra1971

*Vatra86* naravno da će biti ok!!! Sretno!

----------


## Stena

Sve će biti ok,šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ SRETNO!!!

----------


## vatra86

Evo me.. Folokul 16,7 mm na 9 DC sutra jos jedna fm a i najvjerojatnije i stoperica..
Hvala na vibrama!! 
Stena kakva je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## Stena

Ma lijepi ti je folikul...neka bude pepana j.s.  :Kiss: 
Kod mene,čekanje,čekanje i čekanje,jajnici me dosta bole i više nego kad sam bila u stimuliranom,pa se bojim da nije moja mrva zalutala. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sandra1971

Jutros sam nakon FM kupila LH-testić, večeras štoperica i u četvrtak punkcija, ak folikul ne pobjegne  :Klap:

----------


## Stena

Ma neće draga..samo hrabro...i ja sam strepila da folikul ne pobjegne,nemoj se jako naprezati,laganini samo do punkcije (mislim ono da sad ne radiš generalku u kući,tipa pranje prozora..itd.) Ja sam dobila takav savjet pa ga preusmjeravam tebi  :Yes:

----------


## vatra86

Sandra ista situacija kao i kod tebe..osim sta ja ne pisam trakice
 :fige:  da nam folikul bude postojan

----------


## Inesz

cure,
ne izaziva tjelesna aktivnost spontanu ovulaciju. hoće li folikul idzržati do aspiracije ovisi o tome da li je pravovremeno dana štoperica, to nema veze sa fizičkim naprezanjem. 

da bi folikuli izdržali do aspiracije potrebno je štopericu dati prije nego spontano nastupe hormonske promjene u tijelu koje dovode do ovulacije.

ako se je zakasnilo sa davanjem štoperice, organizam je sam pokrenuo ovulaciju i tada se ovulacija može spontano dogoditi prije aspiracije.

ležale, ne mrdale ili prale prozore, ili radile generalku u kući, ili šetale po savskom nasipu našem tijelu je svejedno. tjelesna neaktivnost neće spriječiti spontanu ovulaciju ako se spontana ovulacija ima dogoditi.

----------


## vatra86

Ma meni je dr rekao da ga cuvam do cetvrtka..  :Laughing:

----------


## mravak

*vatra86* sretno u čet.!!

----------


## Sandra1971

> Sandra ista situacija kao i kod tebe..osim sta ja ne pisam trakice
>  da nam folikul bude postojan


Ma mene je jutros poslao dr.u ljekarnu da kupim i da pišnem pa mu ga donesem  :Laughing: 
Inače, kupila sam nakon FM na VV za 30 i nešto kn neki, mislim da su mi dali GraviGnost-jutros je bio pozitivan, dok lh-trakice koje imam doma(Alice) kupljene prek e-baya sad popodne nisu još uvijek pozitivne pa mislim da baš i nisu neke..... koliko para-toliko muzike  :Sing:

----------


## Stena

*vatra86* Ma čuvaj ti svojeg folikulića..sutra sretno na aspiraciji da prođe bezbolno i uspješno  :Klap: 
Cure imam pitanje;bila sam u prirodnom ivf-u i aspiracija bila na lijevom jajniku naravno 1 folikul.E sad mi nije jasno zašto me još uvijek taj isti boli? Dok sam bila u stimuliranom,aspiracija i po 11 f. i boljelo samo do transfera  :Confused: 
Pomozite...
Danas 7dpt

----------


## piki

Pozdrav cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve pomalo, vatra sretno sutra, da taj jedan bude vrijedan!!!
Stena ne reagiramo uvijek isto ni u stimulaciji ni inače u toku ciklusa. Ova bol u lijevom jajniku može biti posljedica punkcije a može biti i od prethodne stimulacije koja je bila samo mj. prije. Mene u toku 1 IVFa ništa nije boljele, ali mi je zato nakon klomifena svaki ciklus bio izrazito buran u predjelu jajnika. Sad nakon 2 IVFa je isto tako. Počnu jajnici šarafiti par dana prije O i to traje skoro do M. Ti se samo opusti i uživaj u svojoj mrvici!

----------


## vatra86

Folikul prazan, slijedeci ciklus jovo na novo.. Ma mora bit slijedeci put!

----------


## Sandra1971

Pozdrav cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve pomalo...
*Vatra86*  :Love:  tvoj prazan moj pobjegao  :Laughing: 
grlim vas i  :Kiss:

----------


## marincezg

> Pozdrav cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve pomalo...
> *Vatra86*  tvoj prazan moj pobjegao 
> grlim vas i


a joj,  bas mi je zao.....
kaj ste se dogovorili za dalje???

----------


## paty

ajme cure sa tim prirodnjacima nikad čovjek ne zna na čemu je.
Uopće ne polažem neku nadu u njih.ali moj dr. veli da ne mogu ići u stimulaciju dok ne odradimo prirodnjake.
Dali je koja od vas išla na stimulaciju a kasnije na prirodni IVF?

----------


## Sandra1971

> a joj,  bas mi je zao.....
> kaj ste se dogovorili za dalje???


u svibnju klomifeni  :Cool:

----------


## Sandra1971

> ajme cure sa tim prirodnjacima nikad čovjek ne zna na čemu je.
> Uopće ne polažem neku nadu u njih.ali moj dr. veli da ne mogu ići u stimulaciju dok ne odradimo prirodnjake.
> Dali je koja od vas išla na stimulaciju a kasnije na prirodni IVF?


Išla sam ja, ali zato što mi ističe rok trajanja  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

mi idemo slijedeci ciklus opet na prirodni ivf, rekao je ako taj ne uspije (a hoce!  :Razz: ) idemo na stimulirani.. a sta ti je dva puta prirodnjak?!

----------


## paty

sandra i meni je rekao da mi godine ne idu na ruku ali da imam još vremena, a k tome imam već bebu.
vatra znam da 2 prirodnjaka brzo prođu ali stimulaciju moram čekati do 10 mj.a to mi je dugo jer godine idu

----------


## Inesz

paty,
a koliko imaš godina?

(sorry, možda sam te to već pitala)

mislim, stalno pitam za godine jer mislim da sam ja jedna od najstarijih na mpo temama)
 :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

> paty,
> a koliko imaš godina?
> 
> (sorry, možda sam te to već pitala)
> 
> mislim, stalno pitam za godine jer mislim da sam ja jedna od najstarijih na mpo temama)


Mislim da, od kad sam se ja pridružila, više nisi najstarija  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

ne, draga. ja sam starija od tebe  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

Vi se pitate koja je starija a ja dali sam najmlađa...ali znam da jesam..

----------


## paty

uskoro 40 godina 
A i same znate kako vrijeme u MPO brzo leti.
Da bar tako leti kad se čeka beta i prvi UVZ.

----------


## vatra86

Stena- isto smo godiste..  :Laughing:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Inesz*  :Naklon:   :Trep trep:

----------


## Stena

Moj prirodnjak nije uspio..lijepo je krenulo, ali završilo jako žalosno za mene...ß-0,0 ali čista nula...  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Hvala svima na potpori i riječima utjehe...

----------


## Sandra1971

*Stena* žao mi je, grlim...

----------


## malianđelak

bok curke.
da se i ja uključim , nadam se da sam na dobroj temi.
imam 26 god, suprug 30.  svi nalazi kažu da je samnom sve u redu, a suprug- nalaz spermiograma zlatna sredina. 
nekih 2 godine se trudimo oko bebača ali nikako da se primi. pa smo odlučili za potpomognutu i bili smo ovaj mjesec.  
malo sam se kasn ije javila pa smo išli u prirodnom ciklusu. 

1. inseminacija u prirodnom ciklusu
25.3 - inekcija Ovittrela , navečer u 22.00 h , veličina folikula  19 mm, endometrij 7,8 mm 
27.3 - u jutro bili na postupku , sjeme 8x10 pokretnih spermija - dok. kaže dovoljno 

nakon 14 dana napravit testić  :Smile:   i sada sam kao i sve vi u velikom iščekivanju. 

danas mi je nekih 6 dana nakon postupka , probadaju me jajnici, jucer sam osjetila jaki grč u trbuhu , na wc idem svako malo cijeli život , tako da mi to i nije neki simptom  , i sada već 3 sata čitam vaša iskustva nakon postupka i nadam se  velikom plusiću. 

znam da su mi male šanse da ostanem trudna i da mi je 1 aih , ali nekako se kao i sve vi baš  nadam da bi moglo nešto biti.

----------


## vatra86

Malianđelak- ja ti zelim plusic iz prve!! 
Uskoro cu se i ja vama pridruziti samo da dodje prokletnica...

----------


## malianđelak

hvala i ja se jako veselim tom ++++++ :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

*malianđelak* nek bude sretno od prve!!!!

----------


## 0407

evo da se uključim i ja  upravo sam zadnji dan na klomifenima pa sutra prva folikulimetrija pa ćemo  vidjeti kako će proći .ukratko kod mene i supruga sve uredno ali nikako da ostanem trudna,imam jednu curicu od 6 godina i pokušavamo drugo dijete 5 god. pa ništa gubim nadu inače idem na vuk vrhovac

----------


## Sandra1971

*0407* neka ti ovaj postupak bude uspješan i zadnji  :fige:

----------


## vatra86

0407- i ja drzim  :fige:  za pozitivan ishod

----------


## vatra86

Kakvo je ovo zatisje?  :Laughing: 
ja krecem s 1.fm u petak, ovaj put n 6 DC..pa cemo vidjeti.. nadam se boljem scenariju nego prosli put

----------


## 0407

cure evo 12d i dobivam štopericu 22h pa u srijedu velika akcija,endometrij super sad se samo nadam da folikul dobro sazrije pa bog neka odlući ja sam puuuuuna nade.Sandra1971 hvala na željama i ja se nadam da će biti uspješan i zadnji ako bog da................                                     Vatra86  želim ti najveću sreću na svijetu jel će ti trebati............. :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

0407 nadam se da punkcija nije jako boljela  i da ste dobili js..

----------


## Sandra1971

*0407* javi se...

----------


## 0407

[curke moje evo meeeeeeeeene     nisam mogla prije   evo   mog dana  folikul dobar sve super međutim bila je inseminacija tako doktorica odlućila s obzirom da je spermiogram odličan   nije bilo potrebe za punkcijom  ..danas i sutra hopa  cupa  pa šta bog da sve je na majci prirodi . samo iščekivanje bete ne znam kako ću doćekati........ daUOTE=Sandra1971;2388146]*0407* javi se...[/QUOTE]
Vatr86 kako napreduje tvoj ciklus  i kako ste mi curke......... :Very Happy:  sunce zasjalo i proljeće krenilo pa ćemo i  mi   procvjetati i :Klap:

----------


## vatra86

evo me... *0407* kako je kod tebe prosla punkcija?
ja bila na 1. fm i bila 2 folikula na lijevom j, a na desnom cista od 3 cm, danas je bila 2 fm..jedan folikul vodeci od 13 mm a cista se smanjila na 2,5 cm... pa vidjet cemo u utorak sta kaze dr. ali ako ovako nastavim da bi cak u utorak mogla biti stoperica..inace mi folikuli brzo rastu pa je malo tesko tempirat, ali je dr skuzio  moje cikluse pa valjde bude sve ok..
tko nam je jos na ovoj temi?

----------


## vatra86

Vec kad sam sama na ovoj temi, nastavit cu svoju pricu.. U cetvrtak bi trebala biti punkcija..ako bog da, pa da i j.s. Nadju..

----------


## žužy

*vatra*  :fige:  za četvrtak!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljubilica

*vatra* nadam se js!!!!!!!! javi seeeeeee  :fige: 
evo i mene...
ovaj mjesec pičim u prirodnjak!
u srijedu prva fm! 
nadam se svačemu i ničemu

----------


## vatra86

folikul prazan i ovaj put...slijedeci ciklus dugi stimulirani..  :Sad: 
*ljubilica* sretno ti bilo!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljubilica

*vatra* grlim draga  :Love:  
jel postoji ikakav mali razlog zašto je prazan?? znam da je glupo pitanje, al šta ja znam...

----------


## vatra86

Ma ne znam ljubi... Pitat cu ga sljedeci put..mozda mi je nesto poremeceno, a mozda je i tako priroda odredila..cak mislim da ponovno vadim hormone prije stimuliranog.

----------


## doanna

eto i mene ovdje, razmišljam da li uopće "trošiti" vrijeme na prirodnjake ili jednostavno čekati stimulirane...ah, sutra idem na konzultacije u Vg pa ću vidjeti šta će reći dr.

----------


## 0407

evo mene curke nisam prije mogla laptop bio na popravku pa nisam vas mogla ćuti,    nažalost :Crying or Very sad:  iMAM  lošu vijest  test je negativan kasnila je m i ja prokrvarila i ovoga puta sam se strašno  naplakala znam da nije riješenje ali sad kada znam da ovo ljeto skroz do 10 mjeseca nemogu ništa jer mi suprug odlazi sezonski raditi ,  gubim nadu    ,svim curama želim puuuuuuuuuuuno sreće da vam uspije   i da vam srćeko prokuca,

----------


## doanna

sudbina je ipak htjela da se okušam u prirodnom, jučer navečer sam primila štopericu, sutra bi trebala biti punkcija, ajde da vidimo kako će se to odvijati, planiram nisam uopće, sve me to iznenadilo tako da se nisam stigla ni opteretiti, spremna sam na bilo kakav ishod  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vatra86

*0407* zao mi je da nije uspjelo... ne smijes gubiti nadu... ne znam da li se moze zamrznuti sjeme pa da pokusas prije 10 mj... svima nama dodje i da se rasplacemo i da bi najradje odustali od svega ali nas ipak nesto gura naprijed u borbu... saljem ti hug
*doanna* cuda se desavaju, pa tko zna..mozda ti bas taj bude dobitan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 0407

vatra86,hvala ti na podršci ali  probaću  se malo odmoriti i prićekati da se malo sad smirim  ,probati si malo cikluse vratiti nekim biljnim čajevi ma  jer se totalno pobrkalo pa na jesen,a    tebi želim da ti drugi put stvarno uspije da me iznenadiš kad ugledam tvoj post,doanna puno nade i  i možda će biti to to  Ljubilica   s retno tebi i  i puno sreće i uspjet ćeš

----------


## vatra86

*0407*  :Kiss:

----------


## 0407

cure moje ne znam da li ima neko ovakvo iskustvo ali reći ću  ..nakon što mi je menga prošla dokt.mi kaže da obaezno moram napraviti test ja napravim i ono slabo vidljiva crta pa opet dva test koji isto tako pokazuju pa stvarno ne znam imati menstruaciju i  bolove i da test pokaže   rekla sam doktorici a ona kaže da nisam jedina da ima žena koje imaju mengu i trudne su meni ništa jasno jel kako ona kaže nije se crta pokazala od zraka................pomagajte

----------


## Ginger

ja sam imala mengu i bila trudna sa mladjom curkom
tri dana obilnog krvarenja i tri dana oskudnog...
izvadi betu i ako bude pozitivna, ponovi za dva dana
svasta je moguce

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Vajda je velika sreća što mi bila JS u prirodnjaku i što se oplodila , iako mi ET bio 2 d sa 2stanič. embr. ...nije neko veselje ali nadam se da će mrva izdržati i ostati  :Smile: 
brojim još 8 dana do bete i bit će napeto...

----------


## Ginger

z_b vibram draga, bilo bi vrijeme....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Eee moja Ginger...nekako smo zajedno krenule, ti već imaš 2 princeze...a ja nikako na zelenu granu  :Smile: ...nekako mislim da bi sad bilo idealno vrijeme za jednu moju  :Smile: 
I samo da mi je ponovno kod dr R....on mi je ostao u srcu kao naj dr općenito  :Smile: 
Tebi držim palce za treću srećicu....tj cara  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

:Love:  draga moja
da, davno smo pocele...
i stavrno se nadam da je doslo i tvoje vrijeme  :Smile: 
i kuzim tocno sto mislis za dr.R

----------


## snelly85

Da malo podignem temu,trenutno prikupljamo nalaze pa krecemo u prirodan postupak.
Mene zanima da li je moguce obaviti prirodan postupak bez stoperice?
Pitam jer sa obzirom na dg epi ne smijem uzimati nikakve hormone.Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## bubekica

> Da malo podignem temu,trenutno prikupljamo nalaze pa krecemo u prirodan postupak.
> Mene zanima da li je moguce obaviti prirodan postupak bez stoperice?
> Pitam jer sa obzirom na dg epi ne smijem uzimati nikakve hormone.Hvala na odgovoru.


stoperica ne bi trebala biti problematicna, vecinom se koristi ona koja sadrzi bhcg (a njega ce ti se tjelo naluciti u puno vecim kolicinama u trudnoci).

----------


## snelly85

Hvala na odgovoru sad mi je puno lakse  :Smile:

----------


## Anitsirk 84

eto obavili ultrazvuk, prije je bila cista 6 cm, sad na nalazu piše da se vidi ostatak ciste 27 mm, očito se prazni il je pukla, no javile su se dvije nove od 15 i 11 mm, svaki put nešto drugačije, ima jedan folikul 10 mm pa idem u ponedeljak na folikulometriju pa ćemo vidjet hoće li bit postupak

----------


## Anitsirk 84

obavili uzv, folikul 17 mm, danas štoperica u 22 h i u srijedu aspiracija, tj nadam se

----------


## Krtica

Ovdje veliko zatišje ili više nitko ne ide na prirodnjake osim evo mene koja ide u svoj very first ivf.
Pozdrav svima! napokon završila priču sa inseminacijama. Ovitrelle i brevactid čeka u hladnjaku pa što dr odluči ako do odluke dođe. Danas 2dc, sutra uzv da vidimo jajnike jesu ok. Uzbuđena jesam,optimistična ah... lagala bi kad bi rekla da nisam, al uplašena jesam. iz potpisa vidite moj fsh u nebesima, nalaz iz 1. mjeseca. Amh ne tako loš kako bi dr.Tomić rekao, al jajnici se pate.
Čitam da žene vade E2 pred ivf? Može li mi netko pojasniti u ćemu je kvaka? Moj je e2 na 3.dc 286 na zadnjem nalazu.
Sretnooooo svima!!!!

----------


## red pepper

> Ovdje veliko zatišje ili više nitko ne ide na prirodnjake osim evo mene koja ide u svoj very first ivf.
> Pozdrav svima! napokon završila priču sa inseminacijama. Ovitrelle i brevactid čeka u hladnjaku pa što dr odluči ako do odluke dođe. Danas 2dc, sutra uzv da vidimo jajnike jesu ok. Uzbuđena jesam,optimistična ah... lagala bi kad bi rekla da nisam, al uplašena jesam. iz potpisa vidite moj fsh u nebesima, nalaz iz 1. mjeseca. Amh ne tako loš kako bi dr.Tomić rekao, al jajnici se pate.
> Čitam da žene vade E2 pred ivf? Može li mi netko pojasniti u ćemu je kvaka? Moj je e2 na 3.dc 286 na zadnjem nalazu.
> Sretnooooo svima!!!!


Mislim da se estradiol prije postupka vadi da se vidi da li postoji kakva cista na jajniku koja onda može omesti stimulaciju..A to se vidi po tome ako je e2 previsok za folikularnu fazu ciklusa jer to znači da ta cista izlučuje estradiol..a neki traže i vađenje estradiola prije punkcije..To se ja mislim radi da se na temelju estradiola procijeni zrelost jajnih stanica..Ali većina mpo klinika to ne traži..

----------


## Krtica

Danas 3dc na uzv imam veliku cistu na lijevom jajniku. Desni ok. Dr nije zadovoljan. Moram opet u pon na uzv i dao mi je hitnu uputnicu za estradiol nek se nađe za svaki slučaj. Baš sam ljuta! Čekam taj ivf i sad ta cista prokleta. Ako na desnom bude vodeći folikul jel ima šanse da se ide na ivf il radije da idem sljedeći mjesec? Nadam se da nitko nije imao ovakvu nikakvu sreću ovdje. Ne znam ni sama da planoram il otpišem ovaj ciklus?

----------


## dazler

Cure ako netko zna: kada ispucaš sve prirodne preko HZZO, da li u bolnici možeš i dalje raditi prirodni,pa recimo sama kupiš štopericu?

----------


## bubekica

*dazler* ne, mozes raditi i dalje prirodni, ali placas njegovu punu cijenu, koliko je to tocno, pitaj u bolnici.

----------


## dazler

Ok,hvala Bubekica

----------


## Krtica

Jučer sam imala punkciju. Dosta sam poslije krvarila. Imali smo lijepu stanicu, prema riječima biologinje. Danas zovem, al nema novosti. Nema diobe, nema promjena. Sutra moram ponovo zvati. Znam da se stanica ne smije često vaditi iz i kubatora nego u određenim vremenskim intervalima. Kakva su vaša iskustva? Kad ste saznale imate li transfer?
Sretnoooo svima!!

----------


## dreamgirl

*Krtice*  moja iskustva s prirodnjacima ;2 puta  sam odmah nakon punkciji saznala da nema stanice, jedan put je bila stanica za koju su mi javili drugi dan da se nije oplodila i da nema transfera, i moja cetvrta sreca za koju su mi javili drugi dan da se oplodila i da je transfer 3 dan.

----------


## Krtica

Meni su danas rekli da ne znaju jel došlo do oplodnje. Prečudno mi je to. Kako ne znaju? Vidiš tebi su odmah rekli da nije i kraj. Meni su rekli da zovem sutra ponovo. Samo se mučim.

----------


## red pepper

Ma u rijeci ti kazu da dodjes treci dan nakon punkcije i onda ti kazu kakva je situacija i da li ce biti transfera..tako mi se cini i najbolje jer tada je sve jasno,a ovo prvi dan nakon punkcije moze recimo izgledat super,a da se prestane dijeliti isl..jer i sama cinjenica da li se oplodilo nis ne znacu ako se ne nastavi pravilno dijeliti..samo vas muce s tim da zovete svaki dan..

----------


## Krtica

Istina red paper. Bolje da ništa ne znam dok nije posve sigurno.

----------


## red pepper

jesi zvala danas?Što su ti rekli?Koliko stanica ima?Mislim da bi drugi dan nakon punkcije idealnobilo 4 stanice..

----------


## Krtica

Red pappper oplodila se i dobro misliš. Imamo 4stanice. Biloginja kaže da lijepo izgleda. Sutra transfer! nadam se da će biti sutra sve dobro i da ću kući sa mrvicom u sebi.
Hvala ti što pitaš!!!!

----------


## red pepper

Super,nadam se da ce sutra biti osamstanicni..javi kako je proslo!

----------


## Krtica

Evo transfer osmostanične mrvice je na sigurnom. Sada malo laganini i pokušati biti opuštena. :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

> Evo transfer osmostanične mrvice je na sigurnom. Sada malo laganini i pokušati biti opuštena.


Bravo! Vidiš da je ispalo idealno..samo si se bez veze sekirala zbog te prakse da morate zivkati svaki dan..Uživaj sad do bete i držim ti fige!

----------


## Krtica

Hvala red!!!! Sretno i tebi!

----------


## philipa

Evo i mene na ovim stranicama..danas sam dobila klomifen i 1.uzv mi je 7.DC.Kako se sve vrti oko Uskrsa koliko steputa  vi išle na FM do punkcije cca?

----------


## Krtica

Bok Philip! Ja sam išla svaki dan od 6dc do štoperice koja je bila 11dc.

----------


## philipa

Uh,nadala sam se da ću tamo tek poslije Uskrsa,ali vidjet ću šta kažu u četvrtak..Hvala ti i samo hrabro!!!

----------


## Krtica

Sretno!!! javlaj kako je bilo.  :Smile:

----------


## orange80

Evo da malo podignem temu sa pitanjem kako da rijesim dvojbu.
Nisam sigurna da li da kao moj prvi ivf (isci) ciklus odaberem prirodni ili stimulirani?
dr. predlaze da za pocetak napravimo prirodnjak jer sam vec rodila, ali ja bi prirodnjak rade ostavila za eventualnu pauzu izmedu dva stimulirana.
dijagnoza nam je losiji spermiogram (asteno) i moj fsh koji je jednom bio 13, a zadnji put 9.
S time da mom mpo-ovcu je prirodnjak bas prirodnjak bez klomi/femare, dakle samo stoperica.
isplati li se uopce trositi vrijeme i zivce na to?

----------


## pak

> Evo da malo podignem temu sa pitanjem kako da rijesim dvojbu.
> Nisam sigurna da li da kao moj prvi ivf (isci) ciklus odaberem prirodni ili stimulirani?
> dr. predlaze da za pocetak napravimo prirodnjak jer sam vec rodila, ali ja bi prirodnjak rade ostavila za eventualnu pauzu izmedu dva stimulirana.
> dijagnoza nam je losiji spermiogram (asteno) i moj fsh koji je jednom bio 13, a zadnji put 9.
> S time da mom mpo-ovcu je prirodnjak bas prirodnjak bez klomi/femare, dakle samo stoperica.
> isplati li se uopce trositi vrijeme i zivce na to?



Ja sam isto za ostavljanje prirodnjaka izmedju stimuliranih. Moj dr. je inzistirao na prirodnjacima koji su kod mene ispali cisto gubljenje vremena kojeg bas i nemam obzirom na godine.Tebi zelim ljepsi scenarij.
Ako se mozes dogovoriti sa dr. napravi ono sta osjecas da je bolje za tebe.

----------


## orange80

tnx pak.

ma ja mislim da bi za mene za početak najbolje bilo napraviti blagu stimulaciju,
ali mi nije jasno kako to da se u nekim klinikama ciklus sa pokojim klomijem/femarom i štopericom
računa kao prirodni, a negdje stimulirani. a sve jednako plaća HZZO.

----------


## pak

Ja sam bila u cistom prirodnjaku, samo stoperica.
Probaj predloziti dr da idete sa klomifenom ako ti nece racunati kao stimulirani.
Svaka bolnica vodi svoju politiku ali u biti mislim da je sve stvar dr. i koliko su otvoreni za dogovor. Osobno nebi pristala da mi cisti klomifenski postupak u kojem dobijem 1 j.s. racunaju kao stimulirani. Postoji opcija ako se pokrene vise od 1-2 j.s. dodavanje dodatne stimulacije i onda se to moze  racunati kao stimulirani postupak.

----------


## orange80

[QUOTE=pak;2748765]Ja sam bila u cistom prirodnjaku, samo stoperica.
Probaj predloziti dr da idete sa klomifenom ako ti nece racunati kao stimulirani.
Svaka bolnica vodi svoju politiku ali u biti mislim da je sve stvar dr. i koliko su otvoreni za dogovor. Osobno nebi pristala da mi cisti klomifenski postupak u kojem dobijem 1 j.s. racunaju kao stimulirani. *Postoji opcija ako se pokrene vise od 1-2 j.s. dodavanje dodatne stimulacije i onda se to moze  racunati kao stimulirani postupak.[/*QUOTE]

tnx. probat ću ga još pitati za ovu opciju boldano

pošto bolje reagiram na femaru (klomi mi jako stanji sluznicu, dobijem tonu gljivica isl) pitala sam da li bi mogla
uzeti npr. minimalnu dozu femare (dobijem 2jc) i da mi se računa kao prirodni, ali je rekao da ne može.
što se njega tiče, ne bi se moglo niti s klomijem.

ovo bi bio čisti prirodni, a s obzirom na ne pretjerano dobru rezervu j.c., ne dobar spermiogram mislim da je šteta
uopće gubiti vrijeme odlaska na folikulometrije,

----------


## MallaPlava

Meni su na vv klomifenski postupak računali kao prirodnjak. S jednim jajnikom dobila u prvom pokušaju 4 js, a  u drugom 6 js. Kod mene je to bila opcija zbog ranijih malignih procesa, ali se pokazao kao vrlo dobar izbor, trudnoća i jedan smrzlić. U tri čista prirodnjaka nismo imali dobar tajming i svaki put bi folikul pukao prije punkcije. 
Sretno što god odlučila!!

----------


## orange80

evo opet ja podižem temu sa pitanjem:
koliko je zapravo teško/lako uloviti j.c. u prirodnom ciklusu
s obzirom da se ne daju nikakvi lijekovi koji bi regulirali vrijeme pucanja folikula?
ili vam štoperica stvarno djeluje na način da potakne sazrijevanje i da vam folikul pukne
u baš određeno vrijeme?

kad sam bila na inseminacijama, i kad sam još nekoliko puta koristila štopericu, folikuli su mi redovito pucali 
prije nego je proteklo 36 sati od davanja štoperice, 
makar na koju veličinu folikula je dobila (16,5-20)

kako ste ih uspijevali uloviti?

----------


## Ginger

pa, nije bas lako, rekla bih
ali, od moja tri prirodnjaka, samo u jednom mi je pobjegla, folikul puko vecer prije punkcije, tocno sam osjetila
iz druga dva sam rodila dvije predivne djevojcice  :Zaljubljen: 
svaki put sam primila stopericu, koliko znam, ona ide uvijek

----------


## orange80

> pa, nije bas lako, rekla bih
> ali, od moja tri prirodnjaka, samo u jednom mi je pobjegla, folikul puko vecer prije punkcije, tocno sam osjetila
> iz druga dva sam rodila dvije predivne djevojcice 
> svaki put sam primila stopericu, koliko znam, ona ide uvijek


a ova dva puta kad ste ulovili, punkcija je bila 36 sata nakon štoperice ili manje?

jel moguće da nekome štoperica djeluje tako da folikuli pucaju nakon 24 ili još manje
i onda to dr. uzme u obzir i punkcije radi ranije. Ili svi pod obavezno rade na 36 sati?

----------


## Ginger

ne sjecam se tocno, al mislim da je bilo nesto manje od 36 sati
moguce je da popuca nakon 24 sata, ovisi i o samom folikulu, ne samo tajmingu stoperice
bas zato ga je i tesko uloviti

----------


## Ginger

e, al nije problem samo uloviti
treba biti i taman zrela, ni premalo ni previse, pa se treba oploditi, pa se treba pravilno razvijati...
zato i jest uspjesnost prirodnjaka tako mala
ja sam na njih isla samo zato sto nisam htjela cekati do sljedece stimulacije, bilo mi je to predugo
htjela sam odmah u sljedecem ciklusu biti u pogonu
i tako je i bilo, oba uspjesna prirodnjaka bila su u ciklusu odmah nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog

----------


## orange80

znam Ginger da je to tek prva stepenica, 
ali neke nemaju izbora pa moraju samo na prirodnjake (ili modificirane prirodnjake)

ovo tvoje je više iznimka nego pravilo, a i mislim da ima veze što očito ti i nemaš neku težu dijagnozu ili se varam?
hoću reći, vjerojatno je lakše curama kojima su hormoni koliko toliko u redu (pa idu na IVF zbog npr. lošeg spermiograma), 
uloviti i tu jednu js u prirodnjaku jer im se njihov ciklus ponaša po nekim kakvim takvim pravilima. 

ovako kad ti FSH i sve divlja, onda tu nema pravila, folikuli pucaju jednom na 18, drugi put na 24, jednom na 11 dc drugi put na 17 dc,
i mislim da je tu štoperica možda i zanemariv faktor (ono da se osigura da će puknuti, ali kad - ne zna se)

----------


## Ginger

a da, rekla bih da sam iznimka (ona sretna)
ja nemam nikakvu dijagnozu, nesto nizi amh, al moj dr kaze da je u cijeloj prici i nebitan (za moj konkretan slucaj)
problem jest "samo" jako los spermiogram

----------


## Lajka

Da se i ja javim sa svojim iskustvom prirodnjaka. Prvi ivf uopce mi je bio prirodnjak, i sve je ispalo dobro. Cak su u labosu nahvalili js, da super izgleda itd..., oplodila se i vracena kao osmostanicna, i nikad necu prezaliti sto nije pozivjela  :Sad: 
Dobila sam brevactid kao stopericu i aspiracija je bila nakon 36 sati. 
Gleda se velicina folikula i dan ciklusa.
U drugom pokusaju prirodnjaka folikul je pukao, i ja bih takoder rekla da sam tocno osjetila. Pitala sam sestru da sto uopce znaci ta stoperica ( bila sam jadna i ljuta ko pas), rekla mi da je to samo pomoc, a ne da ce bas 100% sprijeciti odlazak js, i da svatko drugacije reagira na nju, kao i na svaki lijek.
I, da u petrovoj je prirodnjak bez ikakvih lijekova, a na vv klomifen racunaju pod prirodni.
I, naravno, cim ste osudeni na tu samo jednu folikulu, naravno da se sanse za uspjeh drasticno smanjuju.
Tesko je tempirati skoro u sekundu puno stvari koje se moraju poklopiti.
Ako ce se dr sloziti, sad cu opet traziti prirodni pokusaj.

----------


## bubekica

malo cu se ubaciti u pricu za stopericama - uvrijezeno je POGRESNO vjerovanje da stoperica sprecava pucanje folikula, pretpostavljam da je to tako zbog njenog naziva.
ali - prica je drugacija - stoperica potice zavrsno sazrijevanje folikula i nema takvu direktnu vezu s pucanjem. zove se stoperica jer njenim davanje pocinje odbrojavanje do 36h koliko najvise smije proci do punkcije.

----------


## Ginger

tako je bubek
meni i jesu punkcije bile prije tih 36 sati

----------


## Lajka

Cim imalo krenete u to odmah shvatite, a i lijecnici vam kazu, o postotku uspjesnosti "hvatanja" te jedne folikule, tako da stvarno morate biti jako neobavijesteni kad bi se isli pouzdavati samo u stopericu. Nitko ni od lijecnika nikad ne navodi stopericu kao kljucni faktor.
Kad bi ona bila kljucna, onda ne bismo uopce imale problema ni strahovanja za tu folikulu. A svi znamo da na taj zavrsni uzv idemo ko na streljanje.
Nitko od lijecnika ne kaze, - ok, sad stoperica pa za xy sati sigurna aspiracija! 
I oni, i mi znamo da je to pitanje srece i dobre procjene...

----------


## orange80

ok, znamo da je tu jednu js u prirodnom ciklusu teško uloviti i ne moramo to svaka ponaosob ponavljati.
mene zanima kako tu "tešku" situaciju ipak pokušati ublažiti, odnosno povećati si šanse.
jeli ima nekog kome je dr. išao raditi aspiraciju na 12 ili 24 sata od štoperice, na koju veličinu itd.

jeli nekome davan Orgalutran u prirodnom ili modificiranom prirodnom IVF-u. Ima li to smisla?

----------


## bubekica

*orange* jeste kombinirali prirodnjak s LH trakicama?

ja zasad iza sebe imam iskustvo jednom klomifenskog gdje je prerano dana stoperica (na 16mm) i sva 3 folikula su bila "prazna".
iduci put planiramo malo bolje uciljati pomocu LH trakica, a citala sam da se pucanje moze sprijeciti i neofenom, ali sam zaboravila doze.

----------


## Ginger

ja sam u zadnjem kontrolirala LH trakicama i vadila estradiol cini mi se svaka dva dana (civjece, kako sam brzo zaboravila tehnikalije)
i progesteron na pocetku ciklusa, jer je dr htio potvrditi da nije cista od prethodnog stimuliranog umjesto folikula
i uzv svaka dva dana, aspiracija bila na 13 dc

----------


## orange80

> *orange* jeste kombinirali prirodnjak s LH trakicama?
> 
> ja zasad iza sebe imam iskustvo jednom klomifenskog gdje je prerano dana stoperica (na 16mm) i sva 3 folikula su bila "prazna".
> iduci put planiramo malo bolje uciljati pomocu LH trakica, a citala sam da se pucanje moze sprijeciti i neofenom, ali sam zaboravila doze.


misliš sa lh trakicama, a bez štoperice?
jer kad se uzme štoperica onda je lh pozitivna radi nje.
ili kako si mislila?


ja sam inače ona kojoj lh trakice nikada u životu nisu pokazale pozitivan rezultat.

----------


## bubekica

stoperica ide tek kad je LH trakica pozitivna, ako se cilja s LH trakicama.
nisu LH trakice pozitivne zbog stoperice.

----------


## Ginger

jep, tako je bilo i kod mene
a sto je lijepo lh pozitivan nakon stoperice  :lool:  bio mi je ljepsi nego onaj na betu kad je doslo do trudnoce

----------


## Lajka

Orange, za tu "stopericu" bas treba naglasiti da ne znaci bas nista, jer, kako vidimo, ima onih koji misle da je njome problem rijesen...
Bas zato jer nitko nista ne objasni, pa saznamo iz iskustva, vecinom kad je prekasno.
Mene, eto zanima sad taj orgukatan ili kako vec, sto si navela, jer osobno nikad cula za njega? Sto je to, i cemu sluzi?
Mislim da oni idu za tim da stoperica drzi 36 sati, i tako se i povode. Na 12 sati cisto sumnjam...
Mislim, tko ce to znati... 
Meni su u oba ta prirodna folikiuli bili max 17, s tim da je ovaj drugi i pukao, a u stimuliranom su bili 19 pa nezreli, i zbrckani tako da se samo jedan oplodio. A zbog velicine su ih htjeli vaditi vec 9. dan.
U stimulaciji je problem to sto brzo narastu, i onda ih vaditi zbog velicine, a zapravo su stanice skroz nezrele.

Zato je vazno znati ciklus, a cini mi se da se na to slabo obraca pozornost...

----------


## bubekica

> jep, tako je bilo i kod mene
> a sto je lijepo lh pozitivan nakon stoperice  bio mi je ljepsi nego onaj na betu kad je doslo do trudnoce


znam da hoce lh trakica registrirati hcg, al bas bude pozitivna???

----------


## Lajka

Ps., sto su to lh trakice? 
Cemu sluze? Ja bih htjela sad u prirodni, pa da znam reci doktoru sto da mi da  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*Lajka* orgalutran sluzi za sprecavanje preranog pucanja folikula.
ne znam zasto i dalje pises da "stoperica drzi". nista ona ne drzi, ona potice sazrijevanje folikula.

LH trakice su test trakice koje detektiraju skok LH hormona.

----------


## Ginger

> znam da hoce lh trakica registrirati hcg, al bas bude pozitivna???


ma bila mi je pozitivna ko testna
jos uvije ju imam

----------


## bubekica

> ma bila mi je pozitivna ko testna
> jos uvije ju imam


ha da, ima smisla. al mislim da to ovisi o lh trakici, ne detektiraju sve hcg.
a mozda ti je detektirala i surge?
jesi radila trakicu prije stoperice?
 :sherlock:

----------


## Ginger

> ha da, ima smisla. al mislim da to ovisi o lh trakici, ne detektiraju sve hcg.


imala sam one s neta, saveontests cini mi se

----------


## orange80

> stoperica ide tek kad je LH trakica pozitivna, ako se cilja s LH trakicama.
> nisu LH trakice pozitivne zbog stoperice.


meni lh nikad nije pozitivna, najbliže što sam tome vidjela je bila blijeda blijeda testna crtica,
a lj pozitivna samo nakon štoperice.
bubi kako misliš da lh nije pozitivna zbog štoperice? pa je!

----------


## Ginger

jesam, bila je pozitivna i nakon toga je isla stoperica
pisala sam ju opet drugi dan
odgovarala sam bubekici

----------


## bubekica

ocito je  :Smile: 
*ginger* pomotala sam se cijela. jel onda mislis da je ta nakon stoperice bila pozitiva od LH surge-a ili hcg-a iz stoperice?

----------


## Ginger

> ocito je 
> *ginger* pomotala sam se cijela. jel onda mislis da je ta nakon stoperice bila pozitiva od LH surge-a ili hcg-a iz stoperice?


mislim da je od hcg, bila je jos tamnija od one prije stoperice (pozitivne)
dr mi je rekao da hoce to tako

----------


## bubekica

onda smo rijesili misterij  :Smile: 
ispricavam se na krivim info...

----------


## Ginger

pa nisi nista krivo rekla
ja sam bila samo znatizeljna  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

pa jesam, napisala sam da LH trakice nisu pozitivne od stoperice  :Laughing: 
pritom misleci bas na pozitivnu - da je testna tamnija od kontrolne.

----------


## Lajka

> *Lajka* orgalutran sluzi za sprecavanje preranog pucanja folikula.
> ne znam zasto i dalje pises da "stoperica drzi". nista ona ne drzi, ona potice sazrijevanje folikula.
> 
> LH trakice su test trakice koje detektiraju skok LH hormona.


Gdje i kako se moze dobiti orgalutran?
Pisem da stoperica drzi jer, kako sam shvatila, ona se daje kad su folikuli ionako u fazi sazrijevanja pa im ne treba poticaj za sazrijevanje, nego bas suprotno, odgadanje konacnog sazrijevanja tocnije receno-, izbacivanja js.
Svima nam u tijelu js sazrijevaju u folikulima, i onda se iz njih izbacuju, a stopericom bi se trebalo zaustaviti to izbacivanje na nekoliko sati kad je stanica dovoljno zrela, znaci, da stanica ostane u folikulu do aspiracije. 
Ja sam to tako shvatila, ispravi me ako grijesim...

----------


## Ginger

aaaaaaaaaa
ma ja sam isla piskit opet, jer sam ih imala brdo, a bas ne zanimalo hoce li biti pozitivn, s obzirom na oni temu na prije zaceca
iako, naravno, ne treba ih koristiti kao test za trudnocu

----------


## bubekica

*Lajka* taj lijek se ne daje u prirodnom ciklusu.
nisi u pravu za stopericu, treci put ponavljam - ona ne odgadja pucanje folikula.

----------


## Lajka

Stopericu shvacam ko taj orangutan...
Ne kuzim zasto bi mi davali lijek za poticanje sazrijevanja folikula kad ionako ide svom kraju?. 
Mislim da je najveca umjetnost zadrzati taj folikul nepuknutim do aspuracije, a ne da mi ga jos idu sazrijevati  :Smile: 
( sala mala...)

----------


## Lajka

Ok, nisam to znala...
Kad ti u bolnici nitko nista ne kaze kako spada. Hvala!!!
Ps.m zasto onda pisete o tom lijeku na temu u prirodnom postupku?? Zbunjuje.

----------


## bubekica

mislim da je *orange* pitala za njega, dal se daje u prirodnjacima, ja nisam cula.

----------


## Ginger

> *Lajka* taj lijek se ne daje u prirodnom ciklusu.
> nisi u pravu za stopericu, treci put ponavljam - ona ne odgadja pucanje folikula.


Potpis!
Stoperica NE odgadja pucanje folikula

----------


## Lajka

Sad ste me totalno nabrijale  :Smile: )
Sad cu ih kad dodem sljedeci put u bolnicu sve izresetati pitanjima!

----------


## bubekica

al izresetaj doktore, ne sestre  :Wink:

----------


## ljube

> *Lajka* taj lijek se ne daje u prirodnom ciklusu.
> nisi u pravu za stopericu, treci put ponavljam - ona ne odgadja pucanje folikula.


bubek dobro zbori, ono što se može pokušati za sprječavanje pucanja folikula je 600 mg/dan ibuprofena, na dan štoperice i dan nakon nje 

i prolongirana (produžena) primjena klomifena koči LH pred ovulaciju, po jedan dnevno do dana štoperice

----------


## Varnica

Ja sam dobila voltarene na dan štoperice i sljedeći, ali je svejedno folikul puknuo par sati prije zakazane punkcije. Bez voltarena mi pukne večer prije punkcije. Nikako ulovit!  :Undecided:

----------


## eryngium

Mogu vam napisati svoje iskustvo iz prirodnjaka pa možda nekome pomogne. 
Prvi put štoperica na folikul od 16mm, negativna lh trakica i uspješna aspiracija nekih cca 34h nakon štoperice. Drugi put, folikul 18,5mm, lh trakica pozitivna 6h prije štoperice i prema očekivanju folikul baj-baj. Treći prirodnjak, folikul 17mm, negativna lh trakica (tek je krenula tamniti) i punkcija isto cca 34-35h nakon štoperice s uspješnom aspiracijom na 10dc. Iz ovog trećeg pokušaja evo me na 8+6.
Koliko vidim iz svog primjera ako dođe do prirodnog lh skoka štoperica služi kao dodatni trigger za pucanje folikula i onda ono pravilo služenja bhcg-a kao tajming mehanizma pada u vodu. Dok nema prirodnog skoka lh, bhcg preuzima njegovu ulogu i onda su šanse za uspješnu aspriaciju jako dobre. Naravno, ovo vrijedi za moj slučaj LUF sindroma gdje mi folikuli u praćenih 6 ciklusa bez štoperice nikad nisu pukli. Možda mi je to pomoglo da od dvije punkcije dobijem dvije stanice.  :Yes:

----------


## orange80

Eryngium, super si to detaljno napisala.
Tebi je sreca sto si ipak imala i sama vlastiti  kakav-takav ( detektabilan) lh surge. I ja imam Luf u svakom drugom ciklusu , ali mi surge nikad nije dovoljan da ga detektiram lh trakicama

tnx cure sto ste podijelile sve ove moguce varijante dodavanja lijekova za sprecavanje pucanja.

Ja cu dobiti orgalutran u potpuno prirodnom ciklusu jer izgleda da mi je to jedina sansa, jaku stimulaciju ne smijem, na slabu ne reagiram tak da moram optimatizirati sansu za taj jedan folikul iz prirodnog

----------


## orange80

cure evo opet podižem temu sa pitanjem:

dakle bila sam u modificiranom prirodnom, dakle femara + štoperica,
razvio se je samo jedan folikul i kad sam došla na punkciju dr. je rakao da je već puknuo.

10 dana kasnije dolazim na uzv pregled pred idući ciklus (jer bi išli u stimulaciju) i dr vidi na tom mjestu žuto tijelo, ali još
i jednu cistu (?) i propisuje mi proveru 8 dana x3 tablete (koju se ja iskreno, užasno bojim piti)
kako je moguće da se je pojavila neka cista koje na dan punkcije nije bilo?
je li se to kome od vas desilo i kako se je stvar razvijala dalje?

----------


## eryngium

Nemam takvog iskustva ali rekla bih da je ta cista posljedica hormonalnog disbalansa, kao što obično jesu. Što ti je dr rekao za to? 
S cistom ne možeš u stimulaciju jer ju ona popapa. Bez obzira bila slaba ili jaka. Tako da ako ti je neće punktirati tablete su ti jedina opcija da je se riješiš u normalnom vremenskom okviru. Inače te ciste se mogu vući mjesecima ako nemaš sreće. Meni bi se luf-ovi riješili sami od ciklusa do ciklusa ili bi ih ev. vukla 2-3mj. To je bio najdulji interval. Ne znamda li ti se isplati čekati i vidjeti ako će sama otići bye bye.

----------


## orange80

Dr. Mi je dao proveru da se rijesi ta cista sto prije. I on kaze da zbog ciste ne mogu na stimulaciju.
Imala sam ja prvi puta u zivotu cistu prije 2-3 mjeseca i nestala je kroz par dana. Odnosno 3dc kad sam isla na uzv radi stimulacije sam imala cistu, a onda je 8 dc nije bilo.
nadam se da ce mi se javiti netko sa dobrim iskustvom pijenja provere. Ovo sto sam citala do sada, sve su nek losa iskustva  :Sad:

----------


## snelly85

Pozdrav,podizem temu nadam se da ima jos nekoga tko ide u priodnjake.Bila sam na konzulacijama,preporucen ivf/icsi.Za lijekove sam na listi za 3.mj.Doktor mi je rekao kad budu gotovi nalazi hormona da se narucim za pregled.Narucena sam 16.11 ali menga je dosla 2 dana ranije tako da mi je tada 11.dc.Zanima me da li je prekasno da se krene u prirodni postupak.Zao bi mi bilo da propadne ciklus  :Sad: hvala na odgovorima

----------


## tanatana

Snelly, a da nazoveš i kažeš da je mjesečnica uranila, pa nek te naruče ranije?
Štopericu u prirodnom sam dobila kada je folikul 17mm velik, meni to obično pada na 11-12.dc u prirodnom ciklusu. Sad ovisi koji dan je kod tebe inače ovulacija i ako ti folikul na 11. dc bude manji ili 17mm nije kasno, ako je veći ne znam da li će doktor odlučiti ipak probati ili ne.

----------


## snelly85

Nazvala sam ali sestra je rekla da nije problem i neka dodem kako sam narucena.Meni su ovulacije 14-15 d,a ciklusi 27 dana.Joj sad si mi ulila nadu jer bas tad sam na godisnjem i bas mi je pasalo da u miru mogu ic na prirodnjak.Nadam se da ce se dr slozit tj. da nece bit prekasno.

----------


## snelly85

Evo mene cure sa novostima.Rekla sam dr.T da mi je menga uranila i narucio me 7dc.Ali tada je bio dr. K koji je rekao da nema smisla radit uzv jer nema kaj za vidjet ?! I tako ja opet dodem 10.dc kod dr.T.Vidio se 1 folikul na desnom jajniku velicine 15mm,end 10mm.I dr me naruci za 2 dana (ne znam zasto me nije narucio odmah sljedeci dan).
Danas 12.dc folikul buknuo na 20mm,end 14mm i dr.K me pita zasto nisam dosla jucer,nije bio zadovoljan odg da mi je dr.T rekao da dodem danas.Dr.K nije bio siguran dal je ovulacija vec pocela.Dao mi je danas u 9 i 30h stopericu i narucio sutra za punkciju u 8 h.
E sad, ja svugdje citam da punkcija ide na 34-36 h nakon stoperice.
Meni nece proci ni 24h.
Ima li uopce smisla se nadat?
Jucer sam piskila lh trakicu oko 18 30h i tek je pocela tamnit.
Danas je folikul bio tu.....a sutra ko zna  :Sad: 
Malo je rec da sam tuzna i razocarana iako nije jos sve gotovo.
Znam da je postotak uspjesnosti mali ali stalno me muci misao da je sve moglo biti bolje samo da me dr.T narucio dan ranije na uzv.
Eto to je to od mene.Sutra ocekujte nastavak,a do tad drzite fige

----------


## Black Girl

Snelly, i ja cu u prirodnjak, u 1. mjesecu dok cekamo 4. za stiulirani. Vidim da spominjes dr T i dr K. Sto znaci da smo u istoj bolnici.. Bila sam i ja danas tamo, na prvim k

----------


## Black Girl

Na prvim konzultacijama, oko pola 10. Mozda smo se i vidjele  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

Hahahahha pa sigurno sam te vidjela nije danas bila guzva ......opisi se  :Smile:  
ja sam bila sa muzem....ja plava on plav  :Smile:

----------


## Black Girl

Uh, a ja nisam bas puno gledala po cekaoni.. Ja sam dosla sa sogoricom, sjedila sam na stolici uz zid wc-a  :Smile:  Imala sam plavu majcu i bez maramu..

----------


## snelly85

a znam  :Smile:  vas dvije ste pricale sa jos jednom gospodom...ja sam sjedila odmah do vas....bez vesta  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

javi se na pp da ne zachetavamo temu

----------


## Inesz

Cure, u Vinigradskoj se na stimulirani čeka 6 mjeseci?


Snelly, zašto su tako žurili s ovim prirodnjakom? Kad je sve bilo tako zbrkano,  zašto nisu išli u sljedećem ciklusu?
 Znaš sigurno da imamo pravo na samo 2 prirodnjaka preko HZZO-a. 
Pitaj ih hoće li ti obračunati postupak ako ne dodje do aspiracije ili ako ne bude jajne stanice?

----------


## snelly85

Evo cure javljam sretnu vijest  :Smile:  imamo stanicu  :Smile:   Cak mi je i punkcija ostala u dobrom sijecanju.Nije me ni malo zabolilo,a ne boli ni sad.
 sutra u 10 h zovemo lab.Drzite mi fige  :Smile: 
Inesz,ja sam na listi za 3.mj tak da ceka se na ljekove 5-6mj.

----------


## Jolica30

Mozda je glupo sto pitam ali zasto imamo pravo na teret hzzo na samo dva postupka u prirodnom ciklusu??

----------


## snelly85

E to ni ja ne znam,takav je zakon.Sta ces  :Sad:  ...a ja cu vjerojatno morat pisat da mi stimulirane zamijene za prirodne....jer nije pametno da primam stimulaciju.
Samo ne znam kome se pise ta molba i sta ako se ne odobri....
Ali za sad se nadam da ce se stanica oplodit i pokusavam biti optimisticna  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Mozda je glupo sto pitam ali zasto imamo pravo na teret hzzo na samo dva postupka u prirodnom ciklusu??


prije 2012. je taj broj bio neograničen, pa se tome zbog štednje željelo stati u kraj, pa su postupke na koje smo imali pravo od 2009- 2012. (tad smo imali pravo na 6 stimuliranih ciklusa - a broj nestimuliranih je bio neograničen i nije bilo ograničenje u dobi žene) skratili na samo 4 stimulirana plus dva u nestimuliranom ciklusu a dob žene su ograničili na 42 godine. Štednja - vjeruj mi - ništa drugo nego štednja u liječenju neplodnosti. Još ako k tome dodamo da niti stimulirani ciklusi više uglavnom u državnim bolnicama nisu baš dobro stimulirani, ušteda je još veća - a rezultati i uspješnost sve manja Jolice. 

Ali pacijenti na to uglavnom su oglušili - evo vidi ti slučaj snelly85, ona ne može na stimulirani (zaboravila sam razloge snelly85, pa please dopiši), ona će morati moliti da joj broj stimuliranih na koje ima pravo nekako pretvore u nestimulirane.... koji apsurd, ali to je naša realnost. No snelly85, ti znaš kakvi su uspjesi u prirodnjacima? oko 6%..... svakako držim fige da se put od jednog folikula, do jedne stanice kod tebe pretvori u daljni put do transfera embrija pa onda i do te toliko željene trudnoće.

----------


## snelly85

Znam ja da su postoci mali.Ali ipak u meni cuci nada...i mali postotak je sansa za uspjeh.
Moje dijagnoze zbog kojih nije pametna stimulacija:epilepsija (koja je sad pod kontrolom ali bi se napadaji mogli pojavit uzimanjem hormona),hidrocefalus,hipertireoza,nizak amh 5.5.....
Zalosna je cinjenica da cu ja morat nekog doslovno molit da ustedi na meni i dopusti mi te prirodnjake.Ali sta ces,izbove koze ne mogu.Za sada sam sretna da smo uspjeli ulovit stqnicu.Idemo korak po korak.

----------


## bubekica

Zakon kaze 6 ivf, od kojih 2 u prirodnom. Ostala 4 mogu biti kakva hoces ne obvezuje da budu stimulirani...

----------


## Jolica30

Nazalost, neznam dali je gore 2 prirodna ili ovih 4 stimuliranih, da je barem broj prirodnih neogranicen...ovako kada iskoristis tih 6 postupaka ako nemas mogucnosti dignuti kredit i ici po svoju bebicu nikog nije briga za to...  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

da, Jolice, tako je to  :Sad: 
a ima i onih koji bi rado ukinuli mpo

snelly, da, uspjesnost prirodnjaka je mala
al kako je to tebi jedina opcija, evo da te malo utjesim
ja imam dvoje djece iz prirodnjaka, moja najstarija i moja najmladja kcer  :Smile: 
obje iz prirodnjaka koji je isao u ciklusu nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog  :Wink:

----------


## eryngium

I moj mirišljavi smotuljak od 3kg je došao iz 2.prirodnjaka kao 6st na treći dan. Ima nade.  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## snelly85

Hvala curke na podrsci,iskreno kad vidim vase potpise to mi da takvu nadu da sam sva u oblacima.
Znam da ima nade i bit ce jednom.Ja ne odustajem.Ali moram priznat da posto me punkcija nije ni malo bolila da mi najteze pada ovo cekanje.Tesko to psihicki podnosim jer  ni inace nisam strpljiva osoba.
Inace sam dosta pesimiaticna,a sad kad smo uspjeli ulovit stanicu oprao me takav adrenalin i pozitiva.Veseli me i sama ta cinjenica da jajna stanica nije pobjegla.I tako danas cjeli dan izumijenjuju se osijecaji euforije i straha.Ali ipak prevladava euforija.Pokusavam sama sebe spustit na zemlju da ako i ne dode do oplodnje da se ne razocaram previse.Ali ne uspijeva mi bas,ta neka nada nestrpljivo cuci i samo nakedanput iskoci.Eto,sad mislim da necu od nestrpljenja i ovih mijesanih osijecaja dozivjet sutra da cujem novosti iz laba.Oprostite na dugom postu ali znam da razumijete,ipak mi je prvi ivf.

----------


## Jolica30

Mrzim to što nam uskraćuju ono na što bi svaki par trebao imati pravo, liječiti neplodnost, omogućiti nam maksimalno da se ostvarimo kao majke.... Žalosno je što u našoj vladi postoje ljudi koji to žele ukinuti, jer vjerovatno ne znaju kako je boriti se za svoj smotuljak  :Sad:

----------


## Jolica30

Snelly  :Love:

----------


## Ginger

snelly  :Love: 

Jolice, ne govorim o vladi

----------


## Jolica30

Ginger znam, vjerujem da onih kojima mpo nije bitan ima svuda, nažalost  :Sad:  . Ja koja čekam svoj prvi ivf sam sretna što postoji taj način liječenja jer inače nikada ne bih imala mogućnost postati mama  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

Ma ne mora im biti bitan, stvarno
Samo ne trebaju onemugucavati lijecenje onima kojima treba i koji ga zele

----------


## snelly85

Ja se nadam da ce nam svima uspjet.Samo ne odustat.Uvijek ima nade.
Mene cure zanima,ako ove godine ne uspijem iskoristit  ova 2 prirodna jel se taj jexan kaj je ostao prebacuje u iducu godinu?

----------


## Jolica30

Pa snelly po mojoj nekoj logici bi trebao, u toku liječenja imaš pravo iskoristiti ta 2 prirodna i 4 stimulirana kada god ti želiš. Barem sam ja to tako shvatila  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

a i po meni je to logicno ali vidis da je  tu sve nekak van logike  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

Cure,cemu sluzi andol 100 nakon transfera?
sad aam vidla da mi to pise za terapiju nakon transfera.

----------


## pak

> I moj mirišljavi smotuljak od 3kg je došao iz 2.prirodnjaka kao 6st na treći dan. Ima nade. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2



Ovo mi je promaklo.Cestitam na momcicu!

----------


## pak

> Cure,cemu sluzi andol 100 nakon transfera?
> sad aam vidla da mi to pise za terapiju nakon transfera.


snelly andol ili aspirin( ako imas osjetljiv zeludac) daje se radi bolje prokrvljenosti jer on razrijedjuje krv.
Koristi se kod zena koje imaju trombofiliju kao terapija prije transfera a onda se nastavlja sa drugim lijekovima. Neki dr. ga daju preventivno svim pacijetima. Naci ces vise o tome npr. tu 
http://forum.roda.hr/archive/index.php/t-39033.html
Sretno!

----------


## Kadauna

> Zakon kaze 6 ivf, od kojih 2 u prirodnom. Ostala 4 mogu biti kakva hoces ne obvezuje da budu stimulirani...


joj točno bube - stalno zaboravim da uopće ne moraš stimulirati ako ne želiš. Uglavnom sukladno zakonu: 



> (2) *O odabiru postupka medicinski pomognute oplodnje* (prirodni ciklus, blaža ili standardna stimulacija ovulacije) *odlučuje bračni, odnosno izvanbračni drug ili žena* iz članka 10. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona* zajedno s liječnikom* specijalistom ginekologije i opstetricije s užom specijalizacijom iz humane reprodukcije.


ovo kao da je pisano za neku idealnu 2025. godinu - bar što se tiče državnih bolnica da skupa sa svojim liječnikom odlučujemo o odabire NEstimulacije. Još uvijek se dogodi da pacijenti ne znaju svoju stimulaciju nego rade ono što im sestra kaže - ili odu u bolnicu na pikanje - i da na dan punkcije i ne saznaju koliko su dobili jajnih stanica,.......

----------


## snelly85

Cureeeee,jos jedna sretna vijest  :Smile:  
OPLODILAAAAAAA SE  :Smile: 
Stanica je xy  :Smile: 
sutra u 9h opet zovem jel se dijeli pa ako da transfer za 2 dana  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> Ovo mi je promaklo.Cestitam na momcicu!


Hvala pak!  :Kiss:  

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Inesz

I ja se pridružujem. Velike čestitke  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> I ja se pridružujem. Velike čestitke


Hvala! I još jednom hvala na svim savjetima i preporukama!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## snelly85

Cure,sutra je transfer.Mrva je  danas dvosatnicna.
Znaci sutra ce bit 4 stanicna.
Rekla je embriologica da posto je samo jedna stanica strah ih cekat 3.dan.
Jel ima ko iskustvo da se mbrij vraca 2 dan?
kakve su sanse?
drzite fige za mog borca  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Cestitam snelly  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Cure,sutra je transfer.Mrva je  danas dvosatnicna.
> Znaci sutra ce bit 4 stanicna.
> Rekla je embriologica da posto je samo jedna stanica strah ih cekat 3.dan.
> Jel ima ko iskustvo da se mbrij vraca 2 dan?
> kakve su sanse?
> drzite fige za mog borca


snelly sretno sutra  :Smile:  
Cek kad je tebi bila punkcija? Zar nije danas vec drugi dan??

----------


## snelly85

19.11 je bila punkcija.
Ali jucer kad sam zvala dal se oplodilo embriolog mi ke rekao da danas zovem pa ako se dijeli da je za 2 dana transfer.
A danas me zvala embriologica da se lijepo podjelilo na 2 stanice transfer je sutra.
Ja ne znam kak se racunaju ti dani do tiansfera?
jel se racunaju od dana punkcije ili od dana oplodnje?
Joj cure sad sam sretna i zabrinuta,ne znam jel prerano za sutra vratit?
Ja sam mislila da se vraca kad je 8 stanicni.

----------


## sara79

> 19.11 je bila punkcija.
> Ali jucer kad sam zvala dal se oplodilo embriolog mi ke rekao da danas zovem pa ako se dijeli da je za 2 dana transfer.
> A danas me zvala embriologica da se lijepo podjelilo na 2 stanice transfer je sutra.
> Ja ne znam kak se racunaju ti dani do tiansfera?
> jel se racunaju od dana punkcije ili od dana oplodnje?
> Joj cure sad sam sretna i zabrinuta,ne znam jel prerano za sutra vratit?
> Ja sam mislila da se vraca kad je 8 stanicni.


snelly ako je punkcija bila 19.11. a vratit ce ti sutra 22.11. to je embrij 3 dana star. Znaci od punkcije ti se broje dani. 20.11. je znaci prvi dan. Ima ovdje puno cura da su imale vracanje drugi ili treci dan i ostvarene trudnoce. Sutra ce ti tocno reci koliko stanicni je tvoj borac i sretno do neba  :Kiss:

----------


## snelly85

Hvala na figama  :Smile: 
joj tak sam nestrpljiva,moj mali borac 2 stanicni  :Smile: 
Jedva cekam da mi ga vrate pa da zajedno uzivamo  :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

Često ih vraćaju ranije jer embrij ima veće šanse u maternici - in vivo, nego vani- in vitro.

----------


## snelly85

Uh sad mi je lakse  :Smile: 
a ja mislila odmah da nekaj ne valja jer nisam ni znala da se racuna od punkcije...
Kako zapravo ide ta podjela stanica?
Oplodnja,pa se iduci dan dijeli na 2 stanice.....i kako dalje?

----------


## tigrical

2, 4, 6, 8...morula (30), blastocista 5 dan-100 stanica. Treci dan bi po pravilu trebao biti 8-stanicni.

----------


## snelly85

hvala na odgovoru,znaci moja mrva ce se tim tempom nastavit razvijat u maternici?
jel to los znak ako je danas 2 stanican?
jel moguce da sutra vec bude 6 ili se striktno dijeli po 2 stanice dnevno?
Da li ima itko tu na forumu da se takav zametak implantirao uspjesno?
a sad sam sva nekak bezvoljna  :Sad: 
ali nadam se i dalj  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Ima slucajeva da su bili manji od 8-stanicnih i da je uspjela trudnoca.

----------


## snelly85

Hvala na podrsci i motivaciji  :Kiss:

----------


## Larina

Cure kakva su vam iskustva sa prirodnim postupcima.. nakon neuspjesnog stimuliranog, ceka me prirodni u 1 mj. al nekako mislim da je to sve samo da se izgubi vrijeme.. da nema neke uspjesnosti..

----------


## iva777

> Cure kakva su vam iskustva sa prirodnim postupcima.. nakon neuspjesnog stimuliranog, ceka me prirodni u 1 mj. al nekako mislim da je to sve samo da se izgubi vrijeme.. da nema neke uspjesnosti..


Larina, ovisi kakva vam je dijagnoza? ivf/icsi u prirodnom ciklusu biljezi niske postotke uspjesjosti ( 7%). Ali biljezi..najveci je problem , s obzirom da se ide bez lijekova da na dan punkcije folikul bude prazan , da pobjegne jajna stanica( lijekovima to tempiraju)...ima cura koje su uspjele zatrudnijeti u prirodnom ciklusu na forumu, sigurno imaju korisne informacije .
Naime, ja sam prvi put sada krenula u prirodni , nakon neuspjesnog stimuliranog prosli mjesec , ne nadam se previse , potpuno sam opustena , bit ce kako mora bit, iako je moja dr.dosta optimisticna jer su mi svi nalazi uredni, imam ovulaciju svaki mj.
Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Larina

> Larina, ovisi kakva vam je dijagnoza? ivf/icsi u prirodnom ciklusu biljezi niske postotke uspjesjosti ( 7%). Ali biljezi..najveci je problem , s obzirom da se ide bez lijekova da na dan punkcije folikul bude prazan , da pobjegne jajna stanica( lijekovima to tempiraju)...ima cura koje su uspjele zatrudnijeti u prirodnom ciklusu na forumu, sigurno imaju korisne informacije .
> Naime, ja sam prvi put sada krenula u prirodni , nakon neuspjesnog stimuliranog prosli mjesec , ne nadam se previse , potpuno sam opustena , bit ce kako mora bit, iako je moja dr.dosta optimisticna jer su mi svi nalazi uredni, imam ovulaciju svaki mj.
> Sretno!


Ja sam sad u stimuliranom imala samo jedan folikul i on je bio prazan.. zato uopce ni ne ocekujem nista od prirodnog..
Sve je ok samo je meni nizak AMH

----------


## Inesz

Lavina, stimulacija bez dobivene js? Zao mi je.
Kako? Zašto? Di si bila u postupku? Koja dg? Kakva stimulacija?

----------


## iva777

Lavina cudno zaista da nije bilo jajne stanice u stimuliranom, moram priznati da sam zacudjena.gdje ste bili?

----------


## snelly85

larina,ne treba bit da od prirodnjaka nebu nis.
Nemam iskustva ali citam i informiram se.
 koliko sam shvatila,a iskusnije cure neka me isprave,mi sa snizenim amh smo problem kod stimulacije jer vecinom ni pod jakim dozama ne dobimo vise od 5 stanica.
I koliko sam uspjela vidjet puno cesce se takvi pacijenti salju na prirodnjake.
Eto,to je moj zakljucak,a iskusnije cure moza imajubolji savjet

----------


## snelly85

Krivo sam napisala,nemam iskustva sa stimuliranim.
Evo sad sam bila u prirodnom ivf/icsi,1 folikul,1 jajna stanica.Transfer nakon 3 dana,zametak 4 stanicni,kao malo se sporije dijeli.
Beta je 4.12 pa budemo vidjeli.
Ja znam da sam imala vise srece nego pameti do sada.

----------


## Larina

Bila na VV. Dobila 16 doza Menopura i 4 Orgalutrana.. plus stoperica.. eto kako ni zasto neznam. Od dijagnoze jedino nizak AMH i to je to.. 1 folikul i bez stanice.

----------


## Inesz

Larina,  imaš AMH 8 pmol/L?

----------


## Larina

> Larina,  imaš AMH 8 pmol/L?


Imam AMH 5,3

----------


## sara79

> Bila na VV. Dobila 16 doza Menopura i 4 Orgalutrana.. plus stoperica.. eto kako ni zasto neznam. Od dijagnoze jedino nizak AMH i to je to.. 1 folikul i bez stanice.


Ovo je po meni malo menopura s obzirom na amh.
I mozda probati sa Gonalima.
Jel znas koliko imas antralnih folikula???
Amh je 5, i nesto sitno u pmol!!

----------


## Larina

Da, 5,3 pmol/L 
Neznam koliko je bilo antralnih.. koliko sam ja vidjela 4.. i ja sam mislila sa Gonalima.. al kaze da idemo u prirodni..

----------


## tanatana

Larina, ne možeš ići svaki mjesec u stimulirani. Trebaš imati nekoliko mjeseci pauze između njih.
Mislim da u tvom slučaju s tako niskim AMH-om prirodni nije bezveze jer je tebi svaki folikul bitan. I ako možeš ići na prirodne uz posao ili druge obaveze odi.
Kod prirodnog je problem što folikul može prsnuti prije aspiracije.
U to da postoje prazni folikuli ja ne vjerujem. Ako se jajna stanica, jer još nije dovoljno zrela ili iz nekog drugog razloga, ne odvoji od stjenke folikula onda ju se ne uspije aspirirati.

----------


## Larina

> Larina, ne možeš ići svaki mjesec u stimulirani. Trebaš imati nekoliko mjeseci pauze između njih.
> Mislim da u tvom slučaju s tako niskim AMH-om prirodni nije bezveze jer je tebi svaki folikul bitan. I ako možeš ići na prirodne uz posao ili druge obaveze odi.
> Kod prirodnog je problem što folikul može prsnuti prije aspiracije.
> U to da postoje prazni folikuli ja ne vjerujem. Ako se jajna stanica, jer još nije dovoljno zrela ili iz nekog drugog razloga, ne odvoji od stjenke folikula onda ju se ne uspije aspirirati.


Eto nisam ni ja vjerovala dok nisam dozivjela.. bila sam uvjerena da to ne moze bit.. ali eto nema jajne stanice.. jel nestala il je pobjegla il nije sazrila ili nesto sasvim deseto.. ne znam.. znam jedino sta su mi rekli.. da je 1 fol i da nje nema..

----------


## Larina

I znam da treba pauza izmedju stimuliranih i nisam to nigdje osporila samo govorim da nemam prevelike nade za prirodni..

----------


## tal

Bok cure ...zanima me ima li koja starija 39+ da je ostvarila trudnoču u prirodnom ivf ?

----------


## LILKA

Drage moje i ja ovaj mjesec idem u prirodni nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog. Pa sretno bilo!!!

----------


## LILKA

Molim cure sa iskustvom za malu pomoc. Dakle bila sam na UZV i imam 2 fol od 18 i 18.5 mm i 8dc mi je. Endometrij mi je jako tanak 5 mm. Dr preporucio estrofem danas i sutra da se malo zadeblja i navecer stoperica 10000 brevactid. I punkcija u utorak. Ja se uzasno bojim da je to kasno. Negdje sam citala da voltaren pomaze da folikuli ne puknu. Ako se neka sjeca ili zna iz iskustva kad bi ih trebala uzeti, koliko i koju dozu. Puno bi mo znacilo. Hvala vam

----------


## Nova2

Molila bi malu pomoć. 
Idem drugi put na ivf-icsi u prirodnom ciklusu. Prvi put je bio uspješan i doma imam 1,5 godišnju bebu koja jos sisa. Zanima me da li netko zna da li se smije uzimati stoperica za vrijeme dojenja?

----------


## ljube

LILIKA, mozes voltaren ili mozes ibuprofen 600mg/dan, uzeti na dan stoperice i dan poslije.

----------


## LILKA

LJUBE hvala ti!!! U bilo koje doba dana da popijem?

----------


## LILKA

Drage moje punkcija odradena, imamo jednu jajnu stanicu!!!

----------


## Larina

> Drage moje punkcija odradena, imamo jednu jajnu stanicu!!!


Bravo Lilka.. i mene ceka za mjesec dana i isto me strah da ne puknu prije punkcije.. jesi pila ista ?

----------


## LILKA

LARINA, dakle femara 3x1 od 3-7dc
    8 i 9dc estrofem 3x1-2mg(zbog tankog endometrija)
    Nakon punkcije brevactid 1500
    i ova dva dana 3x2 utriće 
    2x2 cefaleksin 500mg 
Na kraju nisam voltaren ni nista pila na svoju ruku, nisam se mogla odluciti mada sam strahovala da ce prsnuti jer me probadalo na sve strane. Al ovaj put sreca ispalo ok. U cetvrtak idem vidjet sto ce biti. Nadam se transferu!!!

----------


## Larina

Znaci nakon punkcije si dobila Brevactid?
Boze ja se ovog prirodnog bojim vise nego stimuliranog... Sretno sutra!!

----------


## LILKA

Nije se oplodilo

----------


## biska

Lilka  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## LILKA

Drugi put!!! Bar sam stigla korak naprijed. Dobila zrelu js.

----------


## Larina

LILKA

----------


## Larina

> LILKA


Bit ce drugi puta

----------


## 123beba

Cure, može ukratko da sad ne iščitavam cijelu temu... Dr je nagovojestila IVF u prirodnom ciklusu sa klomifenom nakon neuspješnog stimuliranog. 
Molim iskustva, koliko je izgledno dobiti js u prirodnjaku samo sa klomifenima? Hvala

----------


## eryngium

To je tako relativno. Netko dobije i više od jedne stanice a nekome štoperica bude preslaba pa stanica(e) ostanu zaljepljene za stijenku folikula.
Ja sam 2x dobila stanicu u prirodnjaku bez klomifena, tako da ako mene pitaš šanse su dobre. Al pomavljam, nismo svi isti.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

123beba, ja sam bila na klomifenu dva puta... Prvi put bilo 5js a drugi put 4js ... Od tih 4sada u mene rasti malena i trudni smo 27tt

----------


## maca2

Ja imam lose iskustvo s klomifenom, svaki put 2-3 folikula i svi prazni - neg.aspiracija.

----------


## spodoba

Ja mislim da je vise pizanje dobrog tajminga

Ja sam u klomifenskom ciklusu ostala trudna..punktirane 2js i obadvije se oplodile (zavrsilo spontanim)
U jednom prirodnjaku bez stoperice (hard core prirodnjak..haha) sam isto dobila js koja se oplodila. Taj ciklus sam pratila lh trakicama i taj ciklus nisam ni planirala prirodnjak..ali eto..ispalo je tako

----------


## antonija15

> Cure, može ukratko da sad ne iščitavam cijelu temu... Dr je nagovojestila IVF u prirodnom ciklusu sa klomifenom nakon neuspješnog stimuliranog. 
> Molim iskustva, koliko je izgledno dobiti js u prirodnjaku samo sa klomifenima? Hvala


Ja sam u jednom postupku sa klomifenom dobila 7js,a drugi put samo 1 tako da mislim da je sreća presudna

----------


## Larina

Cure znate li jeli mi treba ovjera javnog biljeznika za postupak u prirodnom ciklusu?

----------


## snelly85

Larina,kakva ovjera kod javnog biljeznika?
Ja sam bila u 11.mj u prirodnjaku u vg i nisu me trazili nikakvu ovjeru?!
Ocito samm nesto propustila?!
Sad 19.1 opet idem na konzultacije pa me bas zanima jel mi treba ta ovjera.

----------


## eryngium

U Ri treba za svaki postupak nova. 
Snelly to je za parove koji nisu vjenčani, kod jb ovjeravaju izjavu o vanbračnoj zajednici. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Larina

Ja sam na VV i vjencana sam i isto mi je trebala ovjera... zvala sam danas gore.. treba za svaki postupak

----------


## eryngium

> Ja sam na VV i vjencana sam i isto mi je trebala ovjera... zvala sam danas gore.. treba za svaki postupak


Katastrofa.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Larina

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Da i bas je katastrofa.. ko da nam se ista promjenilo od postupka do postupka... al koliko sam ja njih shvatila ima onih koji su to iskoristavali...pa ono stite sebe.. tako da opet s te strane mi je u redu

----------


## Huljica

Evo ako je kome utjeha. Ja sam 9godina plazila po bolnicama lijepe nase i pokusavala stimuliranim postupcima dobit bebicu. U meduvremenu su mijenjali zakon pa su uvalili dva obavezna prirodnjaka. Lad mi je moj dr rekao da moramo sad jedan prirodni ja se rasplakala od bijesa. Imam i samo jedan jajnik i pri punoj stimulaciji je plafon bio 3-4 jajne stanice a on ce meni prirodnjake radit. Jedna jajna stanica. Jedna beba. Nakon 9 godina raznih cuda. Jedino smo malo nabildali spermice i pojacali kvalitetu js. Tako da....sve je ocito stvarno moguce.

----------


## antony34

Draga cestitam. Daj mi reci cime ste nabildali js?

----------


## Huljica

A svim onim cemu sam se smijala onih 9godina i rugala se bapskim savjetima. Suhe smokve,salata od kupusa sa maslinovim uljem i sjemenkama suncokreta, lana i sezama. U velikim kolicinama nekih mjesec dana pred aspiraciju. Biologica nicim izazvana rekla da mi je js nevjerovatno dobre kvalitete. A imam lipe godine. On pio biljni caj i nakon teske oat i kriptozospermije koja je trajala sve te godine odjednom uredan spermiogram. Prestala sam se smijat seoskim babama i njihovim pricama...

----------


## Varnica

Huljica, svaka čast!  :Smile:

----------


## LILKA

Huljica bas mi je drago za te bapske recepte

----------


## ivica_k

Huljice, mozes li napisati o kojem biljnom caju se radi?! Hvala i cestitam vam!

----------


## Huljica

Tu na forumu su zene spominjale travara Miju iz Solina. Od njega smo narucili caj. Napravio cudo.

----------


## tanatana

Kod mene se događa da mi u prirodnom ciklusu folikul pukne prije aspiracije. Štoperica mi je dana na 17mm - 18mm veličine folikula i aspiracija mi pada na 14dc ili 15dc. Ja ovuliram 13dc. Zbog straha da mi folikul bude nezreo doktor mi ne da štopericu na manju veličinu folikula. To se rješava na način da se spriječi pucanje folikula s malom količinom lijekova u prirodnom postupku. Da li je neka od vas to već radila i ima iskustva s tim?

----------


## eryngium

Čim ti daju i malu količinu lijekova to se broji kao stimulirani postupak. Negdje i klomifen broje kao stimulaciju. 
Možda da si trakicama probaš pratiti skok lh i ako štoperica ide prije nego se pokrenu prirodni mehanizmi ovulacije, moglo bi biti ok.
Meni je štoperica bila dana na folikule 16mm i na 17mm s negativnom lh trakicom prije štoperice. Kad su mi dali na 18mm, i to popodne je lh trakica bila pozitivna a štoperica išla tu večer, folikul partio. Punkcija mi je bila na 12 i na 10 dc.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## tanatana

eryngium, hvala ti na odgovoru. Znam ovo za stimulirani postupak, ali ja to ne bi više išla preko HZZO-a jer kako veliš ne isplati se ispucati stimulirani, a bez tih prirodnih šansa mi je nikakva. Znači zanima me koliko lijekova se tu utroši.
Ja sam od ta tri prirodna samo jednom pregledala s LH trakicom. Bila sam na folikulometriji u 5 popodne, 17mm folikul, štoperica je bila tu večer. LH trakica mi je počela tamniti prije štoperice i taman u vrijeme štoperice full crta. Folikul puknuo prije aspiracije. Ja mislim da je jedino moguće uhvatiti ga ako štopericu primim ranije, na 16mm.

----------


## eryngium

Da, ako ti je lh trakica pozitivna, prirodni mehanizmi ovulacije su se pokrenuli i tu štoperica gubi svaki put.
Na žalost, ne mogu ti pomoći s infom za davanje lijekova. 
Probaj poslati pp orange80, ona je imala sličan problem s bježanjem folikula u prirodnjacima a puna stimulacija joj nije dolazila u obzir.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## tanatana

Hvala!

----------


## Varnica

Meni je kod bježanja folikula u prirodnjacima pomogao Voltaren, koji sam pila 2x1 od dana štoperice do punkcije.

----------


## tanatana

Varnica, to ti je preporučio doktor ili si sama odlučila?

----------


## Varnica

Doktor, naravno! Kupuje se na recept. Ili se ode kod primarnog ginekologa.

----------


## tanatana

ok, hvala!

----------


## Destiny child

> ok, hvala!


Jučer (3.dc) sam krenula sa klomifenima 3x1 5 dana. Prva kontrola u ponedjeljak. Doktorica je jučer bila u gužvi, čekaona pretrpana tako da je pregled i dogovor bio brzinski. Popila sam prve 2 tablete jučer oko 16:30h, pa još jednu navečer tako je doc rekla. 
Da li ja smijem prebaciti te 2 tablete za ujutro? Jel bitno u sat kada se pije klomifen?  
 I još nešto...pošto ide na GO preglede će nastaviti drugi doktor, pa je napomenula da mu kažem ako ne budu dobro rasli folkuli da mi da 2 ampule. Kasnije kad sam vrtila razgovor skužila sam da ju nisam pitala čega 2 ampule. Šta se nešto još daje sa klomifenima ako idemo u ICSI iz prirodnog ciklusa?    
Postoji li mogućnost hiperstimulacije sa klomifenima? Jeste imali nuspojava?

----------


## maca2

Destiny - nisam sigurna hoće li ti se to onda računati pod prirodni postupak ako će ići i injekcije (vjerojatno gonali, menopuri ili puregoni)...raspitaj se oko toga. Bzvz.je da ti računaju to pod stimulirani postupak ako potrošiš par injekcija!
A znam da neke klinike i klomifene već računaju pod stimulirani  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## 123beba

Ako idu bilo kakve dodatne injekcije nakon klomifena odmah se računa stimulirani... ja sam prošli put to odbila jer mi je žao potrošiti postupak na tako nešto.  Na kraju nisam došla do punkcije jer su folikuli popucali pa sam se dogovorila sa sestrama da kupim sama štopericu i donesem ju gore pa mi nisu niti računali prirodnjak.

----------


## Destiny child

Ja još nisam spremna za stimulirani postupak zato sam se odlučila za prirodnjak... 123beba jesu tebi popucali folikuli zato što nisi uzela štopericu ili si trebala dobiti gonale  ili sl. kako je pisala maca2 ?  Ja bih u svakom slučaju htjela izbjeći uzimanje gonala,menopura i sl. ako mogu, iskreno nisam sigurna čemu oni služe u takvom klomifenskom postupku, ali bih štopericu uzela da mi ne popucaju folikuli jer koliko kužim ona je za to. Ili se varam?  Nije mi toliko bitno sada da mi se ne računa kao stimulirani. Moja strategija za bebu broj 2 je koliko je moguće što blaža stimulacija i po mogućnosti prirodnjaci, a za zadnje si čuvam stimulirani.  Ne želim si dodatno iritirati štitnjaču sa hormonima iz pune stimulacije...ipak trebam još poživjeti za bebu broj 1. Uglavnom idem probat sa tim prirodnjakom ili poluprirodnjakom jer ipak uzimam klomifen pa ću vidjet to ćemo dalje.

----------


## 123beba

U prirodnjaku nakon klomifena ide još samo štoperica.  Pretpostavljam da je meni dana malo prekasno pa su zato folikuli popucali... iako dr kaže da je u prirodnjaku to dosta često. A vjerojatno niti ne mogu tako dobro odrediti tajmig za štopericu u takvom postupku... 
No gonal i menopur nisam htjela jer ako ću ići u stimulirani onda neka bude ful stimulirani, a ne da ga potrošim zbog par ampula... 
Nakon toga sam bila gore odmah u prvom idućem ciklusu pa mi jajnici nisu bili ok za stimulaciju baš zbog toga pucanja folikula. Sad čekam idući ciklus da vidimo jesu došli k sebi

----------


## Destiny child

Jel to ona štoperica koja ide u guzu ili u trbuh? Ja sam u stimuliranom pikala u trbuh decapeptyl, ali ako se mora u guzu( a tako sam na par mjesta pročitala) onda ću morat na hitnu....  

Znači tebi su folikuli popucali prije punkcije...svi? Nije bilo ništa za punkciju?

----------


## 123beba

Štopericu je meni dala Brevactid 5000 2 ampule. To ide u stražnjicu. No ne znam jel uvijek ide ta i na temelju čega odluči koju daje... 
A meni su svi koji su bili dobri popucali a ostali samo premali koje nije uopće bilo smisla niti pokušavati punktirati.

----------


## Destiny child

meni bi ovulacija trebala biti u nedjelju po nekom pravilu, ali tko zna kako će biti na klomifenima. Bojim se da ako punkcija bude u ponedjeljak da će biti prekasno.

----------


## 123beba

Mislim da je i mene zeznuo vikend. Došla sam na punkciju u ponedjeljak  :Sad:

----------


## Destiny child

> Mislim da je i mene zeznuo vikend. Došla sam na punkciju u ponedjeljak



Evo da javim... Moj prirodni ivf je bio samo uz klomifene +štoperica brevactid 5000ui na 13dc navečer....13dc ujutro je bilo cca 9 folikula veličine od 16 do 20 mm. U nedjelju me rasturalo po jajnicima pa mislim da ih je dosta popucalo u nedjelju. U ponedjeljak bila punkcija 6 folikula, doktorica me nije htjela previše pritiskati da ne popucaju...opet desni jajnik podnošljiva bol,lijevi živi očaj...i rezultat 1 jajna stanica. Politika se i transfer je bio 3.dan...Biologica je rekla da je embrij lijep( ili to kažu možda svima) i sada slijedi čuvanje mišonje i čekanje....

----------


## Destiny child

> Evo da javim... Moj prirodni ivf je bio samo uz klomifene +štoperica brevactid 5000ui na 13dc navečer....13dc ujutro je bilo cca 9 folikula veličine od 16 do 20 mm. U nedjelju me rasturalo po jajnicima pa mislim da ih je dosta popucalo u nedjelju. U ponedjeljak bila punkcija 6 folikula, doktorica me nije htjela previše pritiskati da ne popucaju...opet desni jajnik podnošljiva bol,lijevi živi očaj...i rezultat 1 jajna stanica. Politika se i transfer je bio 3.dan...Biologica je rekla da je embrij lijep( ili to kažu možda svima) i sada slijedi čuvanje mišonje i čekanje....


Hehe... Pametna tehnika...umjesto oplodila se...on meni to prepozna kao politika se :Very Happy:

----------


## 123beba

Držim fige da ova jedna bude jedna ali vrijedna i da razveseli svoju mamu za 9 mjeseci!  Kad je beta?
Ali moram reći da me baš ljuti to što toliko folikula propadne zbog neradnog  dana...

----------


## Destiny child

123 beba .... ništa od moje trudnoće ovaj put...  Jesi ti bila gore? Kada krećeš u postupak? Ideš opet u prirodnjak ili ćeš u stimulirani?

----------


## 123beba

Jako mi je žao... ja sam nekako trenutno bez plana... trebala sam prošli ciklus krenuti u stimulirani no sredio me streptokok i upala očiju pa sam preskočila.  Sad razmišljam da odmorim još jedan ciklus...

----------


## laine

Cure ima li koja iskustva s femarom? (našla samo stare postove). Trebala bi krenut s njima u prirodni...

----------


## LILKA

Ja sam bila na Femari i dobila zrelu stanicu al se na zalost nije oplodila, i sad u petak idem na kontrolu, ako je cista otisla krecem opet sa Femarom.

----------


## laine

Koliko se dana pije femara (jel isto kao klomifeni 5 dana)? Jesi li imala neke nuspojave? Koji dan ciklusa ti je bila punkcija? Uf jesam zaredala pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## LILKA

Isto 5 dana, od 3-7 dc. Nisam imala nuspojave, cak mi je to bilo nekako skroz opusteno, a punkcija 10 dan. Samo pitaj ako jos nesto trebas

----------


## Buba38

> Cure ima li koja iskustva s femarom? (našla samo stare postove). Trebala bi krenut s njima u prirodni...


Ja sam bila na Femari dobila jednu js ali nažalost nije se oplodila, što se tiče reakcije Femare kad sam počela piti par dana me glava bolila i prestalo inače nikoje druge nuspojave

ja sam pila od 2-6 dana to ovisi i od dr. kako će odredit da se pije

----------


## laine

Znači koliko vidim i nije neka sreća. Ne znam zašto su meni preporučili kad u stimuliranom od 12 js dobijem 2 blastice. Možda bude sreće s tom jednom koju bi trebala dobit pod femarom...

----------


## LILKA

Laine nikad ne znas, sa obzirom da prirodne ne mogu pretvorit u stimulirane postupke iskoristi sve sto se da. Mozda bas bude dobitna kombinacija. Ja i dalje stojim bolje jedna vrijedna js nego nista. A nakon stimuliranog nije lose probat u prirodnom.  Sretno!!!

----------


## LILKA

Laine krivo sam napisala, punkcija mi je bila 11. dc

----------


## LILKA

Ciste nema, tako da sam pocela sa klomifenima ovaj put!

----------


## laine

Lilka sretno!!!!!

----------


## LILKA

Hvala!

----------


## NinaDrv

Ovaj mjesec sam bila u stimuliranom ciklusu (Elonva, Puregon) i dobila samo dvije stanice loše kvalitete. Doktor preporuča prirodni ciklus odmah nakon menstruacije. Uzima li se klomifen ili se u prirodni ide bez ičega? Nemam iskustva s time, pa molim cure koje imaju da me upute. 
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## tanatana

NinaDrv, koliko si štoperice dobila?

----------


## NinaDrv

Ne piše mi u povijesti bolesti koja je doza, dobila sam Ovitrelle.

----------


## tanatana

Samo jedna inekcija?

----------


## NinaDrv

Da, jednu sam dobila u trbuh, u klinici su mi ju dali.

----------


## tanatana

Ovako, pisala sam o tome već prije, ali ću opet. Ukratko. Meni su govorili na početku da nemam jajnih stanica. Istraživala sam onda sindrom praznih folikula. Našla da se mora dati 10000IU pa i više štoperice. Kada sam tražila 10000IU Brevactida u svom zadnjem stimuliranom postupku dobili smo jajnu stanicu koja se oplodila i to je jedini postupak u kojem sam došla do embrio transfera. Bila sam u par klinika u Austriji na konzultacijama i svi koriste 10000IU Pregnyla što je isto što i Brevactid. Jedna doktorica mi je rekla da najvjerojatnije nisam dobila jajne stanice jer je korišteno premalo štoperice i da oni koriste 5000IU samo za žene do 25 godina. Evo link na jedan video pa malo pogledaj što doktor priča o štoperici, pogotovo za nas low respondere. Bez obzira što mi imamo malo folikula pa doktori vole reći da nama ne treba puno štoperice radi količine folikula. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Qryf0SwMmM
S obzirom da sam dobila 10000IU Brevatcida samo jednom na vlastiti zahtjev, iz mog iskustva mi izgleda da u hrvatskoj vlada mišljenje da je 5000IU dosta. Radi čega, to bi valjda trebalo pitati doktore. A tih još +5000IU je stvarno najmanji trošak, a toliko može pomoći.
NinaDrv, s obzirom na broj folikula meni je stvarno jako žao što su samo dvije jajne stanice ispunktirane. Kada ćeš ići slijedeći put i ako odlučiš ići sa 10000IU Brevactida, voljela bih da mi javiš da li je rezultat bio bolji.

----------


## laine

> Ovaj mjesec sam bila u stimuliranom ciklusu (Elonva, Puregon) i dobila samo dvije stanice loše kvalitete. Doktor preporuča prirodni ciklus odmah nakon menstruacije. Uzima li se klomifen ili se u prirodni ide bez ičega? Nemam iskustva s time, pa molim cure koje imaju da me upute. 
> Hvala


Ja ću za prirodni dobit femaru jer ne ovuliram. Mogu ti za prirodni dati i klomifen. Ja sam pitala što ako slućajno dobijem više od 2 jajne stanice, dali mi se broji kao stimulirani, dr je rekla da zakon ne predviđa žene kao što sam ja koje nemaju prirodnu ovulaciju i da bez obzira kolko imala jajnih stanica da će mi računati kao prirodni postupak. E sad jel to samo dobra volja doktora, to ne znam.

----------


## tanatana

NinaDrv, ja sam kod Škvorca išla samo u prirodni bez ičega, samo štoperica na kraju. Ne znam kako se broji klomifen ili femara kod njega, ali on ima onu opciju polustimuliranih pa bolje da to pitaš izravno njega da se ne bi dogodilo da potrošiš stimulirani bezveze. 

Laine, možeš mi reći što znači da nemaš ovulaciju? Folikuli ti bez femare uopće ne rastu? Pitam zato jer za sad meni folikuli rastu još dok koristim Duphastone tablete i ne znam što će se dogoditi kada ni to više neće djelovati. Da li onda imam još mogućnost uspjeti ih potaknuti sa femarom?

----------


## taša2

ja sam uzela štopericu B. u ponedjeljak je bila inseminacija.

----------


## laine

Da. Točno to, nemam folikula. Imam anovulatorne cikluse, menstruacija dođe, ne redovito ali nema ovulacije. Ne znam za što je duphastone, znam da za induciranje ovulacije daju ili klomifene ili femaru. I polustimulirani se broji pod stimulirani. Preko hzzo imas pravo 4 stimulirana (bilo polu i pun) i 2 prirodna (bez lijekova, tj ako ne ovuliras daju ti klomifen ili femaru). Cure pričaju da ako su išle u prirodni uz klomifen a imale više od 2 jajne stanice da su im brojali pod stimulirani, zato sam ja pitala svoju dr.

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala na informacijama, provjerit ću svakako s doktorom prije nego se odlučim ići.

----------


## tanatana

laine, prije mpo-a ja sam znala ne imati mjesečnicu po 2 mjeseca. Jednom je bilo čak 87 dana. Kada sam krenula raditi bebu prije mpo-a otišla sam privatnom ginekologu na folikulometrije da si potvrdim ovulacije i on mi je prepisao terapiju duphastone tabletama (progesteron) 6 mjeseci. Ja sam ih uzimala 4 mjeseca i moje mjesečnice su nakon toga bile nekoliko mjeseci redovite i bez duphastone tableta, a onda sam krenula na mpo i tu je naravno sad već malo teško pratiti "normalni" ciklus. Ali vidim da kad pijem duphastone ili utriće (ako sam u postupku) slijedeći ciklus mi folikule bolje rastu. Npr. moja prva punkcija, nisam dobila js pa mi nisu ni prepisali Utrogestan. Dobila mjesečnicu i idem odmah u ivf u prirodnom ciklusu. Imam 5 folikula od oko 5-7mm. Odjednom oni prestanu rasti i 17.d.c. mi dr. prepiše Duphastone jer od toga ništa ovaj mjesec. Slijedeći ciklus sve raste super. Slično mi se dogodilo i u zadnjih par mjeseci.

----------


## LILKA

Imam pitanje i ne znam gdje da ga postavim. Sto se desava  sa folikulima koji se nisu punktirali, jer su bili manji. Da li se osuse,nestanu ili nastane cista ili nesto trece. Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Frixie

> Ne piše mi u povijesti bolesti koja je doza, dobila sam Ovitrelle.


Ako je jedna injekcija Ovitrella od 250 mikrograma, to onda odgovara cca 6.500IU. Ja sam ju primila u prirodnjaku i u uputama piše koliko je to jedinica

----------


## SugarPlum

Pozdrav! Ja sam nova na forumu pa se unaprijed izvinjavam ako sam zalutala na temu. Imam jedno pitanje pa vas molim ako neko zna da odgovori... Od 2-6 dana ciklusa sam na Femari 2x1 i Gonal F 225IU dnevno, od 6 dana (danas) nastavljam sa istom dozom Gonala i Cetrotide. Doktor je rekao da ima dosta folikula da smo na dobrom putu i ako ovako nastavi da se punkcija moze raditi vec u subotu (11. dan ciklusa). Inace ovo nam je prvi IVF postupak nakon jedne neusojele inseminacije. Meni je 38 godina, a dijagnoza je idiopatska neplodnost (bez ociglednog razloga) i malo sporija pokretljivost spermija kod muza. Moje pitanje je: da li je neko bio na slicnom ili istom protokolu i da li je moguce da dodje do ovulacije prije punkcije ili embriotransfera (s obzirom da ja inace ovuliram otprilike od 11-13 dana)? Da li ijedan od lijekova koji su mi dali ustvari utice na odgadjanje moje prirodne ovulacije? Mislim, mozda je pitanje glupo, ali kao sto rekoh, sve mi je ovo novo, pa vas molim za pomoc. Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## CHIARA...

Podizem temu. 
Ovaj ciklus smo imali prirodni IVF, ali nije doslo do transfera jer se js nije oplodila. Bioloica kaze da joj se cini da je jajna stanica imala malo tvrđu opnu pa spermici nisu mogli probiti i oploditi ju. Spermiogram nam je odlican, a do oplodnje nije dosao. Drugi mjesec doktor predlaze ICSI. Da li je moguce da se js ne oplodi cak i uz takvu metodu i mogu li kako pomoci da ta moja stanica bude sto kvalitetnija?

----------


## NinaDrv

> Ovako, pisala sam o tome već prije, ali ću opet. Ukratko. Meni su govorili na početku da nemam jajnih stanica. Istraživala sam onda sindrom praznih folikula. Našla da se mora dati 10000IU pa i više štoperice. Kada sam tražila 10000IU Brevactida u svom zadnjem stimuliranom postupku dobili smo jajnu stanicu koja se oplodila i to je jedini postupak u kojem sam došla do embrio transfera. Bila sam u par klinika u Austriji na konzultacijama i svi koriste 10000IU Pregnyla što je isto što i Brevactid. Jedna doktorica mi je rekla da najvjerojatnije nisam dobila jajne stanice jer je korišteno premalo štoperice i da oni koriste 5000IU samo za žene do 25 godina. Evo link na jedan video pa malo pogledaj što doktor priča o štoperici, pogotovo za nas low respondere. Bez obzira što mi imamo malo folikula pa doktori vole reći da nama ne treba puno štoperice radi količine folikula. 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Qryf0SwMmM
> S obzirom da sam dobila 10000IU Brevatcida samo jednom na vlastiti zahtjev, iz mog iskustva mi izgleda da u hrvatskoj vlada mišljenje da je 5000IU dosta. Radi čega, to bi valjda trebalo pitati doktore. A tih još +5000IU je stvarno najmanji trošak, a toliko može pomoći.
> NinaDrv, s obzirom na broj folikula meni je stvarno jako žao što su samo dvije jajne stanice ispunktirane. Kada ćeš ići slijedeći put i ako odlučiš ići sa 10000IU Brevactida, voljela bih da mi javiš da li je rezultat bio bolji.


U prošlom postupku tražila sam Brevactid od 10000IU i dobili smo 9 stanica od kojih se 5 oplodilo i 2 došle do stadija blastociste. 
Obje su mi vraćene i imala sam pozitivnu betu ali je pala.

----------


## laura33

> Pozdrav! Ja sam nova na forumu pa se unaprijed izvinjavam ako sam zalutala na temu. Imam jedno pitanje pa vas molim ako neko zna da odgovori... Od 2-6 dana ciklusa sam na Femari 2x1 i Gonal F 225IU dnevno, od 6 dana (danas) nastavljam sa istom dozom Gonala i Cetrotide. Doktor je rekao da ima dosta folikula da smo na dobrom putu i ako ovako nastavi da se punkcija moze raditi vec u subotu (11. dan ciklusa). Inace ovo nam je prvi IVF postupak nakon jedne neusojele inseminacije. Meni je 38 godina, a dijagnoza je idiopatska neplodnost (bez ociglednog razloga) i malo sporija pokretljivost spermija kod muza. Moje pitanje je: da li je neko bio na slicnom ili istom protokolu i da li je moguce da dodje do ovulacije prije punkcije ili embriotransfera (s obzirom da ja inace ovuliram otprilike od 11-13 dana)? Da li ijedan od lijekova koji su mi dali ustvari utice na odgadjanje moje prirodne ovulacije? Mislim, mozda je pitanje glupo, ali kao sto rekoh, sve mi je ovo novo, pa vas molim za pomoc. Hvala unaprijed!


Neće doći do prsnuća folikula tjdo prijevremene ovulacije ne brini. 
Naime iz tog razloga dobivaš Cetrotide, on spriječava preranu luteinizaciju.
Uglavnom sve izgleda super i obećavajuće, sretno i dalje.

----------


## laura33

Isuse tek sad vidim datum posta...jaoooo.... :škartoc:

----------


## CHIARA...

Nitko ne zna odgovor?  :Sad:

----------


## red pepper

Moguce je da ne dođe do oplodnje i uz icsi metodu..meni je rađen icsi na 11 stanica i 2 se uopce nisu oplodile,a 5.dan su samo 2 bile u fazi blastociste...znaci moguce je i da se ne oplodi i da se prestane razvijati bez obzira na metodu...postoji niz preparata za povecanje kvalitete js..imas temu kako smo povecali kvalitetu js i ostali trudni dvaput...tako nesto...ali to su sve stvari koje treba duze uzimati za neke rezultate...

----------


## CHIARA...

Ok. Znaci i uz ICSI ne znaci da ce do oplodnje doci. Posto Manestar nije komentirao kvalitetu js, ne vjerujem da je losa. Valjda bi to rekao da je tako. Samo da je opna (zona pellucida) bila tvrđa pa da nije doslo do oplodnje. Mozda su js dobre kvalitete...

----------


## red pepper

Ma nema on pojma kakva je kvaliteta stanice...oni znaju da li je stanica prezrela ili nezrela,a ovo ostalo kako ispadne...ali u principu ako nemas puno godina,a vjerojatno nemas onda te ta kvaliteta pogotovo u ovom stadiju ne treba zamarati..

----------


## CHIARA...

33 cu ove godine napuniti. Uz to imam hashimoto/hiptireozu. Nadam se da ce biti vise uspjeha uz stimulaciju. Primjecujem da u zadnje vrijeme cure dobiju sve manje stanica, mozda manje lijekova sada dobivaju nego ranije?

----------


## pak

Kakva je stanica ti najbolje može reći biolog, ali teško da ćeš u Rijeci doći do te informacije nažalost. A za ovo drugi, pa dobro si primjetila.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## red pepper

Sve manje lijekova plus šibanje istih protokola svima...25 godina ili 40, policistični jajnici ili predmenopauza...svima isto pa kome upali upalilo je..

----------


## Jolica30

> Sve manje lijekova plus šibanje istih protokola svima...25 godina ili 40, policistični jajnici ili predmenopauza...svima isto pa kome upali upalilo je..



Nažalost ove riječi su tako istinite i to je zapravo strašno. Ja sam u najmanju ruku ostala zgrožena, majko mila pa nije to kikiriki da ga daješ samo tako. Pa nismo svi isti, ne trebamo svi istu količinu lijeka a oni se ponašaju kao da dolazimo svi k njima sa istom dijagnozom  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

Joj to zvuci tako obeshrabrujuce za nas koji tek idemo u stimulirane. Sta im nije u interesu da nam u jednom postupku daju vise stimulacije pa imamo smrzlice, nego da svako malo dolazimo na novi postupak?

----------


## Jolica30

Nazalost Chiara ako ides u drzavnu bolnicu nejdes svako malo u postupak. Ponegdje se ceka i 6-7 mjeseci na iduci postupak.

----------


## CHIARA...

Kod nas se ceka 3 ciklusa nakon stimuliranog. A ako imas smrzlica, onda nista ne cekas.

----------


## this too shall pass

Pozdrav svima. Ja sam ovaj mjesec nakon predugog čekanja na redu za prvi IVF/ICIS u prirodnom ciklusu u Vinogradskoj. No, prema ono što čitam, šanse za oplodnju su vrlo male i čini mi se da je taj postupak čisto eto da "ubijemo vrijeme" do stimuliranog postupka koji bi bio tek u srpnju. Nadam se da griješim. Koja su vaša iskustva u prirodnom?

----------


## Buba38

> Pozdrav svima. Ja sam ovaj mjesec nakon predugog čekanja na redu za prvi IVF/ICIS u prirodnom ciklusu u Vinogradskoj. No, prema ono što čitam, šanse za oplodnju su vrlo male i čini mi se da je taj postupak čisto eto da "ubijemo vrijeme" do stimuliranog postupka koji bi bio tek u srpnju. Nadam se da griješim. Koja su vaša iskustva u prirodnom?


Ja sam bila u prirodnom sa klomifenima imala 2 js jedna se oplodila vraćena al nažalost biokemiska bila...što se mene tiče ja bi potpisala da idem u prirodnjake

----------


## CHIARA...

Mi smo u drugom prirodnom IVF-u. Ovaj put se nadamo da cemo doci do transfera jer se prvi put js nije oplodila.

----------


## this too shall pass

Cure, jeste li koristile bolovanje u prirodnom ivf/ics? Ako da, kad ste ga uzimale, vec za folikulometrije ili za punkciju i nakon nje? Ja idem u petak na prvi UZV i uzela sam slobodan dan, a za naredne dane ne znam jos kako cu.

----------


## Jelena

> Cure, jeste li koristile bolovanje u prirodnom ivf/ics? Ako da, kad ste ga uzimale, vec za folikulometrije ili za punkciju i nakon nje? Ja idem u petak na prvi UZV i uzela sam slobodan dan, a za naredne dane ne znam jos kako cu.


Jedino mi na dan transfera ima smisla uzimati slobodan dan. Bolovanje regularno ne vjerujem da ćeš dobiti.

----------


## eryngium

Meni je i za punkciju jako dobro došlo bolovanje jer je bolilo luđački i krvarila sam pošteno.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Varnica

Naravno da imaš pravo na bolovanje i to od punkcije u trajanju 14 dana.

----------


## this too shall pass

Hvala svima na odgovorima  :Smile: .  Jos sam friska u mpo vodama pa tek skupljam informacije. Zelim vam svima svu srecu!

----------


## Marijaxy

Ja dobijem bolovanje svaki put kad idem na pregled, jer nisam iz Zagreba. Inače uzmem bolovanje kad idem na pregled, punkciju (naravno), sljedeći dan punkcije, na transfer, pa onda kako dr kaže. Kad sam bila u stimuliranom IVF rekao mi je da mirujem nekih tjedan dana, pa mogu na posao, ako hoću. Sad kad sam bila na FET, bio je četvrtak, rekao je da mogu ići raditi od ponedjeljka.

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam dobila 2 tjedna bolovanja nakon Inseminacije, moja dr mi je rekla da na to imam pravo i da odlučim koliko ću biti, tako da vjerujem da imamo pravo i nakon prirodnog IVF-a.

----------


## this too shall pass

> Ja dobijem bolovanje svaki put kad idem na pregled, jer nisam iz Zagreba. Inače uzmem bolovanje kad idem na pregled, punkciju (naravno), sljedeći dan punkcije, na transfer, pa onda kako dr kaže. Kad sam bila u stimuliranom IVF rekao mi je da mirujem nekih tjedan dana, pa mogu na posao, ako hoću. Sad kad sam bila na FET, bio je četvrtak, rekao je da mogu ići raditi od ponedjeljka.


E, da, ni ja nisam iz Zagreba pa bi mi odgovaralo da mogu otvoriti bolovanje za folikulometrije, punkciju i transfer, a onda bi se vratila raditi...

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja trenutno ne radim upravo radi postupaka. Nisam nikako mogla iskombinirati preglede, pretrage i postupke pa sam dala otkaz. Mi cak nismo smjeli otvarati bolovanje pa je za mene samo ovo dolazilo u obzir. Neki poslodavci su ok pa im nije problem ako uzimas bolovanje (na koje ionako imas pravo).

----------


## Varnica

> Ja sam dobila 2 tjedna bolovanja nakon Inseminacije, moja dr mi je rekla da na to imam pravo i da odlučim koliko ću biti, tako da vjerujem da imamo pravo i nakon prirodnog IVF-a.


Nema razlike u bolovanju između inseminacije i IVFa. 
I nema razlike između stimuliranog i prirodnog IVFa što se tiče postupka punkcije i transfera osim u broju JS.
Bolovanje je 14 dana.

----------


## Pipe

> Pozdrav svima. Ja sam ovaj mjesec nakon predugog čekanja na redu za prvi IVF/ICIS u prirodnom ciklusu u Vinogradskoj. No, prema ono što čitam, šanse za oplodnju su vrlo male i čini mi se da je taj postupak čisto eto da "ubijemo vrijeme" do stimuliranog postupka koji bi bio tek u srpnju. Nadam se da griješim. Koja su vaša iskustva u prirodnom?


Bok, ja sam u prirodnom s klomifenima, bila je jedan js i oplodjena je. Isla sam na IVF/ICSI. Mislim, prirodni su ok ako uspije, ako ne onda se sve isto treba prolaziti ponovo... da se dobije vise js, jer se u prirodnom dobiju max 2-3.

Sto se tice bolovanja, meni moj soc. gin nije pravio nikakve probleme. Na bolovanju sam od punkcije, transfer je bio drugi dan. Cak su mi preko telefona otvorili bolovanje.

----------


## MonaLi

E da, meni je Škvorc rekao da se prirodni IVF ne smije raditi sa klomifenom, da se to mora pisati pod stimulirani? Nije li to malo glupo? Kod svakog doktora drugačije...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Mona Li  :Sad:  ovo je baš tužno... 

Klomifen se za terapiju u IVF postupku  može dobiti na recept od primarnog ginekologa, ili kupiti na bijeli recept. Cijena kutije klomifen-citrata u našim je ljekarnama oko 100 kn, a u susjednim zemljama oko 30 kuna.

HZZO ugovornim ustanovama (bolnice i neke privatne klinike) za postupak u prirodnom ciklusu plaća *2592 kn*, za postupak u stimuliranom ciklusu-blagi protokol *6157 kn* (uključeni lijekovi i svi postupci), a postupak u stimuliranom ciklusu - standardni protokol *10 037 kn* (uključeni lijekovi i svi postupci)

Razlika dakle, između cijene koju HZZO plaća za blagostimulirani i prirodni ciklus, iznosi više od *3500 kn*.  

Klomifen - citrat je lijek primarno namijenjen izazivanju ovulacije kod žena koje ne ovuliraju. Pojednostavljeno - klomifen snizuje razinu estrogena, snižavanje estrogena dovodi do povišenja FSH, a povišeni FSH može dovesti do ovulacije ili kod ovulatornih žena potaknuti razvoj više od 1 folikula u jajnicima. 

Bez dodatne primjene gonadotropina (gonal, menopur, puregon i sl.), klomifen, u najboljim slučajevima daje 2, rijetko kad 3 zrele jajne stanice za oplodnju u IVF-u.  

Na žalost, IVF je jedino liječenje čiji je broj postupaka na ta teret HZZO-a zakonom ograničen. 
2 postupka u prirodnom ciklusu i 4 postupka u stimuliranom ciklusu, za mnoge parove nije dovoljno pokušaja da dobiju dijete.  :Sad:  

Cure, informirajte se, ne pristajte da vam postupak s klomifenom računaju kao stimulirani jer naprosto šanse uz klomifen nisu iste kao uz stimulaciju gonadotropinima (gonal, menopur, puregon...).

----------


## bubekica

Potpis na Inesz!!!
Evo moj primjer - u pravim stimulacijama 7-11 oocita, s klomifenom dva pokusaja nijedna...

----------


## MonaLi

Slažem se, ali imamo li mi izbora ili je doktor taj koji odlučuje? Ako me unaprijed upozori ce pisati stimulirani ja tu nemam kaj, ali ok. Ostavit cu prirodne za kraj jer ionako nemam svoje ovulacije pa cu vidjeti :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

MonaLi,
naše je pravo suodlučivati tijekom procesa liječenja. Imaš pravo na svoj stav da ne želiš koristiti klomifen u IVF-u ako će to liječnik fakturirati prema HZZO-u kao stimulirani postupak.

Ovdje se sad opet otkriva problem aktualnog zakona koji kaže da se ima pravo na 2 prirodnjaka i 4 stimulirana. Što je s ženama koje su anovulatorne i radi toga ne mogu koristiti IVF u prirodnom ciklusu? Ako im IVF s klomifenom ili letrozolom računaju kao stimulirani postupk, onda cure bez ovulacija imaju samo pravo na 4 stimulirana jer postupke u prirodnom ciklusu radi svoje dijagnoze NE MOGU koristit.

----------


## MonaLi

E pa točno sam si i ja to mislila. Kak da ja iskoristim svoja 2 prirodna, bas bezveze. Zato i mislim prvo iskoristiti sve u Full stimulaciji pa onda preci na prirodne, da me ne zeznu prije...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Šarlota

Cure, molim vas odgovor.
Ako sam u dugom protokolu dobila zametke i smrzla ove sto nisam stavila odmah. 
Da li to znaci ako mi ovaj put ne uspije..da onda u prirodnom ciklusu se stavljaju zamrznuti zameci?
Hvala

----------


## sanjka

> Cure, molim vas odgovor.
> Ako sam u dugom protokolu dobila zametke i smrzla ove sto nisam stavila odmah. 
> Da li to znaci ako mi ovaj put ne uspije..da onda u prirodnom ciklusu se stavljaju zamrznuti zameci?
> Hvala


Imas ovdje sto su cure pisale pa malo procitaj.


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30493-U...t-FEt-a/page18

----------


## milasova8

Evo i nas u prirodnom IVFu..
Danas 10 dc endo 7.7 i folikul 20 mm..
Sutra ponovno UZV i nadam se da cemo punktirat odlicnu js

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo i nas u prirodnom IVFu..
> Danas 10 dc endo 7.7 i folikul 20 mm..
> Sutra ponovno UZV i nadam se da cemo punktirat odlicnu js


Sretno i javi kako je proslo!

----------


## milasova8

Danas folikul 22 mm,veceras stoperica i u petak aspiracija..
Nadam se da ce sve biti ok..

----------


## Lota555

Ja sam na 19mm dobila stopericu (u srijedu) i sutra (petak) punkcija! I ja se nadam da ce izdrzati do sutra folikul! 
Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Kod mene nista,prazan folikul..

Lota ,sretno!!

----------


## Lota555

Milasova8 zao mi je! Glavu gore i idemo dalje!bit ce sljedeci pravi ciklus!
Kod mene je ok! Cekamo ponedjeljak da vidimo sta kazu plivaci

----------


## Bluebella

> Kod mene nista,prazan folikul..
> 
> Lota ,sretno!!


Zao mi je draga  :Sad: 
Koji su planovi za dalje?

----------


## SexySpru

Milasova, samo pozitiva! Biti će idući put!!

----------


## milasova8

Hvala cure..
Bluebella idemo u jos jedan stimulirani u prosincu ili sijecnju ako ne upali onda na proljece u Repromed..
Odlucila sam da ako budem morala mjenjati kliniku da je jedina opcija Repromed..
Sentimentalno sam vezana za Petrovu i ne mogu otici bez da pokusam jos jednom..srce me vuce njoj..

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala cure..
> Bluebella idemo u jos jedan stimulirani u prosincu ili sijecnju ako ne upali onda na proljece u Repromed..
> Odlucila sam da ako budem morala mjenjati kliniku da je jedina opcija Repromed..
> Sentimentalno sam vezana za Petrovu i ne mogu otici bez da pokusam jos jednom..srce me vuce njoj..


ponekad treba i srce slušati  :Love:

----------


## aska

Milasova,jesi i dalje kod dr.Tomicica?

----------


## milasova8

> Milasova,jesi i dalje kod dr.Tomicica?


Jesam

----------


## Lota555

Evo mene sa uspjesnim transferom 7stanicnog embrija! 
Crinone gel?ne pise koliko a zaboravila pitati?

----------


## Inesz

Drage forumašice, moramo se vratiti na pravila foruma. Ako ne slijedimo pravila, svaka tema brzo postane"kupus" u kojem je jako teško naći važne informacije.
Molim vas da o svemu poslije tranfera pišete na temi:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83286-N...55#post3012255

----------


## fitnessgirl

Kuc, kuc, ima li koga?
Idem na ivf u prirodnom c., za mj dana...  u kbc ri... ima tko kakav savjet? O cemu voditi brigu, sto pitati na vrijeme i sl... hvala puno!  :Smile:

----------


## sladja01

Počeli smo razmišljati o drugoj bebici...ali bi pokušala izbjeći stimulirani ciklus, htjela bi probati IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, pa me zanima kakva su iskustva na Vuk Vrhovcu po tom pitanju ako je netko išao...ne znam mogu li ja doći i reći da bi to željela...

----------


## cerepaha

Cure, u prirodnom sam ciklusu kod Škvorca. Jutros pukao folikul malo prije punkcije. I sad trebam pomoć iskusnijih :Smile: .
Nakon uzv smo dogovarali što i kako do ljeta i dr. mi je napisao recept za duphaston da se regulira ovaj ciklus. Prvo je rekao 10 dana 2x1, a onda ispravio na 3x1. 
I sad mi nije jasno kaj bi se uopće trebalo regulirati - ovulaciju sam imala danas, jedino sam štopericu primila. Kaj ne bi i bez duphastona trebala dobiti za 14 dana? Osim ako ne zatrudnim, naravno. Nema mi smisla piti duphaston, jer mi je progesteron inače savršen.

----------


## cerepaha

Cure koje su kod Škvorca preko hzzo-a - evo jedna info ako idete u prirodni i pukne folikul prije punkcije. Može se na dan planirane punkcije platiti 450 kn i onda Škvorc ne iskorištava d1 uputnicu, odnosno vrijedi vam za neki sljedeći put. To je 300 kn za štopericu i 150 kn za folikulometriju (iako sam ih ustvari imala 3, za njegove pacijente naplaćuju kao da je bila samo jedna). 
Ponovit ću post i na Potpomognutoj u privatnim poliklinikama, pa neka admini brišu ako misle da je višak.

----------


## Tinca18

Imam jedno pitanje.
S obzirom da sam iskoristila 4 stimulirana preko hzzo-a, ostala su mi 2 prirodna., pa me zanima da li postoji mogućnost da se iskoristi prirodni postupak, a da si ja sama kupim lijekove za stimulaciju.

----------


## Srića✨

Pozzzz ima li koja od Vas u Petrovoj da je išla u prirodni ciklus,molim iskustva.

----------

